# Hello from the MKII Instagram



## MkIIForum

Hey all this is the first post from the MKII social team. We'll cross posting content from the MKII Instagram to make sure the forum gets to see the same updates, great fan photos, and shots from the field. Please keep in mind this account is strictly for reposting social content and not monitored. So any questions please email [email protected]. Thanks for participating in the MKII Watch Forum!

First post is from Paris the last few days.

"Rambling around Paris yesterday covering a lot of ground, eating delicious baked goods, and putting a prototype of the next @mkiiwatch Ready-to-Wear watch through the paces. More to come! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiidispatches #mkiireadytowear #americantrench #erikasoriginals"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuthbert

Thank you, is it the ready to wear version of the paradive?


----------



## powerband

Nice. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Professional

I follow MKII on Instagram and I thought that looked a lot like a Paradive. Any idea when they will be coming out?


----------



## Arthur

Looks pretty nice!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng

Hope it arrives soon - looks like a fun summer / short sleeve watch!


----------



## gwold

Another angle, from the IG feed.


----------



## cuthbert

It's a nice one, any chances for a type2 dial?


----------



## heb

MK II watches/Paris (I assume France). Great incongruity.

heb


----------



## sennaster

If there's a date version I'll have to have one of these.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Bill must be on his post BaselWorld romp across Europe. I can almost taste the grand crème and a warm buttery croissant.


----------



## MkIIForum

We're going to consolidate the Instagram posts to just this thread so we're starting new ones all the time. We'll pull the ones so far here and then continue updating as we post to Instagram.

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 1, 2017: Well we teased it a bit the other day, and if you've been following the Instagram Stories you might have seen it, but here's a better view of a prototype we've been putting through the paces as the next addition to the Ready-to-Wear line. The lines should look familiar to fans of Paradive  Just to be clear this is not an April Fools post, this is the real deal. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 2, 2017:








Apparently April Fools day dumped over 10" of wet snow in New Hampshire yesterday. Undaunted, One of our Hawkinge owners went out in the storm and hiked a small mountain. He said the view at the top might be described as "moody", but the solitude on the trail was well worth it. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #arcteryx #prometheusdesignwerx #dannerboots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 3, 2017:








Stowaway....forgot this was packed into my jacket from Basel for our friend's kids. Luckily he's harmless. @americantrench 's gloves were a good fit for the variable weather in Europe in NYC, and keep chocolate bunnies from melting from body heat.
#mkiidispatches #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiprototype #erikasoriginals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 5, 2017:







Perspective shift with the new Ready-to-Wear prototype. Paris' weather wasn't terrible...#mkiiprototype #mkiireadytowear #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #erikasoriginals #observercollection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 6, 2017:








#tbt to Canal St. Martin....joining the rest of Paris for a water side drink last week. Not a terrible afternoon. #mkiidispatches #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #erikasoriginals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 7, 2017:








@soulcargo matching up the new Black Ops MN strap from @erikasoriginals with his @mkiiwatch LRRP to excellent effect.  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiilrrp #erikasoriginals |  by @soulcargo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 8, 2017:








Fading golden hour is tough to resist when there's a macro handy...#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #macromonday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 9, 2017:








We met @vento167 at @windupnyc and hit it off. He mentioned he was on the hunt for a Nassau. We got a message from him yesterday that the hunt had concluded when he tracked down his ideal red triangle 3-6-9 configured Nassau. Glad to see it's on a good wrist! Pairing it with an @barbour Beacon (aka The Skyfall jacket) seems apropos as well! |  by @vento167 #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiinassau

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 10, 2017:








Winter is finally loosening its grip in the Northeast, but here's one from a few weeks back of an @mkiiwatch Hawkinge at the summit in the mountains of New Hampshire. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 11, 2017:








Another shot of the new Ready-to-Wear prototype getting "wear tested" on Canal St. Martin in Paris a few weeks back. #mkiiprototype #mkiilifestyle #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 12, 2017:








We put a new prototype leather wrap around style strap to the test with the date Hawkinge while in Basel and Paris. Good first run through for it. #mkiiprototype #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 13, 2017:








Glad to see @stringoes taking his Key West around the city prior to putting it to its intended use and taking a flight out of NYC last week. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt ✈|  by @stringoes


----------



## Chromejob

MkIIForum said:


> We put a new prototype leather wrap around style strap to the test with the date Hawkinge while in Basel and Paris. Good first run through for it. #mkiiprototype #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge


I think A. A. Milne would approve. Pooh Bear certainly would.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 14, 2017:








Love this shot by @thejames80 of our no-date Hawkinge. For a supposed rainy day in Denver he sure nailed the lighting.  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 15, 2017:








A pint in Paris doesn't sound too bad right now..."wear testing" the next Ready-to-Wear prototype a few weeks back while decompressing after Basel. #mkiidispatches #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiprototype


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 17, 2017:








High(er) altitude Ready-to-wear prototype field testing over this past weekend. Hopefully everyone had a good one! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiprototype #mkiireadytowear


----------



## pplateau

Nice but wears too big for a lot of wrists; next time in a 40 mm max Blackwater size pls! (I know you heard me before, Bill, so I'll stop).


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 18, 2017:








The date Hawkinge is very adept at letting you know when it's time for #innoutburger #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @jjlwatches


----------



## award135

Killer watch!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 19, 2017:








The Hawkinge is back in stock on the collaboration strap we did with @wornandwound on the @mkiiwatch website. If you've been waiting for it here's the link (http://boutique.mkiiwatches.com/specialist-series/hawkinge/hawkinge-type-48-date-88.html) #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #wornandwound


----------



## jayogolmic

Love the simplicity of the no date look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 21, 2017:








On the way to the Gryphon to do some brainstorming. @americantrench @moleskineofficial @llbean Maxmadco #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiistyle #mkiihawkinge


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 22, 2017:








Mt. Sopris providing a stunning backdrop to the Hawkinge on Earth Day  #earthday #wornandwound #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 23, 2017:








Espresso and sambuca #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 25, 2017:








Can't argue with @ryvini that the Hawkinge looks pretty perfect on a Phoenix. The weave of it just looks right next to the case. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #wornandwound |  by @ryvini


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 26, 2017: 








After 8pm, snowing, and banks already 15' high...time to high tail it down from Crater Lake in OR. (Hawkinge on the @wornandwound collab strap is back in stock at the link above) #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #mkiidispatches


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 27, 2017:








A few of the go-to's - @thejamesbrand Chapter, @bestmadeco keychain, and @intelligentsiacoffee mug #mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #mkiihawkinge #intelligentsia #bestmadeco #thejamesbrand


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 29, 2017:








Placing crab  pots on the Oregon Coast! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #pacificcityoregon


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 30, 2017:








Glad to see @machlojki is enjoying his new Hawkinge. There is definitely something to the look of a MOD grey NATO on the Hawkinge #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @machlojki


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 1, 2017:








@harolmarth facing the daunting decision of which @lamy_official Safari to pair with his Nassau for the day. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiinassau |  by @harolmarth


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 2, 2017: 








@th3measure really showing off the  glow of the lume on his "Pepsi" Key West #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt |  by @th3measure


----------



## RDKNFD

Beautiful lume shot. Thanks!


----------



## TheMeasure

RDKNFD said:


> Beautiful lume shot. Thanks!


Much appreciated!


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 3, 2017:








A great look put together by @americantrench with their #kennedysocks , pants from @shockoe_atelier , boots from @rancourtco , and a cameo by our Hawkinge. #mkiistyle #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #americantrench #rancourtshoes #shockoe_atelier |  by @steviechrisphoto of @melalstonjr for @americantrench


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 4, 2017:








@shacksbury cider always hits the spot#shacksbury #shacksburycider #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #countcomm #maratacnato


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 5, 2017:
















Lots of work on the Key West this week. Doing white/gilt dial inspection here and lume check on the next shot. A lot goes into bringing these together. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt


----------



## powerband

Good to see lots of work on the Key West this week. Was there a slowdown recently, and, if so, do you happen to know why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 6, 2017: 
















Key West black gilt dial inspection this week. On the second photo you can see the left column is for watches, middle column will be for spares, and the right column is scrap. One of the reasons it takes so long to put these together properly. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt #doitwelldoitonce


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

Love the double tour strap


MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram April 12, 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We put a new prototype leather wrap around style strap to the test with the date Hawkinge while in Basel and Paris. Good first run through for it. #mkiiprototype #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge


----------



## CMSgt Bo

powerband said:


> Good to see lots of work on the Key West this week. Was there a slowdown recently, and, if so, do you happen to know why?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a little thing called BaselWorld. It tends to be a speed bump for the entire industry. Heck, I'm still recovering and I didn't even go this year.


----------



## spartan6

Cure for Baselworld. Order one and call in the AM.
Blackwater MMT GMT


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 7, 2017:








QCing end links for the Key West. Every step matters and attention to detail pays off. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiibench #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 8, 2017:








Beautiful "obsolescence" paired up on an impromptu walk to get some Vitamin D. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #countycomm #maratacnato


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 9, 2017:








This Saturday, 5/13, we'll be having a MKII GTG in New York City. The first 20 people who sign up to attend will get a free burger and a beer on us. The GTG will be a great time to meet up, talk watches, get a preview of what's coming, and a mini swap meet. It'll be at one of the oldest bars in the country on 18th Street. Email [email protected] to sign up and get details. Looking forward to seeing some of you there!|  from Cpotters #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 10, 2017: 








Any weather is good with the right equipment. Modern gear with a vintage lean - @americantrench coat, @llbean bean boots, @crownandbuckle nato, @mkiiwatch Hawkinge #americantrench #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #crownandbuckle #llbeanboots


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 11, 2017:








Hand QC for the Key West 1005/1006s. First they get inspected, then we charge them up, then the lights go out and we make sure they glow. Every hand goes through the same process to ensure they're up to our standard. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiibench #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 12, 2017:








Time check. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #crownandbuckle #raleighdenim


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 13, 2017:








@matty_westside capturing the essence of our gilt dial. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikingston |  by @matty_westside


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 14, 2017:
























Fresh shipment from @erikasoriginals arrived this past week. Looking forward to putting these new "black ops" straps to good use. #erikasoriginals #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 15, 2017:








Time seems to slow down in the labyrinth...but to be fair we didn't get to time in 6 positions so... #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #wornandwound


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 16, 2017:








@vincentioc celebrating "a not so Speedy Tuesday" in Sydney Australia. Awesome to see the Hawkinge making its way around the world. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @vincentioc


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 17, 2017:








Finally the warm spring days that lure you to beer gardens have arrived in the Northeast. It's about time. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #maxmadco #mkiilifestyle #crownandbuckle #nightshiftbrewing


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 18, 2017:








Green grass, @quoddymaine Bluchers, @crownandbuckle NATO, and the Hawkinge...good spring day. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 19, 2017:








@m_and matching his @mkiiwatch Nassau with a watch strap and wallet from @tannergoods . Gaining some nice wabi sabi on both. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiinassau #tannergoods


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Nice! when will,it be ready for delivery?!


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 20, 2017:








Our friend @michaelturek is shooting a project collecting stories around why people wear their watch on the inside of their wrist. If you do, he wants to hear from you. Shoot him a DM and explain your inside wrist preference. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #erikasoriginals


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 22, 2017:








Planning out the week with the new clip version of our friend @schon_dsgn 's pen. His Kickstarter for this just launched today so head to his profile to back it. We think it pairs quite well with the Hawkinge on grey NATO and @appointedco paper. #schondsgn #appointedco #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 23, 2017:
















Quality is subjective. Oftentimes QC can actually take longer than it does to manufacture a part in the first place. In the second photo we have parts that met our exacting standards and are ready to be put to use. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiibench


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 24, 2017:
















More bracelet end piece QC today. The first photo taken from inches away looks good, but in actuality it wasn't good enough...circled flaws on image two. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiibench


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 25, 2017:








@soulcargo putting the new 20mm Black Ops MN straps from @erikasoriginals to good use on his @mkiiwatch Quad10 #erikasoriginals #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiquad10 |  by @soulcargo


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 26, 2017:








@nesslepoulain enjoying @bluebottle with a friend and an @mkiiwatch making a cameo. Hope everyone gets to slow down a bit and enjoy time with a friend this weekend! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #bluebottlecoffee |  by @nesslepoulain


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 27, 2017:








Warm late spring day essentials.  ⌚ #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #costadelmar #smartwool


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 28, 2017:








@objetobject looking classy with the Hawkinge on Eulit Kristall person. Great look heading into summer. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  @objetobject


----------



## Chromejob

MkIIForum said:


> Hawkinge on Eulit Kristall person.


I think you mean PERLON.


----------



## MkIIForum

@chromejob autocorrect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 29, 2017:








Memorial Day reading of One Tough Marine the autobiography of First Sergeant Donald N. Hamblen. It's an inspiring story and well worth a read if you've not run across it before. Thanks to all those who've fought to protect this country.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 30, 2017:








Catching up on reading with a trusted travel companion in the Hawkinge on our collab strap with @wornandwound . #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #wornandwound


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 31, 2017:








"When she wears your watch better than you..." @mkiiwatch Kingston watch heist and  from @its_tabby_t courtesy of @th3measure We've been there, it's a good problem to have  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikingston

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 1, 2017:








It's time, time for a snack  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #crownandbuckle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 2, 2017:








Glad to see and hear that @pfhubbard is enjoying his new Hawkinge. Always fun seeing shots from new owners! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @pfhubbard


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Excellent post really excited about this watch release!


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 3, 2017: 








@stringoes putting his @mkiiwatch Key West to it's intended use on the road at the Fairmont Chateau Laurier in Ottawa while tracking Perth Australia time for a birthday call to his niece on her birthday. Well done Uncle Andrew.#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiprojectgmt #mkiikeywest |  by @stringoes


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 5, 2017:
















For a long time we've been following John Henry Phillips of @relicsofwarfare for the insightful and informative coverage of his archaeological work around World War I and II. His interests and approach seemed so analogous to our own perspective on watches that we approached him about taking a @mkiiwatch along with him on his adventures. Given he's British the Hawkinge, our homage to the British MOD Mk11 pilots watch, seemed the perfect fit for him to make his own. Our goal has always been to build timepieces that are ready to be used in the adventurous manner of the original that inspired it so we're excited that John will be taking @mkiiwatch along on his upcoming preservation efforts. Be sure to give him a follow if you haven't already. This week he's in Normandy to participate in the anniversary of D-Day. The first photo above is John at Pegasus Bridge where the British landed and the second of him at Utah Beach where the American stormed the beaches. #relicsofwarfare #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 6, 2017:








Luckily it appears that both Robert ( @thousandyardstyle ) and his Hawkinge survived another chapter in his rarely dull life. Per usual inspiring and astounding to follow along with his travels and work. #thousandyardstyle #observercollection #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @thousandyardstyle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 7, 2017:








"My @mkiiwatch Hawkinge feels right at home here." - @fespinosa7479 ...tough to disagree with Francisco #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @fespinosa7479


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 8, 2017:








Added some new office equipment a few weeks back from @miir . It's certainly been helping keep us fueled for the day. ☕  #miir #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #gasgasbones #crownandbuckle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 9, 2017:








Dinner time at @wildflowerinn_junipers in Vermont. The meal was every bit as good as the view. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #kingdomtrails #eastburke #wildflowerinnvt


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 10, 2017:








@lifetrekker_ capturing the gilt dial of a @mkiiwatch Kingston #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikingston |  by @lifetrekker_


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 11, 2017:








@robertmichaelwalters seems to be taking his @mkiiwatch Graywater on a jealousy inducing road trip across the northern Midwest . This shot comes from South Dakota stopping in for a cold one. Keep the photos coming Robert! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiigraywater |  @robertmichaelwalters


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 12, 2017:








New and vintage both enjoying the golden hour. ☀ #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiprototype #dwellmodern #dwellmagazine #areaware


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 12, 2017:








New and vintage both enjoying the golden hour. ☀ #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiprototype #dwellmodern #dwellmagazine #areaware


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 13, 2017:








Standard equipment. #leftfieldnyc #erikasoriginals #thejamesbrand #schondsgn #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 14, 2017: 








@immurement paying homage last week on the D-Day Anniversary. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #militaryhistory #mkiiseafighter #rrl #realmccoys |  by @immurement


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 15, 2017:








@relicsofwarfare doing right by the aviation heritage of Hawkinge by pairing it up with a Percival P-10. This one was built in 1937 and placed 6th in the 1937 King's Cup Air Race. Following along with his travels makes any week more interesting! #mkiidispatches #relicsofwarfare #wornandwound |  by @relicsofwarfare


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 16, 2017:








The RTW Paradive is ready for preorder! Head to the link in our profile for the full details. Initial spots are limited, but don't worry general ordering will open later this summer ☀ #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear

Here's the link: http://www.mkiiwatches.com/2017/06/2017-06-13-paradive-gen-3-launch/


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 18, 2017:








12 hr acrylic Navigator bezel glow from the new Ready to Wear Paradive. Couldn't be more excited to bring this one to the RTW line! Info on the preorder is in the link in our profile. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 19, 2017:








Monday = coffee ☕ with the new RTW Paradive along for the ride. | Only a handful of spots left for the initial preorder on these. Hit the link in our profile for the rundown. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear

http://www.mkiiwatches.com/2017/06/2017-06-13-paradive-gen-3-launch/


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 20, 2017: 








@thousandyardstyle on his way to London a few weeks back with his 1003 Key West. Robert wins most creative use of our case back we've seen so far. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt |  @thousandyardstyle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 21, 2017:








Pop of color  with the new Ready to Wear Paradive. The aluminum dive bezel insert helps time on the trail too. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #maratacnato


----------



## MkIIForum

.mkiiwatch Instagram June 22, 2017:








A shift in perspective on the Hawkinge...just because it's a pilot's watch doesn't mean it's afraid of the water. 100M Water Resistance helps in that area.  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #crownandbuckle


----------



## MkIIForum

.mkiiwatch Instagram June 23, 2017:








Analog weekend. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #schondsgn #alloyandgrit


----------



## MkIIForum

Mkiiwatch Instagram June 24, 2017:








.stringoes taking in a great view of Niagara Falls with his .mkiiwatch Key West. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt |  by .stringoes


----------



## MkIIForum

Mkiiwatch Instagram June 25, 2017:








Oftentimes the hands and dial of a piece can exceed the cost of the movement that brings them to life. #mkiibench #mkiikeywest #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiprojectgmt


----------



## MkIIForum

@Mkiiwatch Instagram June 26, 2017: 








Hawkinge #macromonday from @machlojki is #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @machlojki


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 27, 2017:








Travel essentials. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #crownandbuckle


----------



## vincentle7914

Pretty nice


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 28, 2017:








Keeping it simple mid week. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #chucktaylors


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 29, 2017:








@ryvini finally pushed us over the edge to pick up a perlon strap for the Hawkinge. His no-date looks real good on this strap from Eulit. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #wornandwound


----------



## powerband

MkIIForum said:


> Mkiiwatch Instagram June 25, 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oftentimes the hands and dial of a piece can exceed the cost of the movement that brings them to life. #mkiibench #mkiikeywest #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiprojectgmt


I believe it. The dial and hands and markers on my Kingston exploded with bright gilt flashes. I remember distinctively my astonishment when I took it out of the box for the first time. I also remember my quiet sadness as I packed it into its box to ship it to its new owner. It was the one watch, out of well over 100 (many of which costing 4 to 6 times more), that I am most regretful for selling.

Now I am thoroughly looking forward to my Key West.

Thanks for this thread of beautiful pictures, but, please, more Key West content! I understand the promotion of RTW pieces, but help a guy out in his dreadful wait. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 30, 2017:








@thepacman82 taking us into the holiday weekend in style with an appearance by our Hawkinge. #thepacman82 #oliverpeoples #bonobos #frontmen #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @thepacman82


----------



## MkIIForum

powerband said:


> I believe it. The dial and hands and markers on my Kingston exploded with bright gilt flashes. I remember distinctively my astonishment when I took it out of the box for the first time. I also remember my quiet sadness as I packed it into its box to ship it to its new owner. It was the one watch, out of well over 100 (many of which costing 4 to 6 times more), that I am most regretful for selling.
> 
> Now I am thoroughly looking forward to my Key West.
> 
> Thanks for this thread of beautiful pictures, but, please, more Key West content! I understand the promotion of RTW pieces, but help a guy out in his dreadful wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We'll try to get some Key West shots in there for you soon! Glad you love the gilt!


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 1, 2017:








@chromejob marking the 70th anniversary of Pan Am World Airlines first around the world commercial flight a two weeks ago with Key West. His serial number even aligns to the L-049 Lockheed Constellation that made that inaugural flight. Pretty cool! ✈ #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt |  by @chromejob


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 2, 2017:








@swaybacksteve 's Key West and strap combo seems very appropriate for the upcoming 4th of July. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt |  @swaybacksteve


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 4, 2017:








Hope everyone is enjoying the 4th. Happy Independence Day!


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 5, 2017:








Wednesday after the holiday weekend has us wishing we were doing things like @luke_npt rocking a @Shacksbury and his Nassau. Jealous. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiinassau #shacksbury #shacksburycider |  by @luke_npt


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 6, 2017:








Check out our Instagram Story today to see 30 minutes on the water with the Paradive through the  of one @mkiiwatch owner. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiidispatches


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 7, 2017:








@thousandyardstyle pulling off Hawaiian  shirts in @voguemagazine as only he can. @mkiiwatch Key West making an appearance.#thousandyardstyle #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiprojectgmt #mkiikeywest |  by @mrstreetpeeper & @activatekruger


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 8, 2017:








Hawkinge at the end of the rainbow  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #mkiidispatches


----------



## LACPA

MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram July 1, 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @chromejob marking the 70th anniversary of Pan Am World Airlines first around the world commercial flight a two weeks ago with Key West. His serial number even aligns to the L-049 Lockheed Constellation that made that inaugural flight. Pretty cool! ✈ #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt |  by @chromejob


Looks great on the pearlon. Pepsi bezel doesn't get old.


----------



## spartan6

MK II MMT looking at home and very comfortable with some other similar brands.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 9, 2017:








Weekend reflections. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #kaenon #kaenonsunglasses #hp5 #erikasoriginals


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 10, 2017:








Macro Monday shot of one of our signed rotors courtesy of @goyoneuff #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #macromonday |  by @goyoneuff


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 11, 2017:








Jake keeping things "Yeager Style" with his @mkiiwatch camping at Penner Lake. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches |  by Jake


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 12, 2017:








@rasputin1001 showing off his Seafighter. The orange Isofrane really looks on this version. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #isofrane #mkiiseafighter |  by @rasputin1001


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 13, 2017:








@okifrog keeping things coordinated with his bandana choices and the @mkiiwatch Key West. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt |  by @okifrog


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 14, 2017:








Golden hour work from @th3measure seems like a fitting send off for the work week #mkiiwatch #mkiihawkinge #mkiiwatches |  by @th3measure


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 15, 2017:








The new olive watch fold from @wornandwound makes a perfect travel companion. Two watches or watches and a pair of sunglasses  fit great! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #mkiiparadive #wornandwound #shopwornandwound


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 17, 2017:








We never intended our watches to sit in boxes, drawers, or on shelves. So, it's always satisfying seeing our customers taking them on adventures big and small. Safe travels to @wristalkph this week! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiinassau |  by @wristalkph


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 18, 2017:








Enjoying that summer light for as long as it lasts. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive


----------



## powerband

I hope these pictures keep coming! Always enjoy perusing this thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 19,
2017: 








Great macro view of the open 6 on the Key West date wheel courtesy of @brudary . #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt |  by @brudary


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 20, 2017:








Looking forward to cooling down this weekend. For a pilot style watch, the Hawkinge is very at home on the water with its 100M water resistance. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #kayaking #lakelife


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 21, 2017:








@relicsofwarfare doing some research and planning for new archaeological projects he's got in the works. Hawkinge to help with time checks along the way. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #relicsofwarfare |  by @relicsofwarfare


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 22, 2017:








Great wrist shot of the Nassau from @lostinhabitant . Great light! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiinassau |  by @lostinhabitant


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 23, 2017:








The perfect weekend refreshment. Recommended over ice while close to a body of water. #shacksbury #shacksburycider #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #hydroflask


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 25, 2017:








@bdeihlcooks has one great @mkiiwatch collection. It's always flattering when our consumers love our products this much. Thanks for the support Brian! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiivantage #mkiiparadive #mkiikeywest #mkiikingston


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 26, 2017:








Some Taiwan  travel essentials: sun protection from @nigel_cabourn and @quoddymaine Bluchers (great shoes). Plus the Ready-to-Wear Paradive prototype with Navigator bezel. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive #nigelcabourn #quoddytrailmoccasin


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 27, 2017:








Taiwan market perusing. #mkiidispatches #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 28, 2017:








Elapsed bezel on caffeine duty. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #snowpeak #tandemcoffee


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 30, 2017:








@60clicks taking the Hawkinge into its natural habitat, the cockpit. #mkiiwatch #mkwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @60clicks


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 31, 2017:








Finally had time to review dial samples for P300 for final approvals. Looking good#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiproject300


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 2, 2017:








Tool aesthetics to both. Vintage Japanese 4x4 and the new made in Japan RTW (ready-to-wear) Paradive. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 3, 2017:








We appreciate the "bulls eye" association for the @mkiiwatch Stingray in @jcepe55 's photo. Thanks for making us your submission for the #rewatchteam challenge #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiistingray |  by @jcepe55


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 4, 2017:








The Ready-to-Wear Paradive prototype has served very well traveling through Taiwan and Japan the last few weeks. Always good to be able to tell when it's time for a cold one. #mkiidispatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches


----------



## powerband

MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram August 4, 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ready-to-Wear Paradive prototype has served very well traveling...


It is at the top of my list!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 5, 2017:
















Decided to change up the strap on the Ready-to-Wear Paradive prototype. @ryvini 'a Hawkinge looked so good on the Eulit Perlon a few weeks back a 20mm pickup had to happen. Very comfy and cool in the hot and muggy temps. #mkiireadytowear #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 6, 2017:








Fuji Mineral Water because it's been incredibly hot here. The branding is really nice as well. #mkiidispatches #mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive


----------



## longstride

Perlon 'Palma' Straps are a great looking strap, the double weave just looks so right, I think the Grey version of this strap would Rock too...


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 7, 2017:








We got a comment on the @mkiiwatch sub forum of @watchuseek when we posted the RTW Paradive on a Eulit Palma Perlon strap that it would look good on a grey one. Just so happens we'd picked one of those up too, so why not show it in action. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiprototype #mkiiparadive


----------



## MkIIForum

longstride said:


> Perlon 'Palma' Straps are a great looking strap, the double weave just looks so right, I think the Grey version of this strap would Rock too...


The Palma is awesome. The double weave is perfect. Totally agree on the grey


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 8, 2017:








@okifrog showing off one of the rare @mkiiwatch Tornek Rayville watches. The grey nato as usual being a good selection for most any tool watch. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiitornekrayville |  by @okifrog


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 9, 2017:








































A few more shots of the prototype RTW Paradive on wrist in  and  . Black NATO kept it simple for most of the time. #mkiidispatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 10, 2017:








The RTW Paradive wasn't the only watch we brought to Taiwan and Japan...Project 300 prototype made the trip as well #mkiiproject300 #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiidispatches


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 11, 2017:








@thousandyardstyle capturing the subtlety of the gilt Key West. They're the kind of dial that really pops in person. #thousandyardstyle #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt |  by @thousandyardstyle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 12, 2017:








We're excited to be headed to the @wornandwound Wind Up NYC event in Chelsea Market come October. We're proud to be one of the event sponsors. Be sure to block your calendar for Oct 27-29 to drop by, say hi, and see what's new with over 30 brands (RTW Paradive will be there for viewing). #wornandwound #windupnyc #shopwornandwound #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive #shopwornandwound


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 13, 2017:








@th3measure took his Graywater into rarified air in the mountains of Colorado. Looks like a great place to spend the weekend above 10k ft. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiigraywater |  by @th3measure


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 14, 2017:








Can't disagree with @thepacman82 's logic "Jeans and tees...always a good idea." Add an @mkiiwatch Hawkinge and you're totally set! #thepacman82 #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #beoplay #baldwindenim #finlayandco #wantlesessentiels #cqpgallery |  by @thepacman82


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 15, 2017:








In spite of the Hawkinge, couldn't blame @shacksbury if they lost track of time while "Tasting through the cider club releases shipping in September." #shacksburycider #shacksbury #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @shacksbury


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 16, 2017:
























@redteamsblog is currently selling a few of their t-shirt designs with all proceeds going to the @marsocfoundation . They do great work for our veterans, supporting Marine Raiders and their families, and we donate every year to help support their mission. If you're in the market for a shirt with a good cause, head over to redteams.net to pick one up! Thanks to all those who serve. #marsocfoundation #redteams #supportvets #marineraiders #marsoc


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 17, 2017:








@trevorboyson asked last week what the RTW Paradive would look like worn right handed. Figured we'd try it out and snag some shots...felt weird switching from the left wrist, but it wore well Hope this helps Trevor. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #mkiiprototype


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 18, 2017:








New lines for boats don't splice themselves. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive #mkiiprototype #leatherman #leathermanskeletool


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 19, 2017:








Really cool to have snuck into this illustration of @thousandyardstyle by @jonnyleighart . Artist reinterpretation of a blip in time is always inspiring to see. Great work Jonny! (@mkiiwatch Key West on Robert's wrist for the record) #thousandyardstyle #observercollection #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest |  by @jonnyleighart


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 20, 2017:








Cool wrist shot of the Hawkinge courtesy of @yougosleepnow . We're normally bedeviled by light reflections in crystals while taking photos, but Matt makes this one look cool. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @yougosleepnow


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 22, 2017:








Missed this great reflection shot of Key West by @th3measure a little ways back. Better late than never, so we're reposting now. Thanks for the awesome shot and all the support! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest |  by @th3measure


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 23, 2017:








We haven't tried a camo strap on our Hawkinge yet, but @larsbirgernielsen has us thinking maybe we should. Seeing the range of setups that our fans use for their @mkiiwatch certainly has caused an upping of our strap game. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @larsbirgernielsen


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 24, 2017:








#tbt to breakfast  at @wyebrookfarm last weekend. Something that good sticks with you for a while. Always a treat dining there. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #wyebrookfarm #mkiiparadive #mkiiprototype #mkiireadytowear


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 25, 2017:








@lifetrekker_ picking his @mkiiwatch Kingston on brown leather for Friday wrist time. Thanks for the support Jay! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikingston |  by @lifetrekker_


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 26, 2017:








Dropped in to @foundationbrew for an afternoon taste test of their new Cosmic Bloom. Solid work on their part per usual. #mkiidispatches #mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #mkiireadytowear #mkiiprototype #mkiiparadive


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 27, 2017:








@porkins_rlsc lining up his reds on the @mkiiwatch Nassau. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches mkiinassau |  by @porkins_rlsc


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 28, 2017:








The new @mkiiwatch Ready-to-Wear Paradive with another function driven Made in Japan product...albeit from a different era. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #gearpatrol #mkiiparadive #mkiiprototype


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 29, 2017:








@robertbeld84 sent along a great set showing the range of straps he's been pairing with his Hawkinge. Saw some Eulit Palmas made the cut, that's been a favorite of ours this summer too. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @robertbeld84


----------



## Jcepe55




----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 30, 2017:








@thousandyardstyle took his Key West along while racing around custom @roughchildmoto x @bmwmotorrad in the California desert for a @therakeonline article. #thousandyardstyle #bmwmotorrad #therake #therakemagazine #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 31, 2017:








Some honest earned patina on a customers well loved @mkiiwatch Blackwater. Glad it still gets the after years of service. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiblackwater


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 1, 2017:








Jumping into Labor Day Weekend with the Hawkinge and @orlebarbrown . Enjoy it while it lasts ☀ Hope everyone has a great unofficial end to summer! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #greynato #orlebarbrown


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 2, 2017:








@mkiiwatch supporter @luke_npt of @shacksbury doing some grape harvesting with his Nassau along for the day. Even picked up a @shacksbury Arlo for tonight if you check the Insta stories #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #shacksbury #mkiinassau |  from @luke_npt


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 4, 2017:








Outdoor shoot today with the new RTW Paradive. Took some @shacksbury along as well. Hope everyone enjoyed the long weekend! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #shacksbury


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 5, 2017: 








Probably not a calling card you want to find in your "area", especially not around your watch collection... |  from @redteamsblog #redteamsblog #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 6, 2017:








@relicsofwarfare continues to give us mid week envy as he works on excavating a WWII Airfield home to an American Bomb Group. He uncovered a piece of a B-17 window surprisingly next to what once were the airman's quarters. Looking forward to seeing it he can figure out why it was there. #relicsofwarfare #wwiihistory #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @relicsofwarfare


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 7, 2017:








#tbt to one of @ottonomous1 very fall looking outfits a few months back with his @mkiiwatch on the wrist. The last week or so has felt like a quick descent towards Fall in the Northeast. Flannels may be getting broken out earlier than expected. #filson #baldwindenim #redwingheritage #stancesocks #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches |  by @ottonomous1


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 8, 2017:








@milad_abedi snagged a stellar shot of @thousandyardstyle wearing his Key West last week at a Street Style festival while on assignment for @scandinavian.man #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #thousandyardstyle #scandinavianman |  by @milad_abedi


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 9, 2017:








Fall jacket has arrived from @nigel_cabourn While we're not ready for what comes after fall, looking forward to putting this into action as things keep cooling off. #nigelcabourn #erikasoriginals #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 10, 2017:








Hit the Clover Market in Chestnut Hill, PA looking for items for our display at Wind-Up 2017 put on by @wornandwound . We'll be there October 27-29 at Chelsea Market. Looking forward to it. #windup2017 #wornandwound #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive #erikasoriginals #nigelcabourn


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 11, 2017:








New arrivals from @erikasoriginals this weekend. Her MN straps have become one of our favorites...the ⚫ was on our wrist when we got the mail. Swipe through to see the new tag line and two new straps. Love the printing on the green/yellow and the Black Ops with DLC hardware is #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #erikasoriginals #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 12, 2017:








@jfingers keeping things a little more terrestrial than usual and taking his Kingston on a hike to Loch Levens Lake. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikingston |  by @jfingers


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 13, 2017:








The daily essentials. #butfirstcoffee #countycomm #boker #intelligentsiacoffee #erikasoriginals


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 14, 2017:








@ticktockwahwah matching their Hawkinge with geometric lines and a subtle moss green strap from @hodinkee . Nicely done on both accounts #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #hodinkee #hodinkeestrap |  by @ticktockwahwah


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 15, 2017:








The subtle blues from @okifrog with his Fulcrum. ⚫ #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiifulcrum |  by @okifrog


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 16, 2017:








@thejames80 setting a new bar on lume shots for the Key West  Unreal work James . #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest |  by @thejames80


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 21, 2017:








The new Ready-to-Wear Paradive with 12-hr bezel. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #erikasoriginals


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 22, 2017:








@jcepe55 with a great look to his Stingray with the black leather strap and offsetting white stitching. Well done#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiistingray |  by @jcepe55


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 24, 2017:








A little bit of Sunday morning coffee time reading and inspiration with Issue 027 of @ironandair . This quote from @kottmotorcycles on his goal struck home "I want to stay relevant in the motorcycle world while still celebrating, yet redefining, the classic lines of vintage standard motorcycles..." By all appearances Dustin is reaching that goal. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiilifestyle #ironandair #kottmotorcycles


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 25, 2017:








Only a little over a month until @wornandwound WindUp NYC at Chelsea Market. We'll be there exhibiting Oct 27-29. If you haven't already marked it on your calendar make sure you do so ASAP. Looking forward to seeing some of you there! #wornandwound #windupnyc #windupnyc2017 #shopwornandwound #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #MKIIHawkinge #macromonday


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 26, 2017:








Love the look of this heavy Milanese strap from #eichmuller that @hub_indecs paired with his date Hawkinge. Really nice pairing. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #mkiireadytowear #mkiirtw |  by @hub_indecs


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 27, 2017:








@thousandyardstyle doing his international citizen thing whilst cruising in a WWII Jeep Willy in Sweden. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #thousandyardstyle |  by @thousandyardstyle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 28, 2017:








Our good friends from @wornandwound dropped quite the surprise today. They launched @adptstraps (pronounced "adapt") that's an entirely made in the USA mil-style nylon strap. We've been testing it out behind the scenes and they absolutely nailed it. Hit @shop_wornandwound to jump on the first run of them. We won't blame you for pairing your Hawkinge with the navy one like the photo above it looks so good. #wornandwound #shopwornandwound #adptstraps #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 29, 2017:








Greens and reds surrounding the new Ready-to-Wear Paradive. Hopefully someday the aluminum 12hr bezel will have some wabi to match the @corterleather Bottlehook. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #corterleather #corterleatherandcloth #erikasoriginals


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 30, 2017:








Very much enjoying reading From Bauhaus to Our House by Tom Wolfe at current. Walked by the Seagram Building by Mies which Mr.
Wolfe expounded upon "Mies pitches worker housing up thirty-eight stories, and capitalists use it as a corporate headquarters. Note the [original] curtains and blinds: only three positions allowed-up, down, and halfway" - Tom Wolfe. Apparently they've switched to Venetian blinds since as the originals that Mies insisted upon caused quite the misery for occupants. Gotta love design.  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiilifestyle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 1, 2017:








One of those days where it's fall, feels like fall, but you're not ready to let go of summer...#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiprototype #mkiiparadive #arcteryx #uniqlo


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 2, 2017:








@thousandyardstyle traveled to Mosul Iraq earlier this year on assignment. He's here with Muhsin Harrington and Mohammed Khareem Ahmed. On his wrist one of our Seafighters that he's seen a lot of the world with. We build our watches for easy and hard days a like. #thousandyardstyle #robertspangle #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiseafighter |  from @thousandyardstyle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 3, 2017:








@th3measure giving his Key West "Coke" the glamor shot treatment. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest |  by @th3measure


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 4, 2017:








@ryvini showing off the Hawkinge on the new Made in USA  MIL-Style strap from @adptstraps That Navy Blue is almost lending a nautical feel to the aviation inspired Hawkinge #adptstraps #wornandwound #shopwornandwound #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @ryvini


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 6, 2017:








Lots of blue and black today courtesy of @nigel_cabourn and the new Ready-to-Wear Paradive. #nigelcabourn #mkiireadytowear #mkiirtw #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 7, 2017:








@gmak1212 taking his Hawkinge on a tour of Washington D.C. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @gmak1212


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 8, 2017:








Exciting arrival in the mail this week, custom movement holders for the ne15 we use in our Ready-to-Wear line. The right tools make a world of difference. #mkiibench #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 9, 2017:








@ikemadethis with a #macromonday worthy shot of the Hawkinge. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #mkiireadytowear |  by @ikemadethis


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 10, 2017:








Fall style with the Ready-to-Wear Paradive on the new @adptstraps mil-strap from @wornandwound . Excited to see the whole new line at WindUp NYC at the end of the month. If you're in New York 10/27-29 be sure to drop by Chelsea Market and see the show! #mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive #adptstraps #wornandwound #shopwornandwound |  by @adptstraps


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 11, 2017:








@onewatchdude captured a very cool shot of the lume on his 3-6-9 @mkiiwatch Nassau.  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiinassau #mkiinassau369 |  by @onewatchdude


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 12, 2017:








@murphy_mfg put some of the mod parts we used to make to good use it would appear. We don't make mod parts anymore, but it's cool to see them getting used to bring his idea to life. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiimod |  by @murphy_mfg


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 13, 2017:








Using a luminous capsule so your bezel ages gracefully. In the second photo you'll see the rear loading stepped construction that we use so it can't fall out. #mkiibench #mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 15, 2017:








Field testing of the Ready-to-Wear Paradive at altitude. Elapsed time bezel was on mile pacing duty. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #whitemountains #whitemountainsnh


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 16, 2017:








#macromonday with the new Ready-to-Wear Paradive. Sneaky reflections courtesy of @kaenon #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #kaenon #kaenonsunglasses


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 17, 2017:








It's easy to look down at your wrist and forget that watch design isn't just two dimensional. Some of the hardest and most important parts of the design process aren't ones you notice at first glance. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #mkiirtw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 18, 2017:








Took a break last week from Key West dial QC to catalog and organize the project 300 case parts. All the cases were tested and passed their water over pressure test to 300 meters. However they were packed randomly...so a reorganization was needed. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiproject300


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 19, 2017:








@truls_j representing @mkiiwatch with his Hawkinge in Norway . Seeing orders come in from around the world is always fun, and even more so to occasionally run across a MKII in the wild on our travels. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 20, 2017:








Less than a week before @wornandwound puts on WindUp NYC at Chelsea Market. We'll be there Oct 27-29th with our line up, Ready-to-Wear Paradive included, ready to meet as many of you as can make it. It's going to be a really fun show! #windupnyc #wornandwound #shopwornandwound #adptstraps #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear |  by @adptstraps


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 21, 2017:








Do you hate misaligned bezels? So do we, a lot. That's why we're setting the bezel inserts ourselves for the Ready-to-Wear Paradives. It's not a lot of effort per say, but cumulatively it takes extra time and energy. For us, it's worth doing things the hard way if it's the right way. The details matter for @mkiiwatch so you get the best possible watch on your wrist. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive #dedicatedtothehardway #mkiibench


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 22, 2017:








The Hawkinge reflecting back the alpine pines while pulling field watch duty amongst the mountains with @she_explores #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #sheexplores |  by @she_explores


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 23, 2017:








@battlefieldarchaeologist putting in the research time for one of his upcoming projects. Looking forward to seeing it unfold. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @battlefieldarchaeologist


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 24, 2017:








Only a couple more days before @wornandwound WindUp NYC. We're burning the candle at both ends getting ready as most of the other exhibitors probably are as well. If you're in NYC this weekend we're looking forward to seeing you at Chelsea Market for the show! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #wornandwound #windupnyc


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 25, 2017:








A very apt notebook in the run up to @wornandwound WindUp NYC. Not many more hours of prep and lots to remember! Hope to see many of you at Chelsea Market this weekend. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #wornandwound #windupnyc


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 26, 2017:








Why are we doing Wind-Up? It's a valid question since we have more than enough orders and work to keep us busy for the next year. In its 3rd year, we have supported Wind-Up since the first show, but only were able to attend the 2nd in 2016 and 3rd starting Friday, this year. We believe in the team behind Wind-Up and its potential as a showcase for interesting, sincere, and affordable watchmaking. We would go so far as to say that it has the potential to be more important to the future of watchmaking than what many big brands opt to do. We believe our participation can help the show's development and make your investment into Mk II, as a brand, more valuable in the long term.

At Wind-Up, we will offer a small selection of our ready-to-wear lineup in hopes of somewhat defraying our cost of attending. Our goal is to get rare and valuable face time with customers both new and old, learn more about the retail process, and gain valuable experience for the future growth of Mk II. Ultimately we want to build Mk II for the long run, to leverage our strengths and improve our weaknesses. Wind-Up NYC is a step on the journey towards that vision.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch October 28, 2017:








Fun to see one of these old mods for the USN forum come through WindUp NYC yesterday. Not many of these made it into the wild. If you're in NYC today swing by Chelsea Market and say hi. We'll be here 10-7 with @wornandwound for the WindUp NYC show. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #wornandwound #windupnyc #mkiimod


----------



## EliasEliasElias

Your instagram looks awesome guys! Keep it up!


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 29, 2017:








WindUp NYC has been busy front to back. A couple quick shots of how we styled the three different bezel options on the Ready-to-Wear Paradive with some well loved vintage tools. Optimally years down the road your @mkiiwatch has earned patina as well. We build them to be used. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive #wornandwound #windupnyc


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 30, 2017:
















The Hawkinge display from @wornandwound WindUp NYC was tough to photograph (thanks overhead lighting), but we had fun bringing together a few items from some brands we think do great work in their own product fields. Thanks again to all who came out to say hi at Chelsea Market! #windupnyc #wornandwound #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #adptstraps #fieldnotes #corterleather #shopwornandwound #americantrench #corterleather #bestmade #thejamesbrand


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 31, 2017:








Morning walk on the Highline in Chelsea before the last day of WindUp NYC over this past weekend. Shortly after this it started pouring, which certainly helped keep the crowds down.#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #windupnyc #windupnyc2017 #crownandbuckle #wornandwound #shopwornandwound #mkiihawkinge


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 1, 2017:








@lordwestbrook stopped by the booth st WindUp NYC with his Blackwater. Not surprisingly he said he rebuilt a TR6 while wearing it. Hoping someday we have a bezel with equal and earned character. Thanks for saying hi Jeff! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiblackwater #windupnyc #wornandwound


----------



## MkIIForum

Catching up on some old posts after some
issues with Tapatalk  Sorry for the delay!
@mkiiwatch Instagram November 2, 2017:








The @adptstraps has been getting a lot of wear with our new Ready-to-Wear Paradive too.#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #adptstraps #wornandwound #shopwornandwound |  by @adptstraps


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 3, 2017:








@battlefieldarchaeologist John Henry Philips getting down and dirty at the Thorpe Abbots WWII airfield excavating the original walking layer from wartime. His Hawkinge is certainly earning some stories on his exploits. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #battlefieldarchaeology #battlefieldarchaeologist #relicsofwarfare


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 4, 2017:








@belredguy13 got a nice wrist shot of his no-date Hawkinge on an @crownandbuckle leather strap. Like the look  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #crownandbuckle |  by @belredguy13


----------



## MkIIForum

Had a bunch of issues with Tapatalk and the iPhone last month and got behind on posting here. Figured we'd do one big update and then get back to normal posting. Hope it makes for a decent scroll.

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 5, 2017:








Thinking back to last weekend which was largely fueled by @ninthstreetespresso at Chelsea Market as we did three days at WindUp NYC. Great times and solid coffee. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiidispatches #windupnyc #wornandwound

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 6, 2017:








@jf_ucla showing off his pickup from WindUp NYC. Glad you're happy with it John! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #wornandwound #windupnyc |  by @jf_ucla

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 7, 2017:








The Ready-to-Wear Paradive has made it south, way south, to Torres del Paine National Park in  Chile. @jongaffney using the 12hr bezel to track the time at home. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #torresdelpaine

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 10, 2017:








The Hawkinge works on any wrist. Don't be surprised if someone close decides they want their own...#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 11, 2017:








"...Americanism is a matter of mind and heart; Americanism is not, and never was, a matter of race and ancestry."- President Franklin Delano Roosevelt (Feb. 1, 1943) from the executive order forming the 442nd Regimental Combat Team comprised of almost all soldiers of Japanese ancestry who fought in WWII. Happy Veterans Day to ALL those who have served.

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 12, 2017:








Expedition essentials: Polarized shades, waterproof journal from @fieldnotesbrand , @schon_dsgn clip pen, Kindle, Paradive on an @adptstraps , and a good pack. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiidispatches #fieldnotes #maxmadco #vuarnet #adptstraps #mkiireadytowear

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 14, 2017:








A classic gentleman's carry from @swaybacksteve with his @mkiiwatch Stingray and a #queencutlery pocket knife. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiistingray |  by @swaybacksteve

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 15, 2017:








@ikemadethis is the lume-shot master that's all there is to it.  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @ikemadethis

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 16, 2017:








@justinmfrost took the RTW Aluminum Bezel Paradive to Geneva a few days back. Grey NATO was a solid choice  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive |  by @justinmfrost

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 17, 2017:








Lots of Key West work this week...not so much sleep. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiibench #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 18, 2017:








@tn_patriot keeping things simple with his 3-6-9 Vantage. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiivantage |  by @tn_patriot

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 19, 2017:








Fall layers and seasonally optimistic footwear with the Ready to Wear Paradive. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiprototype #mkiiparadive #raleighdenim #chacos #gandermountain

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 20, 2017:








@galestraub hiked into thinner air to reach the Torres del Paine in @torresdelpainenp with her Hawkinge along for the trip. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #torresdelpaine #torresdelpainenationalpark |  by @galestraub

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 21, 2017:








@centraltime312 using his light very well on the ND Paradive Gen 3. He's been snagging some great shots of it the last few weeks!  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiipradive |  by @centraltime312

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 22, 2017:








No-Date Hawkinge's like @ryvini has are available for preorder again on our website. Delivery will begin in February. Hope everyone has a great holiday tomorrow  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #adptstraps |  by @ryvini

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 23, 2017:








@gishanir wearing a Gen 3 Ready-to-Wear Paradive while diving and shooting underwater (photos) with @jasonheaton . Love seeing our watches along for adventures! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #nikonosiii |  by @jasonheaton

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 24, 2017:







The Gen 3 Paradive along with a few of our favorite EDC items. @thejamesbrand Chapter, @schon_dsgn pen , Maxmadco Bolt Pen, @prometheuslights pen, @prometheusdesignwerx tag, @bigidesign Bit Bar...just a little Titanium in this frame. #erikasoriginals #bigidesign #thejamesbrand #prometheusdesignwerxs #maxmadco #schondsgn #prometheuslights

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 26, 2017:








The Gen 3 Paradive doing travel duty at 30k ft. One of the great benefits of the 12hr bezel is its versatility to easily track a second time zone. No matter where you're headed, with the Paradive you can keep tabs on the time at home and be ready for whatever your trip has in store. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 27, 2017:








Date Hawkinge's are back in stock and available to ship in time for Christmas. Hit up the e-boutique to get your orders in. Glacial lake views unfortunately won't be included.  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 28, 2017:








Hawkinge date taking flight in another sense on the brand new @yamahamotorusa XSR700. The Date version of Hawkinge is back in stock and available to ship in time for Christmas through our e-boutique. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #yamahamotorcycles #yamahaxsr700

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 29, 2017:








Project 300 Prototype for a late fall day. Getting the details right has been the ultimate goal and we're really pleased with the results. We are posting some updates along the way on Insta Stories from the bench so keep your eyes out there too. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiprototype #mkiiproject300

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 30, 2017:








Portrait mode on @jcepe55 's Stingray. Simple, effective, and looking sharp! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiistingray |  by @jcepe55

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 1, 2017:








@larssletbak getting in some entrepreneurial reading courtesy of @kinfolk with his dapper looking date Hawkinge. Date Hawkinges are in stock and will ship in time for Christmas if you've been waiting to pick one up. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatch #mkiihawkinge |  by @larssletbak

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 2, 2017:








@jasonheaton of @thegreynato trying out the acrylic bezel Paradive Gen 3 to get as close to the Benrus Type 1 that inspired it. Looking forward to how it served him diving! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear |  by @jasonheaton

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 3, 2017:








@jasonheaton of @thegreynato trying out the acrylic bezel Paradive Gen 3 to get as close to the Benrus Type 1 that inspired it. Looking forward to how it served him diving! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear |  by @jasonheaton

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 4, 2017:








@lostinhabitant might like matching stainless and titanium almost as much as well do...he's got quite the carry with his Nassau, ti bolt pen, Badger, and modded SAK. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiinassau |  by @lostinhabitant

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 5, 2017:








@justinmfrost pairing the Gen 3 Paradive with a new @ford Raptor. Can't say we're not jealous...#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #fordraptor |  by @justinmfrost

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 6, 2017:








With seven of our watches from over the years @semper_jeep has one of the best MKII collections we know of. Thanks for the incredible support Dan! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches |  by @semper_jeep

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 8, 2017:








@jestacey putting the Gen 3 Paradive through the paces including some desk diving. More to come on @thegreynato hosted by he and @jasonheaton #thegreynato #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive |  by @jestacey

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 10, 2017:








@josefkholiday taking his @mkiiwatch Fulcrum into the sky.  ✈ #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiifulcrum |  by @josefkholiday

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 12, 2017:








If you order now, the Date Hawkinge's are still shipping to the US in time for Christmas.
The other items here don't make bad coinciding gifts either! @thejamesbrand @prometheuslights @billykirkinc @fieldnotesbrand #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #thejamesbrand #prometheuslights #billykirk #fieldnotesbrand


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 14, 2017:








Time to head down from the fire tower. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 15, 2017:








"Jake" taking his Gen 3 Paradive on one hell of a daily commute.  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive |  courtesy of "Jake"


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 16, 2017:








Sound advice courtesy of @patrickwatches #batman #brucewayne #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive |  by @patrickwatches


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 18, 2017:








@gmak1212 showing off the past and present @mkiiwatch with his MKII modified SKX 'Alpha' and the new Gen 3 Ready-to-Wear Paradive. Awesome to see them together. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiimod #mkiialpha #mkiiparadive |  by @gmak1212


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 19, 2017:








Glad to see @time_wonder is enjoying his gilt white dialed Key West. Lots of Key West work these days! ✈ #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest |  by @time_wonder


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 21, 2017:








@jestacey and his Gen 3 Paradive looking rather seasonally appropriate on an @analogshift leather strap. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear |  by @jestacey


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 23, 2017:








Changing up the Gen 3 Paradive strap situation and swapping in shouldered bars in anticipation of holiday strap swaps #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #erikasoriginals #adptstraps


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 26, 2017:








@thousandyardstyle knows how to do Switzerland right.
Travel by helicopter and make the pilot jealous of your ⌚#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt #thousandyardstyle |  by @thousandyardstyle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 27, 2017:








Up close on the assembly of a matte dial Key West the other week. #mkiibench #mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 29, 2017:








Time to get after it...but first☕ || Hawkinge date versions are back in stock hit the eboutique on the @mkiiwatch to snag one. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 30, 2017:








@matty_westside putting his Nassau to good use cave exploring on the coast. Looks warmer where he is than we are...#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiinassau |  by @matty_westside


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 31, 2017:








A happy and safe New Year's Eve to you all. See you in 2018! ? #MKIIwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 1, 2018:








@thr3e6ixfiv5 tracked himself down our first homage to the Benrus Type 1, the Blackwater. Glad to see it end up at a good home and looking forward to seeing more shots of it soon! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiblackwater |  by @thr3e6ixfiv5


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 2, 2018:








You don't really need a watch to know it's always time for guacamole ?, but better safe than sorry. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiihawkinge


----------



## STEELINOX

Oh man, that looks really tasty!


MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram January 2, 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really need a watch to know it's always time for guacamole 陋, but better safe than sorry. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiihawkinge


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 4, 2018:








We prefer our keyboards like our watches...mechanical. #mechanicalkeyboard #massdrop #massdropgodspeed #vortexpok3r #vortexkeyboard #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 5th, 2018:








Elapsed time bezel on the Gen 3 Paradive timing how long it took to dig out from yesterday's blizzard this morning.  heavy #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 6, 2018:
















Artist @hamid_holloman modeling for @americantrench x @corridornyc while wearing the @mkiiwatch Key West. #americantrench #mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #corridornyc #shockoeatelier #rancourtshoes #mkiikeywest |  by @steviechrisphoto


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 7, 2018:








@watch_problem showing off a rather rare version of the Paradive...#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive |  by @watch_problem


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 8, 2018:








Surprise in the mailbox today from @redteamsblog Always honored to get patches like these. Check them out for a deep dive on adversarial mindset. #redteamsblog #redteamspodcast #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 9, 2018:








Slushy waves at sunset over the weekend. Not something you see everyday...well maybe on Hoth? #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 10, 2018:








@nils.o.t caught quite the setting sun shot on the deck of the USS Midway with his Gen 3 Paradive  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #ussmidway #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear |  by @nils.o.t


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 11, 2018:
















@ricardokamigo took his Hawkinge kayaking in Monterey. 100m water resistance means it was more than up to the challenge. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #mkiireadytowear |  by @ricardokamigo


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 13, 2018:








@jbmjbm0 took us down memory lane earlier this week posting up his @mkiiwatch Seiko mod from our early days. Great to see it still getting wrist time#mkiiseikomod #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches |  by @jbmjbm0


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 14, 2018:








@krystekomega with the stellar macro shot of his @mkiiwatch Kingston last month.  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikingston |  by @krystekomega


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 15, 2018:








The Ready-to-Wear Hawkinge next to another great Made in Japan piece. Simple yet effective tool watches on black NATO's  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #mkiireadytowear #seiko63067001 #seiko6306


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 16, 2018:








Putting some excellent afternoon wrist lighting to work with the Gen 3 Paradive. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 18, 2018:








@stringoes gilt white dial Key West on the strap that @cincystrapworks made to match Pepsi style bezels. A perfect pairing #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #cincywatchstraps |  by @stringoes


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 19, 2018:








A cold to cap the week. Enjoy the weekend all. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #adptstraps


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 20, 2018:








Winter walk with the Paradive. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #americantrench #oakstreetbootmakers #adptstraps


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 23, 2018:








@blackopsiv hitting the casino tables in style down in Sydney. #mkiikingston #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches |  by @blackopsiv


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 24, 2018:








Classic issued tool watch look with our Gen 3 Paradive on a black Made in USA mil strap from @adptstraps #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #adptstraps |  by @adptstraps


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 25, 2018:








Only a handful of date Hawkinge's left in stock. Grab one our website if you've been waiting. You can click through right from our post too#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #prometheuslights


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 26, 2018:








@justinmfrost taking heed of the signage with his Gen 3 Paradive. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear |  by @justinmfrost


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 27, 2018:








@dr_jakobsen giving his Hawkinge date some wrist time. Only a handful of these left in stock on the site, so grab one before they sell out. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #mkiireadytowear |  by @dr_jakobsen


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 29, 2018:








@ryvini with a very issued look for his no-date Hawkinge on an olive drab Made in USA @adptstraps #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #mkiireadytowear #adptstraps |  by @ryvini


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch January 30, 2018:








Black and gray always works well. @erikasoriginals MN Black Ops Strap on the Paradive Gen 3. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #erikasoriginals


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 31, 2018:








@battlefieldarchaeologist will be diving the English Channel soon in pursuit of finding the sunken D-Day Landing Craft that his friend Patrick survived the sinking of on that fateful day. It's inspiring to see someone dedicated to uncovering and highlighting moments in history. Make sure to follow John Henry's account to see his progress. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear |  by @battlefieldarchaeologist


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 1, 2018:








@ricardokamigo took his 60 min Elapsed Time bezel Paradive diving in Islas Marietas National Park, Mexico last month. In these shots he's down at 25 meters checking things out. Great to see a Paradive in its natural habitat  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear |  by @ricardokamigo


----------



## pelox

I feel like i'm there, thanks for the cool shots


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 2, 2018:








Sage advice from the baggage return for your weekend travel plans. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #aerbackpack #mkiireadytowear


----------



## pplateau

Love one if 40 mm!


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 4, 2018:
























Beautiful portraits of our Paradive on an @erikasoriginals Black Ops Strap |  by Mary Straub


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 5, 2018:








@luke_npt plucking some ripe  with his Nassau along for the day. Jealous of the seemingly beautiful weather he's got...#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiinassau |  by @luke_npt


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 6, 2018:








One stunning lume shot  of the Gen 3 Paradive with acrylic 12-hour bezel by @jestacey Great shooting James! #thegreynato #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear |  by @jestacey


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 7, 2018:








Valet tray at the end of a long day. Hawkinge on the @shop_wornandwound strap included. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #wornandwound #schondsgn #thejamesbrand


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 8, 2018:








An asymmetrical pair in this "something old, something new, something borrowed, and something blue" shot from @marco10729 excellent choice in blue category with that @trusco_clax_tool case too  |  by @marco10729 #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #mkiirtw #maxmadco #trusco


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 9, 2018:








Hope you all had a good week and that your Saturday morning looks as good as this...☕ #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 10, 2018:








Nice light and the Hawkinge. Simple. Effective. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #mkiireadytowear #wornandwound


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 11, 2018:








40 degree ocean water means it's not frozen even if it's "freezing", so you can swim in it, you can surf it, but you probably want to keep a close eye on how long you're in for. ☃#winterbodysurfing #wintersurfing #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #adptstraps


----------



## fastfras

^^^^^^^^ 40 degrees? OMG! Even with a dry suit that's too cold. 

Nice watch though...


----------



## MkIIForum

fastfras said:


> ^^^^^^^^ 40 degrees? OMG! Even with a dry suit that's too cold.
> 
> Nice watch though...


5/4 wetsuit and staying moving keeps you surprisingly "warm"...kinda


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 12, 2018:








@josefkholiday waiting on a 9AM meeting with his white dialed "Pepsi" bezel Key West. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest |  by @josefkholiday


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 13, 2018:








@luke_stedke with one of our favorite horological combos, the Paradive on an @erikasoriginals Strap. Two different military traditions that transcend their origin. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #erikasoriginals #mkiireadytowear |  by @luke_stedke


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 15, 2018:








The Lizard Camo collab strap from @killhubris x @crownandbuckle brings some serious  to the Gen 3 Paradive. Tough to miss this one on wrist. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #killhubris #crownandbuckle #everymangrafton #peakdesign


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 16, 2018:








Thanks for having me. Happy to be here. - Hope you all get a good cup of coffee this weekend. #respecttheprocess #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #mkiireadytowear #butfirstcoffee


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch February 17, 2018:








A chunk of totally pure Patagonian glacial ice in the hand of @jongaffney His Gen 3 Paradive along for an epic trip to Glacier Grey in Torres Del Paine National Park of Chile  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #torresdelpaine


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 18, 2018:








@redteamsblog shoveling snow to start his Sunday. ❄ #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive |  by @redteamsblog


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 19, 2018:








@thepacman82 nailing the greyscale for @dadthreads Hawkinge on a grey NATO clearly. #thepacman82 #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @dadthreads of @thepacman82


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 20, 2018:








Music, a blank page, a good pen, nice light, and the Hawkinge. There are worse things. | Only a couple Date Hawkinge's still left in stock if you've been waiting. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #wornandwound #maxmadcopen #beoplay


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 21, 2018:








When it's 73 degrees out in February you make the best of it. The NorthEast and its moody weather can never be trusted for long. #sandalsseason #chacos #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 22, 2018:








The aluminum bezel of the Gen 3 Paradive is meant to be durable and resilient when things get more interesting than desk duty. The lume pip is beveled on the back side to ensure it stays put, and the aluminum itself should eventually take on the signs of a life well lived...just as it should be. #mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #mkiidesign


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 23, 2018:








Loving this shot by @thr3e6ixfiv5 of his @mkiiwatch Blackwater. Stunner.  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiblackwater #mkiimmt |  by @thr3e6ixfiv5


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 24, 2018:








Gilt  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #mkiibench


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 25, 2018:








Cold brew and cribbage means it's a good morning. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #killhubris #crownandbuckle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 26, 2018:








@thejames80 applying his  skills to the lume of his "Pepsi" Key West. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt |  by @thejames80


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 27, 2018:








Fading afternoon light on the desk and the Hawkinge. A strap change on the Hawkinge can drastically change its look. Very issued look with this coyote mil strap. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #massdrop #maxmadco


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 28, 2018:








@wornandwound checking out the acrylic 12-hr bezel Gen 3 Paradive. Always nailing the wrist shots  #wornandwound #mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive |  by @wornandwound


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 2, 2018: 








Glad to see @jasontantastic using his Gen 3 Paradive as intended. Poolside > than the weather here today...#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive |  by @jasontantastic


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 3, 2018:








@killhubris repping his Lizard Camo🦎 Strap collab with @crownandbuckle on his @mkiiwatch Stringray. Love the combo, love the strap. Great pop on any watch #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiistingray #crownandbuckle #killhubris |  by @killhubris


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 4, 2018:








@kenkyotoh with some serious Navy Blue pairing for his Key West. @ahwstudio cord bracelet and a nice looking perlon #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest |  by @kenkyotoh


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 5, 2018:








"MKII kind of day at the office." - @watch_problem Dan's Office > our office #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive |  by @watch_problem


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 6, 2018:








Gen 3 Paradive looking sharp on the new grey/glow MN strap from @erikasoriginals #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #wornandwound #erikasoriginals


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 7, 2018:








The things we carry. #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #mkiiwatches #thejamesbrand #billybelts #contaxt2


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 9, 2018:








Gen 3 Paradive pulling gym duty with @redteamsblog #redteamsblog #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches # mkiiparadive |  by @redteamsblog


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March, 10, 2018:








@jungelux 's customized Sea Fighter from years past. Great to see it still serving him well. #mkiiseafighter #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches |  by @jungelux


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 12, 2018:








Snowshoe commutes are becoming the norm in the Northeast the last few weeks...#noreaster #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #snowshoeing #tripleaughtdesign #vasquefootwear


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 13, 2018:








@centraltime312 beautifully capturing the domed crystal of the Gen 3 Paradive. One of the more stunning shots we've seen of the Gen 3 so far #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive |  by @centraltime312


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 14, 2018:








Camo and coffee with @justinmfrost and the Gen 3 Paradive #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive |  by @justinmfrost


----------



## Brian61992

Always considered getting one.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 16, 2018:








@lifetrekker_ getting up close with the Kingston. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikingston |  by @lifetrekker_


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 17, 2018: 








@gmak1212 set his Gen 3 Paradive with 12-hr acrylic bezel on a vintage leather strap. Can't say we disagree with his analysis that it's "...a good look." Hope it's treating you well Anthony #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear |  by @gmak1212


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 18, 2018:








Black, grey, and grid to close out the weekend. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #erikasoriginals #everymangrafton #prometheuslights #pioneercarry


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 19, 2018:








@redteamsblog recently posted up his initial thoughts on the Gen 3 Paradive he's been "taking places and doing things" with. The link is in our profile, check it out. Thanks to @redteamsblog for putting it through the paces  #redteamsblog #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive |  by @redteamsblog


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 20, 2018:








@bhamwatch wearing his Hawkinge on a Navy mil strap to great effect. We've worn our Paradive on Navy, but not the Hawkinge, really like the look.  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  @bhamwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 22, 2018:








Hopefully not too many more "Snow Camo" NATO days left...ready for the warmer days. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #mkiireadytowear #crownandbuckle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 23, 2018:








One of or Kingstons in good company amongst @krystekomega 's enviable collection. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikingston |  by @krystekomega


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 24, 2018:








Travel style on the way to #baselworld2018 a few days back. It's all about the right tools for job... and easing the pain that is air travel #cryeprecision #awayluggage #erikasoriginals #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 26, 2018:








 #mkiikingston stunner from @thejames80 #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #watchmacro #watchlume |  by @thejames80


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 27, 2018:








Time spent in Paris. Time well spent. Plus, the croissants 🥐...#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiiwatchdispatches #paris #erikasoriginals


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 28, 2018:








As @shop_wornandwound said "you can't argue with a clean black leather strap." Looks great on the Gen 3 Paradive and we love how this angle shows off some of the subtlety of the lug design. Not all the details of our watches are immediately evident, but we're always thinking all three planes when we design our pieces. #shopwornandwound #wornandwound #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 29, 2018:








@wristalkph with a nicely lit wrist shot of his Nassau. He looks ready for the ☀ days...#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiinassau #womw #wristshot #divewatch |  by @wristtalkph


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 31, 2018:








Paris snacking with the Gen 3 Paradive and @thejamesbrand Elko.   🥖 🥩 #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #mkiidispatches #thejamesbrand #knifelife #erikasoriginals


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 1, 2018:








One last coffee from @tenbelles led to fun page turning @papiertigram . This one on coffee branding and shops was one to track down if you like design and a caffeine fix. #mkiiwatch #mkiidispatches #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #tenbelles #papiertigre #erikasoriginals


----------



## date417

Nice piece.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 2, 2018:








@justinmfrost combining two of our favorite things: Camo and coffee. Both go well with the Gen 3 Paradive #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear |  by @justinmfrost


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 3, 2018:








@machlojki showing how nicely Hawkinge fits under a cuff and looks damn good doing so.  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @machlojki


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 4, 2018:








Book stores>browser tabs #analog #mechanicalwatches #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiidispatches


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 5, 2018:








A vintage @horweenleather strap on @z_jankovic 's no-date Hawkinge gives a winning combination of new and old. #horween #horweenleather #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge |  by @z_jankovic


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 8, 2018:








@kenkyotoh matching up his Easter Egg hunt with his "Pepsi" bezel Key West a week back. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #gmtwatch #pepsibezel #watchesofinstagram #erikasoriginals |  by @kenkyotoh


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 9, 2018:








Monday evening golden hour EST last week still felt like after midnight in GMT +2. The jet lag was real...#paris #baselworld2018 #mkiidispatches #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 10, 2018:








Cousins of a kind. The Ready-to-Wear Hawkinge and a Seiko 6218 "mini Grand Seiko" from @ryvini #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #wornandwound #adptstraps #mkiihawkinge #mkiireadytowear #seiko6218 |  by @ryvini


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 11, 2018:








The no-date Hawkinge making the cut for one of @thepacman82 's exemplarily styled lay downs. Slick look for spring...if it would ever arrive. #pacman82 #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mensstyle #oliverpeoples #apcdenim #aesopskincare |  by @thepacman82


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 12, 2018:








@ricardokamigo picked up a Hawkinge from us at WindUp NYC last fall. Seems he's found a relative of sorts to the Hawkinge since then. Cool Omega and a sharp look on that black leather strap | Non-date Hawkinge's are in stock on our site now if you're on the hunt for summer. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #watchphotography #mensstyle #wriststyle #wristporn |  by @ricardokamigo


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 13, 2018:








@2ar2c1 keeping it simple but effective with his Gen 3 Paradive on it's standard issue rubber strap. These straps are about as comfy a rubber strap as we've been able to find over the years. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear |  by @2ar2c1


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 15, 2018:








Spring still feels like winter in the Northeast. Warming up by the fire with the no-date Hawkinge on this chilly Sunday. #mkiihawkinge #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #wristshot #womw #blundstone #maratacnato #rangertv


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 16, 2018:








@kristianeggeling color coordinating his LRRP very well. Always fun seeing some of our older pieces getting wrist time! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiilrrp #wristshot #wristporn #womw |  by @kristianeggeling


----------



## spartan6

MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram April 16, 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @kristianeggeling color coordinating his LRRP very well. Always fun seeing some of our older pieces getting wrist time! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiilrrp #wristshot #wristporn #womw |  by @kristianeggeling


Awesome, my opinion one of Bill's best pieces.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 17, 2018:








Grey tools in @redteamsblog 's daily load out. Custom knife from @trinitybladeworks paired with his Gen 3 Paradive on an @cincystrapworks seatbelt strap. Simple. Effective. #redteamsblog #trinitybladeworks #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive #wruw #divewatch |  by @redteamsblog


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 18, 2018:








@prolostwatches back from shooting with his drone. 60 min elapsed bezel Gen 3 Paradive went along for the ride. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #dronephotography |  by @prolostwatches


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 20, 2018:








Over the Top...with a couple of Hawkinges. It's unclear who won. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #mkiireadytowear #womw #wruw #watchshot #watchaholic


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 20, 2018:








Happy Friday all. Enjoy the weekend. | Getting up close on the ND Hawkinge with some nice morning light this AM.  #mkiihawkinge #mkiireadytowear #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #watchmacro #watchporn


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 21, 2018:








@derek_wh_fung showing off his  minute hand @mkiiwatch Blackwater from years ago. Sharp strap choice as well. #mkiiblackwater #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #wruw #watchporn |  by @derek_wh_fung


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 22, 2018:








"Snow duty" for @lostinhabitant 's Nassau. Hopefully no more snow days for a bit now fingers ?? #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatch #mkiinassau #womw #wruw #wristporn #watchporn |  by @lostinhabitant


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 23, 2018:








Just because it's an homage to a pilots watch doesn't mean the Hawkinge is afraid of the water. With 100m water resistance it's ready for for a dip whenever you are. | Hawkinge Non-Dates are instock in our e-boutique now. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #wruw #womw #watchporn #pilotswatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 25, 2018:








@thousandyardstyle checking the time in between bullfights in Spain  The Key West certainly seems to fit his travel style. #thousandyardstyle #theobservercollection #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #mkiidispatches #womw #wruw |  by @thousandyardstyle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 26, 2018:








@quixotal providing some @mkiiwatch #tbt fodder giving one of our old Seiko Mods some sunset  wrist time! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiimod #seiko #wristporn #wruw #womw |  by @quixotal


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 29, 2018:








"I think this may be the perfect watch." We're not sure such a thing exists, but we'll certainly take the high praise from @mikepetrucci  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive #womw #wruw #divewatch |  by @mikepetrucci


----------



## Chromejob

MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram April 29, 2018:


Randolph Engineering USAF style aviation glasses. |>


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 30, 2018:








@the.aligarch changing up the strap on his ND Hawkinge to start the week off on the right foot. (The ND's are in stock on our site now, if your wrist needs something new.)-That @bulangandsons case and copy of @wmbrownproject 's book @a_man_and_his_watch are pretty sweet too! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiihawkinge #bulangandsons |  by @the.aligarch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 1, 2018:








Warm days prompting planning sessions for even warmer ones. | We released a limited run of Fat Bar Paradive's last week that are available on the site now. Utilizing Seiko style spring bars we think they're the modern evolution of the inspiration references fixed bars. You can read more about it at the link in our profile. There were 200 made, we may make more, we may not, but these will always be recorded as the first run. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiiparadivefatbar #mkiireadytowear #everymangrafton #prometheusdesignwerx #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 2, 2018:








@joshuaedric suiting up for a ride.  60 min elapsed time bezel Paradive going along with him. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear |  by @adamjcon


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 3, 2018:








Ian Bennet waiting on the ferry to Normandy with his well worn @mkiiwatch Blackwater. Love the patina on that bezel insert! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiblackwater #womw #divewatch #normandy #wruw #watchporn |  by Ian Bennet


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 5, 2018:








Saturday brainstorming with the No-Date Hawkinge, @fieldnotesbrand notebook, @corterleather notebook cover, and the smooth writing pen from @prometheuslights #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiihawkinge #prometheuslights #corterleather #fieldnotes


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 6, 2018:








"Black lights and Paradives." @mikepetrucci with one wild lume shot to close out the weekend! | We recently opened up a limited run of Fat Bar Paradives with the larger Seiko style spring bars, check the link in our profile to hear why we created this one and snag one. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive #divewatch #womw #crownandbuckle #wristporn #wruw #watchporn |  by @mikepetrucci


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 7, 2018:








@supplyandadvise taking their Seafighter for a great looking salty day down in Bill Baggs Cape Florida State Park. #supplyandadvise #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiseafighter #divewatch #womw #wruw #mensstyle #rrl


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 8, 2018:








@joshuaedric bringing his A-game with some lightbox fun. 60 min elapsed bezel Paradive, @magpul cardcase and iPhone Case, and some @randolph.usa shades rounding things out  #magpul #crownandbuckle #randolphengineering #gearshot #edc #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive |  by @joshuaedric


----------



## mikejulietpapa

Chromejob said:


> Randolph Engineering USAF style aviation glasses. |>


Yup, that's me. I've had those glasses for years now and they've been a bit beat up. Small scratches on the lenses but it's fine. Maybe someday I'll buy a second pair. These just got sent back from getting a tune-up and they feel like new.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 10, 2018:








@mmichaylira hitting one of our favorite coffee shops in the US, @commoditycoffee in Long Beach, with his Fat Bar Paradive. | We made a short run on these Paradive's with fat Seiko-style spring bars. Check the link in our profile to learn more. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #commoditycoffee #coffeefirst #divewatch #wruw |  by @mmichaylira


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 11, 2018:








Active duty service member flying into the weekend in style, Osprey style, with the ready to wear Paradive. Inspired by a US Military dive watch, it's always satisfying seeing Paradives on the wrists of service members #mkiiwatch #MKIIwatches #osprey #mkiiparadive #wruw #womw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 12, 2018:








@porsche Carrera matched up well with the Hawkinge on standard leather. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #porsche911 #porschecarrera #mkiihawkinge #wruw #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 13, 2018:








Classic cocktails at the @acehotel NOLA with the Fat Bar Paradive. No need to hurry, you can always get a To-Go🥤 #mkiidispatches #neworleans #acehotel #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #randolphengineering #michaelbastian


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 16, 2018:








Simple and Scandinavian carry from a MKII fan. Fat Bar Paradive, @pioneercarry Molecule Case, @everyman_co Grafton Pen (gotta love the @pilotpenusa G2 insert), and some scratch paper from @hotelskeppsholmen in Stockholm | The Fat Bar Paradive is a limited run of the ready to wear Paradive that uses the Seiko-style Fat Bars to be the best modern evolution of the fixed bar reference model. Look at the link in our profile to read more about it. #mkiidispatches #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #pioneercarry #everymangrafton #crownandbuckle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 16, 2018:








"Homage" is an important word to MKII. We've found its meaning to people varies far and wide, so we decided to lay out what it means to us, how it informs our process, and the structure we adhere to throughout development. The blog post about our Homage perspective is on our site and you can find it at the link in our profile. Give it a read to learn more about our ethos  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #mkiiparadive #mkiiproject300 #homagewatch #homagewatches


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 17, 2018:








"Cold and rainy afternoon." spring style from @thepacman82 ...Hopefully not too many more days like this before summer, but Phil nails the style as always  Hawkinge included #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #grayers #redfleece #visionwork #gant #saturdaysnyc |  by @thepacman82


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 18, 2017:








Closing out the week with @cryeofficial pants, @americantrench jacket, @converse Chuck 70's, an @adptstraps mil-strap and our @mkiiwatch Hawkinge #mkiiwatch #mkiihawkinge #cryeprecision #americantrench #converse1970s #adptstraps #wornandwound


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 30, 2018:








@redteamsblog varying up his training with some time sending routes at the climbing gym. #redteamsblog #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear |  by @redteamsblog


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 21, 2018:








Biergarten kind of weekend this past one. The Fat Bar Paradive on one of @uncleseiko 's excellent Tropic Straps. They fit great on the Seiko style fat spring bars and are real comfy. "Czech Yourself" Pils to round things out | We still have inventory of the limited run of Fat Bar Paradives we made so grab yours for summer. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiiparadivefatbar #uncleseiko #tropicstrap #uncleseikostrap


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 22, 2018:








Timing the morning brew with the ND Hawkinge. Seconds never seem so slow than waiting on cup #1 of the day ☕ #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches#mkiihawkinge #mkiireadytowear #coffeefirst #butfirstcoffee #snowpeak #flightcoffee


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 23, 2018:








12hr acrylic bezel on the Fat Bar Paradive doing time zone duty. Whether puddle jumping or going much further afield it'll have you covered. ✈ #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #mkiifatbar #womw #wruw #gotland


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 24, 2018:








The link in our profile lays out our thoughts on design, inspiration, and the at times contentious word Homage. If you're curious how we think about what we do and the ethos we adhere to, give it a read - "This drive to evolve these timepieces and create their Mark 2.0 came about because we wanted to wear the vintage designs from years past as intended. But they'd either become far too valuable or time had made them too fragile. We saw this as an opportunity to carry on the original ethos by approaching them from the perspective of if it were made today with the advantages in technology, materials, and design best practices what would the piece look and function like?..." #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #mkiifatbar #divewatch #watchporn #wruw #womw #watchphotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 25, 2018:








"One thing I discovered after wearing the @mkiiwatch Paradive almost exclusively for a month, the more you wear it and put it through the toughest activities, the more it becomes an essential part of what you do." - One hell of a compliment from @redteamsblog to send us into the weekend. Always humbled when our pieces become part of our customers essential kit. #redteamsblog #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiipardadive #wruw #womw #watchporn #wristporn


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 27, 2018:








@redteamsblog getting after a Memorial Day Weekend "Murph" workout this morning to pay respect to what this weekend represents. Thanks to all those who serve, hats off to you.  #memorialday #murph


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 28, 2018:








Remembering on Memorial Day and reading With The Old Breed.  #memorialday


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 29, 2018:








@mikepetrucci 's EDC for May including his RTW Paradive. Great to see we're in some awesome company! #thejamesbrand #draplondesign #fieldnotes #schondsgn #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive |  by @mikepetrucci


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 1, 2018:








Weekend strap options for the Fat Bar Paradive from @erikasoriginals and @uncleseiko Two of our favorites any day of the week! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiifatbar #mkiiparadive


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 2,
2018:








Keeping it classy with the Hawkinge and a cocktail @acehotelnola #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #acehotelneworleans #acehotel #crownandbuckle #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 3, 2018:








@greenmantlegroup 's Seiko SKX009 modified with an @mkiiwatch 12 hr Bezel from back in our parts and modding days. Wear it well James! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiimod |  by @greenmantlegroup


----------



## scwaudby

Looks great, excellent details. I think I prefer the 12 Bezel on the Paradive personally, but still a great looking watch!


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 4, 2018:








@centraltime312 getting in some quality RTW Paradive time. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiirtw #wruw #womw #wristporn |  by @centraltime312


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 6, 2018:








Project 300 test assembly in process on the bench the other week. #mkiibench #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiproject300 #watchporn #watchphotography


----------



## jah

I can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 7, 2018:








Experience [email protected] killing it with their wrist shot game with this frame of the RTW Paradive  #mkiiwatch #wornandwound #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #wristporn #wruw #womw |  by @wornandwound


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 8, 2018:








@stewham86 getting up close on the brushed finish of our Hawkinge. Bet it looks great on that regimental strap too! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #watchmacro #watchporn #watchphotography |  by @stewham86


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 9, 2018:








Fat Bar Paradive strap options just got even better with the skinny fat bars from @toxicnatos . Our standard rubber dive strap fits right on with them. Best of both worlds! You can have the security Seiko style fat bars when the strap or situation calls for it and access to most regular straps when desired  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiifatbar #toxicnatos #mkiiparadive #watchporn #watchphotography


----------



## spartan6

10 June- remembering a friend...miss you brother!


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 10, 2018:








@grant_subaru showing off one of our Seiko SKX007 mods from the early days of @mkiiwatch #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiimod #seikomod #watchphotography #watchporn #wruw #womw |  @grant_subaru


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 11, 2018:








Essentials any time of day - coffee & analog time #mkiiparadive #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiirtw #watchphotography #watchporn #wruw #womw #erikasoriginals


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 12, 2018:








After discovering the Slim Fat Bars from @toxicnatos and testing them out to good effect we'll be including them with all Fat Bar Paradive orders moving forward. With the Slim Fat Bars you'll be able to use any normal strap with the FB Paradive, but still be able to get the security of Fat Bars whenever you want! Now which strap to choose  #wornandwound #isofrane #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiifatbar #toxicnatos #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 13, 2018:








Glad to see @ikemadethis is happy with his Key West and putting it to good use with his lume/macro magic! Thanks for the support and always putting out killer shots! #mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #mkiikeywest #watchlume #watchporn #gmtwatch #womw |  by @ikemadethis


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 14, 2018:








http://wornandwound.com/review/review-mk-ii-gen-3-paradive/
@wornandwound reviewed the RTW Paradive in depth on their site yesterday. There's even video included! The link is in our profile, head over to see their thoughts and peruse the awesome photos like the above! #wornandwound #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive #watchreview |  by @wornandwound


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 15, 2018:








Lined up and ready to go for the weekend...but which to give the wrist time  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiiproject300 #mkiihawkinge #watchporn #watchphotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 17, 2018:








Glad to see some of our customer's having a great and watch related Father's Day. Looks like @dav_kp had a good one. A very Happy Father's Day to all the Dad's out there! Hope you have a fun and relaxing one #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #fathersday #mkiihawkinge #amanandhiswatch #watchphotography |  by @dav_kp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 18, 2018:








@z_jankovic seems as pumped as we are that @erikasoriginals started making her MN straps in 18mm...perfect on the Hawkinge! Anyone else rocking one of her straps on a @mkiiwatch ? #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #erikasoriginals #mkiihawkinge #womw #wruw #watchphotography #watchporn |  by @z_jankovic


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 19, 218:








Fat Bar Paradive settled in nicely on a mini Lunch Tray from @schoolhouse with some essentials from @pioneercarry and @schon_dsgn | Using @toxicnatos Slim Fat Bars to mount up our Standard Swiss Rubber Strap on the Fat Bar. Great versatility! #mkiiwatch #toxicnatos #toxicnato #watchporn #watchphotography #pioneercarry #schondsgn #schoolhouseelectric


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 20, 2018:








Fat Bar Paradive, perfect for hopping time zones amongst many other things. #goruck #redteamsblog #converse #bluffworks #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #wruw #womw #crownandbuckle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 21, 2018:








@mikepetrucci brining the lume shot heat with his acrylic bezel RTW Paradive. Maybe he's been getting some inspiration from @ikemadethis  Some fun pieces in that photo too! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive |  by @mikepetrucci


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 23, 2018:
















Test assembled work on Project 300 this week! Photo 1 is hand setting. Photo2 is dial/hand cleaning before being cased. Looking good #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiibench #mkiiproject300 #watchphotography #womw #wruw


----------



## longstride

OK - This looks promising!



MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram June 23, 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test assembled work on Project 300 this week! Photo 1 is hand setting. Photo2 is dial/hand cleaning before being cased. Looking good #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiibench #mkiiproject300 #watchphotography #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 25, 2018:








We can't pull off @thepacman82 'a style, but we always wish we could could. #thepacman #thepacman82 #mkiihawkinge #mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #bangandolufsen #apc |  by @thepacman82


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 26,
2018:








"Diving, snorkeling, swimming, and with the @mkiiwatch gen 3 Paradive on @crownandbuckle perlon." - @thewatchvice doing it right in the Florida Keys  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #womw #wruw #watchporn #wristshot |  by @thewatchvice


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 27, 2018:








A shift in Paradive perspective. | Acrylic bezel Fat Bar Paradive on a very well worn NATO. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #watchmacro #watchphotography #womw #watchporn #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 28, 2018:








@machlojki knows that keeping it simple with a grey nato on the Hawkinge is always a win  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #greynato #wristshot #wruw #womw |  by @machlojki


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 29, 2018:








The weekend's reading from @ironandair  #mkiiwatch #ironandair #motorcycles #wabisabi #mkiiparadive #erikasoriginals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 30, 2018:








One of our followers asked about seeing the Fat Bar and Standard Spring Bar versions of the Ready-to-Wear Paradive's lug to lug for comparison. So we waited for some good light and made it happen! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #womw #watchmacro #watchphotography #watchporn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 2, 2018:








@okifrog nailing some first week of summer vibes with the ND Hawkinge on a green @crownandbuckle NATO. Love that green! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #crownandbuckle #womw #wruw #watchphotography #wristshot |  by @okifrog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 3, 2018:








Essential flotsam on the dock post swim. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #mkiireadytowear #thousandyardstyle #observercollection #thejamesbrand #crownandbuckle


----------



## Lolo88

MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram June 30, 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of our followers asked about seeing the Fat Bar and Standard Spring Bar versions of the Ready-to-Wear Paradive's lug to lug for comparison. So we waited for some good light and made it happen! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #womw #watchmacro #watchphotography #watchporn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I am interested if the fat bars would accept the rubber straps from uncle seiko? Has anyone tried his waffle strap or tropic on these paradive?

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## MkIIForum

Lolo88 said:


> I am interested if the fat bars would accept the rubber straps from uncle seiko? Has anyone tried his waffle strap or tropic on these paradive?
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Hey Lolo! Yes, both those straps fit and we've worn them ourselves on the Fat Bar Paradive. There are a few photos of it on the Instagram, but we'll take some more soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 4, 2018:








Hope you all stayed cool on a hot 4th of July and got to celebrate with friends and family.    Happy Independence Day!  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #thousandyardstyle #observercollection #crownandbuckle #goruck


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 5, 2018:








@mikepetrucci taking his Gen 3 Paradive for some adventure riding in Alaska last week. Epic way to kick off summer! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #wristshot #womw #wruw |  by @mikepetrucci


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 6, 2018:








@murphy_mfg used some @mkiiwatch parts from back in our modding days as part of this "hot mess of a horological collection-o-parts." Cool to see what our customers can dream up! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiimod #watchmod #watchphotography |  by @murphy_mfg


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 7, 2018:








Rainstorm lake wrist shot of the Paradive using the @loksak_inc bag that @thejamesbrand puts their Elko knives in as a waterproof housing for the iPhone. Worked like a charm! Their packaging game is  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #wristshot #watchporn #thejamesbrand #loksak


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 8, 2018:








Drilled lugs make strap changes quick and easy. The Hawkinge comes with both regular spring bars and shoulder-less spring bars for you to set it up how you like. We're driven to make things as functional as possible so you can wear them and make them your own. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #watchmacro #watchporn #watchphotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 9, 2018:








Fat Bar Paradive set up on the awesome waffle strap from @uncleseiko . In addition to the Seiko-style fat bars, we are also shipping these Paradive with Slim Fat Bars from @toxicnatos so you can swap in any strap you want. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #uncleseiko #wafflestrap #vipersurfingfins #watchporn #watchphotography #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 10, 2018:








@theslightwatchman doing it right. Paradive on an all grey @erikasoriginals MN strap. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #erikasoriginals #watchphotography #divewatch #womw #wruw |  by @theslightwatchman


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 11, 2018:








"Watch of the summer for me." Great compliment from @ryvini on the Gen 3 Paradive |  by @ryvini #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #wristshot #womw #wruw #watchphotography #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 12, 2018:








Another angle of a triple stack of Paradives. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #watchporn #watchphotography #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## cybercat

'
Looks like the middle one has larger sized lugholes to the other two?


----------



## longstride

Aha! Thinking - 'Fat Bar' Paradive.



cybercat said:


> '
> Looks like the middle one has larger sized lugholes to the other two?


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 14, 2018:








@ikemadethis pairing up the Key West with a great @wornandwound strap. Classy  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #wornandwound #shopwornandwound #watchporn #watchphotography |  by @ikemadethis


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 15, 2018:








@battlefieldarchaeologist and his Hawkinge have been on some serious adventures in 2018. As a brand that draws inspiration from military history John Henry's work feels close to home. If you don't follow along with his work, head over and check out his feed for a view into modern archaeology. #battlefieldarchaeologist #battlefieldarchaeology #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #watchphotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 16, 2018:








@joshuaedric keeping it simple, monochromatic, and effective with his daily essentials. - @mkiiwatch Gen 3 Paradive with dive bezel, @thejamesbrand "Stormtrooper" Chapter, and an @magpul DAKA card case |  by @joshuaedric #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #thejamesbrand #magpul #everydaycarry #edc #pocketdump #watchporn


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 17, 2018:








@n_betts pairing up the Gen 3 Paradive with a color pop Stingray strap for summer  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #divewatch #watchporn #watchphotography |  by @n_betts


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 18, 2018:








@soulcargo hitting up Hershey Park with his Paradive on a vintage Tropic Strap. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #hersheypark #tropicstrap #wristshot #wruw #womw |  by @soulcargo


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 20, 2018:








Fat Bar Paradive matched up with some Viper V5 swim fins. Their slogan "Tools not toys" rings true for us  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #vipersurfingfins #viperv5


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 21, 2018:








@vincentioc killing the wrist game while ordering takeout. Black leather strap, woven leather bracelet, and what appears to be a bomber jacket  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #wristshot #watchporn #watchphotography #womw #wruw |  by @vincentioc


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 23, 2018:








@thewatchvice with a great #watchknifepen shot for his review of the @twsbi 0.7mm mechanical pencil. Clearly we're fans of the Gen 3 Paradive cameo #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #edjelly #mkiiparadive #penaddict #divewatch #edc #everydaycarry |  by @thewatchvice


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatc Instagram July 24, 2018:








Hawkinge Non-Date in amongst a long Tuesday's essentials and detritus. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #erikasoriginals #corterleather #thejamesbrand #maxmadco


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 25, 2018:








@krystekomega with his @mkiiwatch Kingston on a Bond NATO for a midweek wrist shot. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikingston #wristie #wristshot #divewatch #womw #wruw |  @krystekomega


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 27, 2018:








@_jnbl counting down to the weekend with his Gen 3 Paradive with the acrylic bezel. Hope you all have a great weekend lined up! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #wristshot #womw #wruw #wristporn |  by @_jnbl


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 28, 2018:








@okifrog with one of our favorite strap combos for the Hawkinge with @erikasoriginals 18mm MN strap. So damn comfortable. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #erikasoriginals #pilotswatch #womw #wruw |  by @okifrog


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 29, 2018:








Pinning down the ND Hawkinge with @thejamesbrand "Darth Vadar"
Chapter. We still have these in stock if you've been waiting to get one on wrist  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #crownandbuckle #thejamesbrand #knifelife


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 30, 2018:








@mmichaylira enjoying this past weekend in SoCal with his Gen3 Fat Bar Paradive. Loving the  NATO strap, one of our favorites.  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiifatbar #womw #wruw #divewatch #wristshot |  by @mmichaylira


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 31, 2018:








@theloadoutroom snapped this beauty of a shot of the 60 min elapsed bezel G3 Paradive in advance of their upcoming review! Dig the shot and excited to hear what they think. A rare @prometheusdesignwerx watch strap thermometer rounds out the functionality. |  by @theloadoutroom #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #theloadoutroom #prometheusdesignwerx #crownandbuckle #watchporn #divewatch #toolwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 1, 2018:








A color study and a well used @mkiiwatch Seafighter popped up in @thousandyardstyle 's Instastory the other day. They go rather well together we'd say. #thousandyardstyle #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiseafighter #observercollection #toolwatch |  by @thousandyardstyle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 1, 2018:








Afternoon analog with the Gen3 Fat Bar Paradive and @bellroy 's awesome A5 folio. Thinking always seems easier on a blank page with no blinking cursor. #revengeofanalog #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #bellroy #adptstraps #everymangrafton


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 3, 2018:








Reflecting on the week. Hope everyone has a great weekend! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #divewatch #wruw #womw #wristie


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 4, 2018:








A big congrats goes out to @elephantwristwatch who celebrated a recent big promotion by picking up a Paradive. Honored to be the watch chosen to mark the occasion  Stories like this make our day. Wear it well and all the best! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #womw #wruw #wristie #divewatch |  by @elephantwristwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 6, 2018:








3-6-9 Nassau |  by @christopherdickel #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiinassau #womw #wruw #divewatch #watchporn


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 7, 2018:








Orange on the Gen3 Paradive #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #divewatch #watchporn #hodinkee


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 8, 2018:








Dreaming of cooling off in the ocean right now  with relevant reading from @mit_offical on Waves with the Gen3 Fat Bar Paradive. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mitessentials #massachusettsinstituteoftechnology #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 10,
2018:








@jurekkwiatkowski 's work set up looks #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #fountainpen #pilotswatch |  by @jurekkwiatkowski


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 11, 2018:








Gen3 Paradive in its natural environment off the coast of Maine for some bodysurfing. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #womw #wruw #divewatch #yuccafins #yuccabrotherhood #patagoniasurf |  @jongaffney


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 12, 2018:








@_jnbl 's greyscale weekend carry has a great #watchknifepen trifecta with the Gen3 Paradive, @thejamesbrand Folsom, and @karaspenco pen. Big @fieldnotesbrand for big ideas  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #fieldnotes #thejamesbrand #crownandbuckle |  by @_jnbl


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 15, 2018:








We like @jangdwang 's style. @seikowatchusa Turtle, @erikasoriginals straps, a @mkiiwatch Gen3 Paradive, all tucked away in a bomber @pelicanprofessional case. Solid picks all around  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #divewatch #watchporn #wtistporn #seikoturtle #erikasoriginals |  by @jangdwang


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 16, 2018:








"Overall, the Paradive has seen more wrist time since its arrival than any of my other watches saw after their purchase. It's simple, clean and pairs well with anything I wear. Every time I look down at my wrist I am reminded of the brave men that once donned this very special timepiece and it's a humbling reminder of how amazing we have it." - @n_betts did a review of the Fat Bar Gen3 Paradive for @theloadoutroom be sure to check it out at the link in our profile! Always appreciate the kind words. Jealous of the spear fishing he's taking it to do in Baja! #theloadoutroom #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #womw #wruw #spearfishing | @n_betts


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 17, 2018:








Our newsletter went out this morning. Check it out for a few recent reviews on our watches from @wornandwound and @gearpatrol as well as how we've been attempting to beat this summer heat with some help from the regionally unique ciders from @shacksbury . If you're not signed up yet, hit the link in our profile to make sure you get the newsletters moving forward  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #wornandwound #gearpatrol #shacksbury #shacksburycider #wruw #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 18, 2018:








"When in doubt go quality." Words to live by from @redteamsblog #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #divewatch #redteam #redteamsblog #wruw #womw |  by @redteamsblog


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 19, 2018:








The new Piecekeeper from @observercollection is designed to "halt hostilities" between your time piece and your laptop. As people who cringe at the sound of steel on aluminum from a strap buckle or bracelet grinding into a laptop we think this is a great idea. Even cooler is it finds a good use from leather remnants from the bags  in the Observer Collection. @thousandyardstyle using his Key West to get the shot. Fun to see the cool work and ideas amongst the MKII community. #observercollection #thousandyardstyle #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #piecekeeper #womw #wruw #watchporn |  by @thousandyardstyle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 20, 2018:








Fat Bar Paradive pulling wrist duty for the waning days of summer on our Swiss rubber dive strap. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiifatbar #mkiiparadive #thousandyardstyle #randolphengineering #divewatch #observercollection #watchporn


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 21, 2018:








@peterwynkoop 's wrist shot game is  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #wristshot #wristie #wristporn #wruw #womw |  by @peterwynkoop


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 22, 2018:








@jurekkwiatkowski getting up close with some bokeh on the Hawkinge for #watchwednesday Still have Hawkinge's left in stock if you're looking to add to the stable. #wome #wruw #pilotwatches #pilotwatch #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #wristshot |  by @jurekkwiatkowski


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 23, 2018:








The day's EDC detritus - ND Hawkinge, @thejamesbrand Chapter, @schon_dsgn clip pen, @fieldnotesbrand Expedition Notebook, @magpul iPhone field case. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #crownandbuckle #thejamesbrand #magpul #fieldnotes #schondsgn


----------



## MkIIForum

Trainspotting with the Fat Bar Gen3 Paradive  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #divewatch #wristshot #wristie #watchporn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 27, 2018:








Another great #watchknifepen from @joely2415 with a @tactileturn Ti pen, @garethbullknives Shamwari knife, and our Hawkinge. Nice greyman theme throughout #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #tactileturn #garethbullknives #wristshot #pilotwatch |  by @joely2415

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 28, 2018:








@stewham86 seems to share our appreciation for safety  and the Hawkinge. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #pilotwatch #watchporn #wristporn |  by @stewham86


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 30, 2018:








ND Hawkinge Type 48 soaking up the waning days of summer. These are in stock in our e-boutique if you've been waiting! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #crownandbuckle #prometheusdesignwerx #pilotwatch #fieldwatch #toolwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 31, 2018:








@_jnbl with a killer shot of his Gen 3 Paradive in the wild. Stormtrooper @thejamesbrand Folsom making a solid resting spot for it #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #thejamesbrand #jamesbrand #edc #everydaycarry #divewatch #pocketdump |  by @_jnbl


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 1, 2018:








The #wabisabi on @sethhollen 's 12hr bezel from @mkiiwatch 's Seiko Mod days is  Awesome to see it still getting deserved wrist time. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiseikomod #seikomod #wristshot #womw #wruw |  by @sethhollen


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 2, 2018:








Giant driftwood and one of the craziest tidal swings in Fundy National Park. #timeandthetide #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #fundynationalpark #divewatch #watchporn #wristporn


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 3, 2018:








Essentials for the symbolic end of summer '18. | Hawkinge - @mkiiwatch Hat - Contax T2 - @magpul Explorer sunglasses - Inside Delta Force for  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #magpul #contaxt2 #maratac #watchporn #edc #essentials


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 4, 2018:








@thousandyardstyle 's well traveled Seafighter watch at rest on the Piecekeeper leather laptop and watch protectors he's created from the scrap leather from his @observercollection . So cool to see the creativity that comes in all forms from the @mkiiwatch community! #observercollection #thousandyardstyle #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiseafighter #watchporn #zippo #watchesofinstagram |  by @thousandyardstyle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 5, 2018:








@redteamsblog getting his training in despite the 102F temps in his AOR. Gen3 Paradive to keep track of the time. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #redteams #redteamsblog #libertybottleworks #divewatch |  by @redteamsblog


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 6, 2018:








Getting up close on the Hawkinge Type 48. Drilled lugs, 100m water resistance, and built to be serviceable it's a watch made to accompany on adventures both ordinary and extraordinary. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #watchporn #wristporn #edc #maratac #maratacnato


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 7, 2018:








@_jnbl taking his Paradive out for adventures of the two-wheeled variety . We build them to go along for any ride Enjoy the weekend all! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiireadytowear #aether #leeparks #ironandair #watchporn #motorcycle |  by @_jnbl


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 9, 2018:








@bhamwatch keeping it classic with the Hawkinge on the standard leather strap. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #pilotwatch #wristshot #wristie #womw #wruw |  by @bhamwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 10, 2018:








Fat Bar Gen3 Paradive ready for action on an @adptstraps mil strap and @gasgasbones ID tag. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #divewatch #adptstraps #gasgasbones #watchporn #wristporn #watchphotography


----------



## robmillersdg

as MKII fans we're really enjoying the big boost in social media posts. The one we're really excited about? Project 300 shipment photos!!!!!!


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 12, 2018:








@minutecruiser wrapping up his vacation with the Gen 3 Paradive and the open road. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #wristshot #wristporn #wristie #divewatch #womw #wruw |  by @minutecruiser


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 13, 2018:








@nadder123 taking the Hawkinge into its native habitat ✈ #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #pilotwatch #wristie #wristshot #womw #wruw |  by @nadder123


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 14, 2018:








A little #fbf action with this shot of an early days MKII Seiko mod that a customer sent our way last week. "Watch in picture has your 1-12 bezel, inner aluminum chapter, and domed crystal. Otherwise it is a hybrid Seiko using stock dial and hands from Seiko mil-style watch, and stock Seiko "white-on-black" day and date discs, grafted onto a Seiko 007 diver. The case top received a light matte finish." Love seeing these out in the world! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiimod #seikomod #divewatch #watchphotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 15, 2018:








Waterborne weekend flotsam and jetsam (aka the essentials). #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #magpul #gopro #thejamesbrand #adptstraps #gasgasbones #waterman #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 16, 2018:








Hawkinge in its proper place for the night. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #prometheusdesignwerx #watchporn #wristporn #watchphotography #thejamesbrand


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 18, 2018:








Finding blue in Fundy National Park. The Gen3 Paradive's 12 hr acrylic bezel helping track unexpected 1 hr jumps ahead from EST! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #erikasoriginals #fundynationalpark #fieldwatch #divewatch #wristie


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 20, 2018:








Hawking on a @crownandbuckle premium mil strap - simple|effective. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #watchporn #fieldwatch #crownandbuckle #pilotwatch #macrophotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 21, 2018:








2,768 steps make up the Manitou Incline outside of Colorado Springs. With 2,000 ft vertical gain in less than a mile it's a brutal climb. @th3measure figured the Paradive was the right timepiece to bring along for the ascent!  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #manitouincline #mkiiparadive #watchshot #coloradosprings |  by @th3measure


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 22, 2018:








Saturday planning and strategy. - The Hawkinge is our homage to the Mk 11 pilot watch issued by the Ministry of Defense from the late 40's until the 80's. 38mm with 100m water resistance and drilled lugs it's a true tool watch ready to take to the skies or seas and everywhere in between! | Hawkinge, @corterleather Field Notes Cover, @everyman_co Grafton pen #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #everymanco #everymangrafton #corterleather #fieldnotes #crownandbuckle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 24, 2018:








Gen 3 Fat Bar Paradive being used as intended off the coast of New England. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #divewatch #wristshot #bodysurfing #surfing #patagoniasurf #wristie #watchporn


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 26, 2018:








@ikemadethis working his magic per usual with the Key West  #watchporn #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #gmtwatch |  by @ikemadethis


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 27, 2018:








Scoping out the Gen 3 Paradive. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #magpul #adptstraps #gasgasbones #divewatch #natostrap #waterman #watchporn


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 28, 2018:








@wristalkph chasing good light with his @mkiiwatch Nassau.  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiinassau #jamesbond #divewatch #edc #wristshot #womw #wruw |  by @wristalkph


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 29, 2018:








@_jnbl enjoying a weekend excursion along the Central California coast with his Paradive to mark the time. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #divewatch #watchporn #wristporn #californiacoast #crownandbuckle |  by @_jnbl


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 30, 2018:








Simple for Sunday. Hawkinge on @jbmjbm0 wrist with @cwc.watch Admiralty Grey NATO. A great look for our take on evolving the Mk XI Ministry of Defense spec watch issued for decades. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #cwcwatch #pilotwatch #wristshot #wristie #wruw #womw |  by @jbmjbm0


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 1, 2018:








Making it through Monday with the day's essentials.  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #bakedgoods #chocolatechipcookies #divewatch #wristshot #wrisite #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 2, 2018:








Hawkinge emerging from the shadows on the wrist of @caleb.kay #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #wristshot #wristie #womw #wruw #pilotwatch #pilotwatches |  by @caleb.kay


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 3, 2018:








Photo walks through NYC with the Paradive to (try) not to lose track of time. No guarantees though. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #divewatch #newyorkcity #streetphotography #nikon #sonya7 #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 4, 2018:








The white dialed Key West getting some well deserved wrist time with @oca_9i in  #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #mkiiprojectgmt #gmt #pilotwatch #panam #gmtwatch #watchporn |  by @oca_9i


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 6, 2018:








Huge Hawkinge or tiny ? #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #edc #everydaycarry #pilotwatch #watchporn #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 7, 2018:








Sunday wrist shot. #mkiiparadive #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #catandcloudcoffee #observercollection #fieldnotes


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 8, 2018:








@johnny.819 with his @mkiiwatch Blackwater poolside @aberdeenboatclub in Hong Kong. This watch is the predecessor to the Gen 3 Paradive, inspired by a watch issued to US Special Forces and CIA maritime units from the 60's to the 80's. #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #mkiiblackwater #womw #wruw |  by @johnny.819


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 10, 2018:








If you make it to Denver, be sure to allot plenty of time to wander and see the street art. Impressive and beautiful work abounds. #streetart #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #wristshot #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 11, 2018:








Work day essentials: Non-bench Edition - Laptop, comfy watch and watch strap, good pen, good paper. #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #erikasoriginals #fieldnotes #schondsgn


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 13, 2018:








Anyone else planning for some time outdoors this weekend? Hawkinge is at home in the sky as it is on trail.  #mkiiwatch #prometheusdesignwerx #mkiihawkinge #fieldwatch #everydaycarry


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 14, 2018:








Trips Paradive - Gen 2, Gen 3, and Fat Bar. #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #crownandbuckle #thejamesbrand #watchporn #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 15, 2018:








"They're all black." - Jerry Gurgich
"Maybe to the layman, Jerry. Obsidian, onyx, midnight, lost soul, rolling blackout, sleeping panther, and void by Armani." - Tom Haverford #parksandrec #mkiiparadive #adptstraps #crownandbuckle #cincywatchstraps #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 16, 2018:








"Whiskey and Graywater." @robertmichaelwalters doing it right ? #japanesewhisky #gmtwatch #mkiiwatch #divewatches |  by @robertmichaelwalters


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 17, 2018:








Desk detritus at the end of the day. | No-date Hawkinge's are in stock on our website if you're looking to add a versatile watch to your collection for fall. 100M water resistance, drilled lugs, and a classic aesthetic makes it at home wherever you're headed. #mkiiwatch #mkiihawkinge #thejamesbrand #corterleather #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 18, 2018:








@_jnbl laying down the Paradive on the central California coast. Anyone else hitting the coast this coming weekend? #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #divewatch #gmtwatch #watchphotography |  by @_jnbl


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 20, 2018:
















Yesterday our latest newsletter went out with a Dispatch about a few day stop through Paris on the return from Basel. We don't travel as much as we'd like, but when the opportunity arises, it's always welcome source of inspiration. Check the link in our profile for the full post and our picks should you find yourself in Paris! #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #divewatch #erikasoriginals #travelwell


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 22, 2018:








An excellent diving/flying combo with @j_horton29 pairing the 60 min elapsed bezel Gen 3 Paradive with a @gasgasbones strap. Might have to take a cue and toss a Paradive on our GasGasBones tomorrow too. #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #gasgasbones #divewatch #moonwatch |  by @j_horton29


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 23, 2018:








A lot of utilitarianism in this wrist shot. 80's Japanese 4x4, Marine Nationale inspired strap by @erikasoriginals , @taylorstitch moto jacket with @thedyneemaproject and the Gen 3 Paradive. In our mind function and form go very much hand in hand for good design. #mkiiwatch #taylorstitch #erikasoriginals #dyneema #mitsubishimontero #thefullmontero


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 24, 2018:








Wintry hiking outside of Boulder, CO. The Gen 3 Paradive tracking the time change with ease. We build our watches so they'll go with you anywhere. Anyone else like a good snow hike? #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #erikasoriginals #mysteryranch #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 26, 2018:








Less than a week until the @windupwatchfair at Chelsea Market in NYC. Put it on your calendars and be sure to say hi if you come by! #windupnyc #windupwatchfair #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #divewatch |  by @windupwatchfair


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 27, 2018:








Afternoon light on the desktop with the Gen3 Paradive on a well Wabi'd NATO. Loving having the Piecekeeper from @observercollection to save the laptop from watch strap gouges. #americantrench #observercollection #mkiiparadive #thejamesbrand #corterleather


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 28, 2018:








Candid portrait of the Fat Bar Gen3 Paradive during a rare break from being on its owner's wrist. We build them so you can make them your own through adventures big and small, epic and everyday. #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #divewatch #gasgasbones #natostrap


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 29, 2018:








@n_betts keeping it classy touring the  vineyards with the Gen3 Paradive dressed up on a stingray strap. Looking real sharp #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #divewatch #wristshot #womw |  by @n_betts


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 2, 2018: 








The newest addition to the MKII Ready-to-Wear line,
The Cruxible. Our homage to the A-11 watch, and its critical part played in WWII. Why we brought it to life is below and more information is in the link on our profile! - America that great crucible of humanity bonded by the ideal of equality and the promise of life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness for all. Through painful trials of war and cultural conflict the American experiment has alloyed a diversity of ideas and cultures into a whole greater than the sum of its parts. Unbeknownst to many Americans, the Second World War, more than any other conflict or challenge that the US has faced, showcased the inspiring potential inherent in our diversity. This has been the driving inspiration behind the 6 years of development we've poured into resurrecting the iconic American tool watch of World War II detailed in the A-11 specification. Largely unappreciated, we aspired to elevate this design so that it could fulfill its potential to symbolize that event, the shared sacrifice, and the universal bond inherent to the ideals of this nation. #mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #womw #wruw #watchesofinstagram #windupwatchfair


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 4, 2018:
















Day 3 of @windupwatchfair is in full swing. Come by @chelseamarketny to see our Ready-to-Wear line of the Cruxible, Hawkinge, and Paradive in person. #mkiiwatch #windupwatchfair #windupnyc #builtforthepursuit #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 6, 2018:
























Seeing the different angles on our nod to the A-11 specification from WWII, the new Cruxible. We had a blast showing it to all the people who stopped by @windupwatchfair the last three days. Might take a couple days for our voices to recover, but a sincere thanks to all who stopped by to say hi! | Date version of the Cruxible shown here on the @crownandbuckle Premium NATO #mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #womw #fieldwatch #windupwatchfair


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 6, 2018:








The Gen3 Paradive on our Swiss rubber dive strap, our evolution of the Type 1 Benrus. It's 1/3 of our Ready-to-Wear line of watches and Built for the Pursuit, wherever that takes you. #mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #divewatch #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 7, 2018:








@watchonmywrist got the new Cruxible on his wrist last weekend at the @windupwatchfair . Great to show people in person a piece we're equally passionate about it and the stories that drove us to see it brought to life. #mkiiwatch #watchonmywrist #mkiicruxible #womw #wruw |  by @watchonmywrist


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 8, 2018:








The new non-date Cruxible on a @crownandbuckle premium NATO. The result of a lot of research, refinement, and reflecting to find the right way to carry the sprit of the A-11 reference forward. #mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #crownandbuckle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 10, 2018:








Non-date Cruxible with the limited "Knit for Victory" collaboration beanie we did with @papanuisays as a surprise to the first few Cruxible customers. John from Papa Nui has a way with words so we'll let him speak to this awesome cap - "Introducing the Knit for Victory Watch Cap Project, 2018  Mk II watches and the Papa Nui Cap Company join forces to back the attack, one stitch at a time! The Knit for Victory watch Cap has been lovingly recreated with an authenticity that embodies the same spirit of hope, love and safe passage like those originals sent overseas in Red Cross packages to our fighting forces in decades past. The select team of expert knitters, a family of women born under Big Sky country, meticulously studied original photos before hand knitting pure Peruvian worsted wool into a unique watch cap interpretation destined for service on all fronts. Each cap has traditional details that include a circular needle construction technique ensuring no rubbing seams for maximum comfort as well as the iconic nautical propeller stitch crown pattern, plus a vintage era Red Cross donor badge. The dense ply yarns will hold you fast through the darkest night, through tempest and typhoon and through winds as dire as any that lash the salted seas. Victory starts here! Remember Purl Harder! | Hand knitted in the USA.  Peruvian Highland Worsted wool for superior strength with a unique softness.  Original 1920's knit pattern.  Vintage 1930's A.R.C donor pin." #mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #papanui #womw #wruw #wwiiwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 12, 2018:








Take the Paradive with you on your next adventure. It's built for it. #builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #wornandwound #windupwatchfair


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 13, 2018:
















@justinmfrost and @bvonbahr both pairing Gen 3 Paradive's with an @isofrane strap the last couple weeks. Anyone else try this combo? Might have to demo it ourselves. #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #isofrane #divewatch #womw | 's by @justinmfrost & @bvonbahr respectively


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 14, 2018:








Cooler days with the new Cruxible, our evolution of the A-11 WWII spec watch issued to US forces. @gearpatrol recently covered its launch on their website. Check it out at the link in our profile! #mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #gearpatrol #americantrench #nigelcabourn


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 16, 2018:
















An old friend of MKII, @squibby118 , recently pick up a Gen 3 Paradive and put it on this two piece double thick seatbelt strap from @cincystrapco . Looks real good in our opinion. Might have to snag one ourselves #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #cincystrapco #windupwatchfair #wruw |  by @squibby118


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 17, 2018:








The newest addition to our Ready-to-Wear line, the Cruxible, is our homage to the A-11 from WWII and a humble tribute to the men and women from all backgrounds who contributed to the war effort of that time. The inspiring potential inherent in our diversity as a nation was the driving inspiration behind the 6 years of development we poured into resurrecting the iconic American tool watch of World War II. At WindUp NYC we displayed many of the books we read in researching for the project. We'll be doing a blog post on our site in the future with a full list for those interested. #mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #papanui #fieldwatch #wwiiwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 18, 2018:








@tm3machine throwing down a nice #watchknifepen with a Pepsi Key West, @kershawknives knife, and a @fisherspacepen #mkiiwatch #mkiikeywest #kershawknives #womw #wruw |  by @tm3machine


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 19, 2018:








Paradive - Cruxible - Hawkinge | The @mkiiwatch Ready to Wear trifecta. Anyone out there have all three? #mkiiwatch #mkiireadytowear #womw #divewatch #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 20, 2018:








Got to see this beauty of a Blackwater (aka Gen1 Paradive) at @windupwatchfair in NYC the other weekend. Fun to see it getting the wrist time! #mkiiwatch #mkiiblackwater #wristie #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 22, 2018:








Thanksgiving prep work. Cruxible to time things properly. Hope everyone enjoys the day.  #mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #womw #wruw #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 23, 2018:








@jbmjbm0 matching up his Non Date Hawkinge nicely with a strap from @basandlokes . Really good looking combo. | The Hawkinge is our homage to the Mark 11 watch issued by the Ministry of Defense. We still have this version in stock in MKII shop if you're looking to treat yourself. #mkiiwatch #mkiihawkinge #basandlokes #womw #wruw |  by @jbmjbm0


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 25, 2018:








Stopped by @wearebrainstorm yesterday for #smallbusinesssaturday and the stool next to their printing press caught our eye. Incredible Wabi Sabi from all their projects over the years. Had to snap a picture of a Hawkinge on it just because. #mkiiwatch #mkiihawkinge #wabisabi #wearebrainstorm #printingpress


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 26, 2018:








Our A-11 homage, the Cruxible, walking the streets of Stockholm on an @erikasoriginals MN strap. #mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #womw #wruw #travelwell


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 27, 2018:








Ready to  with the Non Date Hawkinge. Our evolution of the Mark 11 issued to MOD pilots from 1948 to the 1980's, the Hawkinge is a versatile 38mm watch with an ne15c hand winding hack set automatic movement and screw down crown good for 100m water resistance. It's Built for the Pursuit. #mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #pilotswatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 28, 2018:








Got to talk in person with @redteamsblog at @windupwatchfair a few weeks back. It's a hectic three days at the show, but meeting fans in person both new and old of the brand are one of the highlights of the year for us. #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #mkiicruxible #redteamsblog #cincystrapworks


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 29, 2018:








The newest addition to the Ready-to-Wear line was a long time in development. Inspired by the WWII era A-11 spec it was important that we carried the spirit forward while evolving it with today's advancements. The result is a 39mm watch with screwdown big crown good for 100m of water resistance. Well suited for travels. Where would you take the Cruxible? #mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #fieldwatch #travelwatch #havepassportwilltravel


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 30, 2018:








Headed into the weekend with the Gen3 Paradive, ready for whatever ends up on the docket. #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 2, 2018:








"When your eyesight is . and gotta improvise " @_jnbl with some impressive vision improvisation to get himself underwater with Gen 3 Paradive along for the ride. #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #divewatch #builtforthepursuit #adventurewatch |  by @_jnbl


----------



## Foch

How about a little less selfies and Instagrams photo ops and a little more work making our watches..LOL


----------



## TheMeasure

Foch said:


> How about a little less selfies and Instagrams photo ops and a little more work making our watches..LOL


Bill isn't the one managing the social media (Instagram) account. He's mentioned a couple times in updates that the majority of photos are submitted from customers or friends, guys like you and I who have MKIIs.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Paul Ramon

TheMeasure said:


> Bill isn't the one managing the social media (Instagram) account. He's mentioned a couple times in updates that the majority of photos are submitted from customers or friends, guys like you and I who have MKIIs.
> 
> IG: th3measure


The MKII forum and this threads great pics in particular are a big reason why I have a Paradive Gen 3 on the way.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 4, 2018:








@caleb.kay nailing the late fall/winter vibes with this shot of the Hawkinge. ⚪⚫#mkiiwatch #mkiihawkinge #wristshot #womw #wruw  by @caleb.kay


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 5, 2018:








The Cruxible is our evolution of the WWII A11 spec watch. With 100m water resistance and a whole lot of  glow at 12-3-6-9 it's ready for everyday wear. #builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #lumeshot #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 6, 2018:








Everything needs its place. The Hawkinge included. This mini lunch tray serves as a good caddy for the day's things. Where does your watch end up at the end of the day? #mkiiwatch #mkiihawkinge #gradolabs #americantrench #schoolhouseelectric


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 7, 2018:








Time for a to cap off the week. #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #thejamesbrand #taylorstitch #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 8, 2018:








You might describe the Non Date Hawkinge in a word Clean. Brushed stainless steel case, lumed hands and 12-3-6-9 on the dial, screw down crown good for 100m water resistance, automatic handwinding and hack set ne15c movement. It's Built for the Pursuit, however you happen to do so. #mkiiwatch #mkiihawkinge #pilotwatch #everydaycarry #thejamesbrand


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 9, 2018:








@ikemadethis continuing with his jaw dropping lume shot treatment of the Key West. #mkiiwatch #mkiikeywest #lumeshot #gmtwatch #travelwatch |  by @ikemadethis


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 11, 2018:








Two of our favorite analog things: watches and film . In this case @kodak 400tx and the @mkiiwatch Hawkinge. Anyone else still shooting film? What's your go type of film? #mkiiwatch #mkiihawkinge #fieldwatch #shootfilm #filmisnotdead


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 13, 2018:








Gen3 Paradive and our collaboration watch cap we did with @papanuisays for the launch of our Cruxible. @papanuisays hats go well with any of our watches we think. #mkiiwatch #papanuisays #pistollake #divewatch #edc


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 15, 2018:








Great seeing the Cruxible out in the wild getting wrist time with our customers. @brosan55 wearing his on the standard issue @crownandbuckle black premium NATO. #mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #fieldwatch #womw #wruw |  by @brosan55


----------



## tnvol83

MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram December 7, 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a to cap off the week. #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #thejamesbrand #taylorstitch #divewatch


Love the strap!


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 15, 2018:








@michaelturek has a rather customized version of our Gen 2 Paradive. It's part of his #edc and regularly gets used to time long exposure shots for his film photography (thus the light meter here). If you don't follow him already, go check out his photography! #mkiiwatch #filmisnotdead #mkiiparadive #sak |  by @michaelturek


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 17, 2018:








@semper_jeep 's Non Date Hawkinge moved quick, but we've still got them in stock so fear not. Hit our e-boutique to snag your own! 38mm with a screw down crown, 100m water resistance, 18mm lug width, and drilled lugs for quick strap changes. Built for the Pursuit. #mkiiwatch #mkiihawkinge #fieldwatch #pilotwatch #watchphotography |  by @semper_jeep


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 21, 2018:








@joshuaedric working his magic on the 60 min bezel Gen 3 Paradive. He takes his on some pretty impressive adventures, looking forward to what's next! #mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #topodesigns #womw #wruw |  by @joshuaedric


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 22, 2018:








Another worthy analog pickup for the holiday reading list, @gearpatrol 's Issue 8: 100 Best Products of the Year. #gearpatrol #mkiiwatch #mkiihawkinge #printisnotdead #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 23, 2018:








Ready for the rain with the Cruxible. #mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #womw #wruw #nudiejeans


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 26, 2018:








Up close on the Cruxible post holiday. #mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #fieldwatch #watchesofinstagram #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 27, 2018:








Winter excursion essentials: Non Date Hawkinge | @prometheusdesignwerx Watch Cap | @mountainstandard x @gear atrol Guide Gloves #mkiiwatch #mkiihawkinge #mountainstandard #prometheusdesignwerx #crownandbuckle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 28, 2018:








@wtaps222 nailing the OD and @mkiiwatch Nassau look  #mkiiwatch #mkiinassau #womw #wruw #divewatch |  by @wtaps222


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 30, 2018:








@_jnbl wrapping up 2018 in good form with his Gen 3 Paradive, @filson1897 jacket, and @jpressclothiers cap #MKIIwatch #mkiiparadive #filson #jpress |  by @_jnbl


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 1, 2019:








Starting 2019 pursuing some higher altitudes with snow shoes and the Gen 3 Paradive. 12hr bezel serving to track turnaround times. #MKIIwatch #mkiiparadive #erikasoriginals #builtforthepursuit #mountainstandard


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 2, 2019:








Clean shot of a clean watch. to @machlojki for capturing this frame of his Hawkinge. #mkiiwatch #mkiihawlinge #pilotwatch #womw #wruw |  by @machlojki


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 3, 2019:








The Cruxible is our homage to the A-11 spec watches issued to US forces during WWII. Our design process not only delved deep on the time pieces themselves, but the soldiers and sailors from all manner of backgrounds who would have wore them and relied upon them. Those stories also inspired us to think about how the A-11 would have transitioned to civilian use when those service members returned home. Placed on different straps, worn to the office, added to the bedside caddy, etc. It's all part of the process that should result in a watch that's a natural evolution and continuation of the spec that inspired it. #builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #noahclothing #wwiiwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 4, 2019:








Non Date Hawkinge headed into the weekend  #mkiiwatch #mkiihawkinge #alphaindustries #redteamsblog #goruck


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 5, 2019:








An analog kind of day. Gen 3 Paradive, Maxmadco Pen, stamps, and some notes to write. Anyone else read The Revenge of Analog by David Sax? Worth picking up! #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #corterleather #revengeofanalog #erikasoriginals


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 6, 2019:








Weekend style with the Cruxible. Cable sweater, well worn denim, rough out boots, and Cruxible on a rough out strap. #mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #womw #wruw #builtforthepursuit


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 8, 2019:








@watches_with_seoul digging into the @mkiiwatch archives with his customized LRRP from years past.  is well represented on this one  |  by @watches_with_seoul


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 9, 2019:








During the Vietnam War U.S. Special Forces trained and worked with minority groups in Vietnam. The Montagnards (or Degar) we're indigenous to the Central Highlands of the country worked extensively with US forces. The bracelet pictured here from @americantrench is inspired by traditional Montagnard patterns and style and a fitting complement to the Paradive which is an homage to the watch developed for Special Forces during the war. Sadly, the Montagnards suffered heavy persecution after the war for their work with the US as many weren't evacuated. A sad chapter in history.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 10, 2019:








@rbesass getting up close on his Key West  #MKIIwatch #watchmacro #womw #wruw #watchporn


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 12, 2019:








Up close on the Non Date Hawkinge for Saturday. Sunny cold day called for pairing with some "The Dude" @vuarnetsunglasses  #mkiiwatch #mkiihawkinge #vuarnet #pioneercarry


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 13, 2019:








That Gen 3 Paradive  glow... #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #lumeshot #divewatch #erikasoriginals


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 14, 2019:








An old Seiko mod with some of our parts from the early days of MKII courtesy of @stainles_steel_time  #mkiiwatch #mkiimod #seikomod #divewatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 16, 2019:








Our homage to the A-11 spec watch from WWII, @mkiiwatch Cruxible can light up the night. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #erikasoriginals #prometheusdesignwerx #billykirk


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 17, 2019:








@brosan55 with one of the best wrist shots of the Cruxible we've seen since its launch. Glad it's getting the wrist time! |  by @brosan55 #mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #wristshot #wristporn #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 18, 2019:








The Gen 3 Paradive is our third homage to a dive watch developed for special operations units from the 60's through the 80's. We evolved on the original to integrate today's technology and update it so that you could wear it as the original was intended. It's #builtforthepursuit with 200m water resistance, and automatic hand winding hack set movement, stainless steel 41mm case, and either a 12hr bezel or 60 minute elapsed bezel. Wherever you're headed the Paradive can go. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #divewatch #watchporn


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 18, 2019:








@joshuaedric prepping for his trip to Iceland a few weeks back. Looks like he packed appropriately. #builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #divewatch #wristporn |  by @joshuaedric


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 21, 2019:








@crawn01 somehow resisting the  urge. I mean we think the Hawkinge is good looking too, but would we ignore a donut because of it ...tough to know. Tough to know. Power to you Clayton #builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatches #donut #wristporn #watchphotography |  by @crawn01


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 26, 2019:








At nine watches in total @stainles_steel_time might have the largest @mkiiwatch collection we've seen. Anyone have him beat? #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #divewatch #pilotwatch #watchcollection |  @stainles_steel_time


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 27, 2019:








Acrylic bezel being put to good use on the Gen 3 Paradive  #watchphotography #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #divewatch #wristporn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 29, 2019:








@battlefieldarchaeologist John Henry Phillips doing his thing in the "field" as an archaeologist. He spent much of last year in search of a sunken British landing craft from WWII off of Normandy. His work is inspiring and well worth following along with as he helps to preserve history around the world. We're honored that our Paradive was on his wrist on his dives over the last year. #battlefieldarchaeologist #builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #divewatch


----------



## longstride

Nice one!


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 30, 2019:








@jbmjbm0 meeting up with his friend Andy and both were wearing their Hawkinges! Love seeing @mkiiwatch meeting up in the wild  Anyone else convinced a friend to get a MKII? |  by @jbmjbm0⁣
---⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #womw #wruw #watchphotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 31, 2019:








The Cruxible is our evolution of the WWII American A-11 spec watch issued to service members. The war effort was a shining example of America's potential inherent in its cultural diversity. Bringing this watch to life and naming it the Cruxible was done in honor of that great ideal that our differences make us a stronger whole. We did a lot of research leading up to this project and we'll be sharing more about what we read and watched that resonated with us.
----

#lifelibertyandthepursuit #builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatches #fieldwatch #militarywatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 1, 2019:








The A-11 that inspired the Cruxible wasn't very water or dust proof in most iterations, but the Cruxible is good to go down to 100m. @mikepetrucci did a great job capturing the stealth printing on the dial of his Non Date Cruxible that denotes it's water resistance. |  by @mikepetrucci ⁣
----⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #watchporn


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 2, 2019:








@machlojki gets some of the most beautiful wrist shots of the Hawkinge we've seen. Stunning capture! |  by @machlojki ⁣
⁣
-----⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #womw #wruw #wristporn


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 3, 2019:








Just because you get older doesn't mean glow-in-the-dark gets any less fun...⁣
⁣
----⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #prometheusdesignwerx #everydaycarry #lumeshot


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 4, 2019:








With six @mkiiwatch in this photo @mplant1999 gets close to the eight watch collection from we posted earlier this week. Still impressive and humbling! |  by @mplant1999 ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #watchcollector #divewatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 6, 2019:








The Circle Y on the Non Date Hawkinge. Our nod to the tritium dials of years past. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #pilotwatch #watchphotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 7, 2019:








@rbesass knows how to pair up some gilt dials  Anyone else out there have both a Kingston and a Key West? |  by @rbesass ⁣
----⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #divewatch #gmtwatch #watchphotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 8, 2019:








Cold winter days don't hold back the Cruxible, our homage to the A-11 WWII watch, from getting out there for an icy hike. Are you headed anywhere interesting with your @mkiiwatch this weekend?⁣
----⁣⁣
⁣⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #fieldwatch #mountainstandard #wristporn


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 9, 2019:








@flippersdiary capturing the Non Date Hawkinge perfectly with a sunrise wrist shot |  by @flippersdiary ⁣
----⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #pilotwatch #hodinkee #wristie


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 10, 2019:








Analog afternoons with the Gen3 Paradive. ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #fieldnotes #thejamesbrand #revengeofanalog


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 11, 2019:








Our homage to the Mk11 spec pilots watch issued by the Ministry of Defense from the late 1940's to 1980's. We updated the proportions to 37.8mm and improved its resiliency with a sapphire crystal and water resistance to 100m. Our name means the second iteration and we approach every piece we make as an evolution on an inspiring tool watch of years past. Our hope is that you can wear them as the original was intended and make your own stories and Wabi with them. #builtforthepursuit⁣
----⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #pilotwatch #wristporn


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 13, 2019:








Below's an excerpt from today's @gearpatrol interview! Very excited to have had to opportunity to sit down with them talk watches, history, MKII and more. The link is in our profile if you'd like to give it a read! "There are loads of microbrand watchmakers in America nowadays, but few are like MKII. The brand's watches are strictly tool watches, often military-inspired, all designed and quality-control tested by Yao. MKII watches rank among the highest build quality and cleanest finishing of those of any American maker, and Yao's design choices have proven absolutely exquisite again and again."⁣ ( by @type_hunter )
-----⁣
⁣
#gearpatrol #mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #divewatch #militarywatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 14, 2019:








@mikepetrucci getting up real close on the matte dial of our A-11 homage, the Cruxible. |  by @mikepetrucci ⁣
----⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiicruxible #watchesofinstagram #wristporn #watchphotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 15, 2019:








@watchknifepen keeping things very color coordinated  around a Gen3 Fat Bar Paradive on @erikasoriginals ⁣
----⁣⁣
⁣⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #erikasoriginals #vargooutdoors #lamysafari


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 17,
2019:
















The Cruxible doing winter field watch duty earlier today. ⁣
----⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #fieldwatch #watchesofinstagram #watchphotography


----------



## R.Squire

MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram November 2, 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newest addition to the MKII Ready-to-Wear line,
> The Cruxible. Our homage to the A-11 watch, and its critical part played in WWII. Why we brought it to life is below and more information is in the link on our profile! - America that great crucible of humanity bonded by the ideal of equality and the promise of life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness for all. Through painful trials of war and cultural conflict the American experiment has alloyed a diversity of ideas and cultures into a whole greater than the sum of its parts. Unbeknownst to many Americans, the Second World War, more than any other conflict or challenge that the US has faced, showcased the inspiring potential inherent in our diversity. This has been the driving inspiration behind the 6 years of development we've poured into resurrecting the iconic American tool watch of World War II detailed in the A-11 specification. Largely unappreciated, we aspired to elevate this design so that it could fulfill its potential to symbolize that event, the shared sacrifice, and the universal bond inherent to the ideals of this nation. #mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #womw #wruw #watchesofinstagram #windupwatchfair


Amazing looking piece! I have my eyes on this one for sure.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 18, 2019:








@crawn01 still getting use out of the Hawkinge's predecessor and @mkiiwatch first watch, the Quad 10. Wear it well Clayton! |  by @crawn01 #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #pilotwatch #watchphotography #watchesofinstagram


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 19, 2019:








Greyscale #watchknifepen from @m_and with an appearance by the Non Date Hawkinge. Jealous of that @thinktwicecutonce Sebenza ⁣ such a classic. |  by @m_and 
----⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #watchknifepen #everydaycarry #sebenza


----------



## R.Squire

MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram February 17,
> 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cruxible doing winter field watch duty earlier today. ⁣
> ----⁣
> ⁣
> ⁣
> #mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #fieldwatch #watchesofinstagram #watchphotography


Wow! That looks unreal


----------



## R.Squire

MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram February 18, 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @crawn01 still getting use out of the Hawkinge's predecessor and @mkiiwatch first watch, the Quad 10. Wear it well Clayton! |  by @crawn01 #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #pilotwatch #watchphotography #watchesofinstagram


That looks amazing on that band


----------



## R.Squire

MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram February 14, 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mikepetrucci getting up real close on the matte dial of our A-11 homage, the Cruxible. |  by @mikepetrucci ⁣
> ----⁣
> ⁣
> #mkiiwatches #mkiicruxible #watchesofinstagram #wristporn #watchphotography


I love how the text is black. Very understated


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 22, 2019:








@be.the.outsider getting some roll time in at his Brazilian Jujitsu studio. One of the few scenarios where it's probably best to take the Paradive off! |  by @be.the.outsider ⁣
----⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #prometheusdesignwerx #watchphotography #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 23, 2019:








Cruxible date on a @havestonstraps canvas strap sure looks good in some winter morning  Couldn't not snap shots with that kind of light.⁣
----⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiicruxible #billykirk #thejamesbrand #watchphotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 24, 2019:








@battlefieldarchaeologist made up some expedition stickers last summer for his WWII shipwreck search designed by @lewisandrewbull . He's got a few left that he's selling on his site. And no, they don't come with a bonus Paradive |  by @battlefieldarchaeologist⁣⁣
⁣----⁣
⁣⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #battlefieldarchaeology #divewatch #shipwreck


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 25, 2019:








@carlheuch capturing a stunning "gilty pleasures" shot the other day of the Key West. |  by @carlheuch #mkiiwatch #mkiikeywest #gmtwatch #pilotwatch #watchphotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 26, 2019:








It's brutally cold here so @jcepe55 is making us real jealous pairing flip flops with his Stingray. |  by @jcepe55 ⁣⁣
----⁣⁣
⁣⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 28, 2019:








Classic reflections with the Cruxible and an antique 4x4. #mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #erikasoriginals #vintage4x4 #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 1, 2019:








@_jnbl with more stunning shots of his Paradive. That grey nato  |  by @_jnbl #mkiiwatch #womw #wruw #mkiiparadive #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 2, 2019:








@okifrog getting in on the Cruxible and @havestonstraps canvas strap combo. Glad we aren't the only ones! |  by @okifrog ⁣
----⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #womw #wruw #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 4, 2019:








Cruxible out in the waning icey winter conditions. This is our homage to the A-11 spec watch issued to US forces during WWII. In making the Cruxible we wanted it to be in honor of how the US best represents its ideals when a common goal unites all citizens regardless of background. #lifelibertyandthepursuit ⁣
----⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #watchphotography #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch March 5, 2019:








@jfingers adding some float plane hours to his already prodigious pilots resume with his Paradive along for the ride. |  by @jfingers #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 6, 2019:








Cockpit shots two days in a row this week. This one from @nadderpilot with his Non Date Hawkinge in its natural habitat.  |  by @nadderpilot ⁣
----⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiihawkinge #pilotwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 8, 2018:








Headed into the weekend with the Cruxible, @prometheusdesignwerx strap compass, and @cincystrapco stealth bond strap. #mkiiwatches #mkiicruxible #fieldwatch #prometheusdesignwerx #cincystrapworks


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 9, 2019:








Built for the Pursuit. Sometimes that mean a pen and paper to think up what's next or review what's passed. #mkiicruxible #mkiiwatches #therevengeofanalog #thejamesbrand #cincystrapworks


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 10, 2019:








Classic Paradive wrist shot to close out the weekend. |  courtesy of @justinmfrost ⁣⁣
-----⁣⁣
⁣⁣
#mkiiparadive #mkiiwatch #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 12, 2019:








Catching reflections in the Cruxible, our A-11 homage, in the waning winter light last week. ⁣
----⁣
⁣
#mkiicruxible #mkiiwatches #fieldwatch #havestonstraps #billykirk


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 14, 2019:








@redteamsblog does podcasting right -  and Paradive  #mkiiwatch #mkiiparadive #divewatch #womw #wruw |  by @redteamsblog


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 15, 2019:








Cruxible resting easy for the night. - Where does everyone else put their watch at night? Same place every time or wherever you happen to take it off? Interested to hear about or see other people's watch resting place.⁣
----⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #fieldwatch #mkiicruxible #watchesofinstagram


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 17, 2019:








Non Date Hawkinge with the well worn @billykirk_usa notebook - The Hawkinge is currently in stock on our site and ready to get on wrist if you've been waiting. ⁣
----⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #fieldwatch #pilotwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 18, 2019:








@michaelturek showing off his rather unique Gen 2 Day/Date all black Paradive with his Pentax film camera kit. |  by @michaelturek ⁣
-----⁣
⁣⁣
#mkiiparadive #mkiiwatch #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 19, 2019:








Cruxible related reading over the weekend, Once There Was A War by John Steinbeck. It's a compendium of his reporting from the war. Yet another WWII book we've sought out over the years. If you came to @windupwatchfair in the fall you probably saw more of the books we read in preparation of the Cruxible launch. In the coming months we'll be diving in more on those books that were most impactful to us. Looking forward to sharing more. ⁣
----⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiicruxible #wwiiwatch #fieldwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 21, 2019:








@uaireadoir_check made a Non Date Cruxible the first MKII in his watch collection. Glad to see it's treating him well on the Chevron strap from @crownandbuckle |  by @uaireadoir_check ⁣
-----⁣⁣
⁣⁣
#mkiicruxible #mkiiwatch #fieldwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 22, 2019:








A whole lot to like in @be.the.outsider 's carry shot. An @rotringofficial pencil, @mkiiwatch Gen 3 Paradive with @prometheusdesignwerx compass, and @prometheusdesignwerx SPD x @thinktwicecutonce Sebenza  | Photo by @prometheusdesignwerx 
----

#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #prometheusdesignwerx #sebenza #everydaycarry


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 24, 2019:








Up close with the matte dial and stealth printing on the Cruxible. ⁣
------⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #fieldwatch #macrophotography #watchmacro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 25, 2019:








@ikemadethis working his magic yet again on the Key West. So good! |  by @ikemadethis #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #gmtwatch #travelwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 26, 2019:








Quite the wrist shot from @willyforsyth hanging out in Chamonix with his Hawkinge.  |  by @willyforsyth ⁣
----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiihawkinge #mkiiwatches #womw #wruw #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 27, 2019:








Anyone else prefer a more analog driving experience to go with their mechanical watch? ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiicruxible #builtforthepursuit #edgevale #erikasoriginals


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 28, 2019:








The @wwiimuseum in New Orleans grew out of a D-Day museum and has turned into an astounding tribute to the war. If you get a chance to travel down, be sure to block off a day to tour the huge complex. It's more than worth your time and money to visit. For a war that truly engaged the entire world the museum does an incredible job educating on both the known and lesser known aspects of the US war effort. The highlighting of individual stories of people from any and all walks of life and backgrounds who made contributions big and small on the home front and the front lines was fascinating to see in person.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 30, 2019:








Hawkinge +  | It May be an homage to a pilots watch, but the Hawkinge is built to go wherever you do. 100m of water resistance, screw down crown, hand winding and hack set automatic NE15 movement, and drilled lugs all work to ensure that it's #builtforthepursuit ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #wristporn #fieldwatch #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 1, 2019:








@lix104 getting his Key West sky high in China, no  needed.  |  by @lix104 ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #gmtwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 3, 2019:








Tools of the trade from @michaelturek including his blacked out Gen 2 Paradive. Michael shoots all film for his photographic work so his kit is about as analog as they come and he uses his watch for timing long release shots at night. |  by @michaelturek ⁣
----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #divewatch #leica #kodakfilm


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 4, 2019:








@indigobuoy getting a great wrist shot of his Hawkinge paired up with a nice @sugarcanedenim shirt. Well done  |  by @indigobuoy ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #sugarcanedenim #pilotwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 5, 2019:








Ready for some Saturday morning reading tomorrow. Magazines like @gearpatrol @surfersjournal @ironandair @highsnobiety look great on the shelf and provide evergreen content that's easy to return to. ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #gearpatrol #surfersjournal #highsnobiety


----------



## MkIIForum

The saying goes "Time and the tide wait for no man." Anyone who like 's knows neither does good lighting  Hope you all had a great weekend. Here's a few of the Gen 3 Paradive from Friday. Check the News section on our website (url in profile) for the latest update on the next batch of these ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #maratac #divewatch #travelwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 8, 2019:
























The US Army Special Forces' five primary missions require it to be well versed in languages and culture so they can work with and train indigenous forces around the world. During Vietnam Special Forces units trained and worked with minority groups in around the country to battle the Vietcong and NVA. Indigenous to the Central Highlands region, the Montagnards (or Degar) worked extensively with US forces. The bracelet worn here with our Gen 3 Paradive from @americantrench x @houseofstclair is inspired by traditional Montagnard patterns and made by Degar's who made it to the US after the war often with help from the very Special Forces operators they'd worked with. To us it's a fitting complement to the Paradive, our homage to the watch developed for Special Forces during the war. Sadly, Montagnards who weren't evacuated after the war suffered heavy persecution for having worked with the US. ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #americantrench #houseofstclair #pistollake #vietnamwar


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 9, 2019:








Excellent springtime wrist shot of the Cruxible on an @erikasoriginals |  courtesy of @uaireadoir_check ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiicruxible #erikasoriginals #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 10, 2019:








We posted this to Instastories yesterday, but it deserves repeating. @_jnbl makes these shots look easy nailing them time after time! So good  |  by @_jnbl ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #karaskustoms #thejamesbrand #edc


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 11, 2019:








@lix104 with a great shot of his Key West all the way from China. So fun seeing @mkiiwatch all over the  ! |  by @lix104 ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #mkiikeywest #womw #wruw #gmtwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 13, 2019:








With temps swinging upwards strong today, it looks like @th3measure has the right idea. Spring is here...maybe  |  by @th3measure ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiicruxible #womw #wruw #builtforthepursuit


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 15, 2019:








@mikepetrucci likes his asymmetrical divers Great pair with a vintage Adanac and his @mkiiwatch Gen 3 Paradive. |  by @mikepetrucci ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 16, 2019:








Project 300 in the wild. | Thanks to a customer in  for the shot!⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatchs #divewatch #watchphotography #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 17, 2019:








Our homage to the A-11 WWII spec American watch, the Cruxible. Visiting the @wwiimuseum in New Orleans a few weeks ago has stuck with us. We're rewatching and rereading much of what informed and helped drive our creative process. It's only made us even more passionate about the idea that we do our best work as a country when those of all backgrounds work together. The merging of unique perspectives, origins, and skills is an incredible asset for the US to be recognized and celebrated. #lifelibertyandthepursuit #builtforthepursuit


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 19, 2019:








@darthursusx is ready for an adventurous weekend. Gen 3 Paradive with a dive bezel and a Ti watch band compass from @prometheusdesignwerx . The color on the Ti matches well with the bead blasted case of the Paradive. |  by @darthursusx ⁣⁣
-----⁣⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatches #prometheusdesignwerx #divewatch #watchphotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 20, 2019:
















This is so cool to see! @horstmanjordan with his A-11 Elgin WWII watch and our homage to it, the Cruxible. Thanks to @horstmanjordan for sharing the photos! ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiicruxible #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #wwiiwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 22, 2019:








@joshuaedric getting moody with his EDC | @mkiiwatch Gen 3 Paradive on @crownandbuckle NATO | @bangolufsen headphones | @topodesigns pouch | @thejamesbrand Elko Knife and Benton pen  |  by @joshuaedric ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #divewatch #topodesigns #thejamesbrand #edc


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 24, 2019:








@ikemadethis dropping a macro lime shot of the Key West Black Gilt dial. Unreal. |  by @ikemadethis ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #mkiikeywest #gmtwatch #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 25, 2019:








The Non Date Cruxible on suede. We've still got our homage to the WWII A-11 in stock if you've been waiting to add one to your wrist. ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiicruxible #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 27, 2019:








Post surf  watching  to warm up. Gen 3 Paradive on the wrist. |  by @jongaffney ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #divewatch #mkiiparadive #prometheusdesignwerx #yuccafins


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 28, 2019:








The Hawkinge to close out the weekend. It's our homage to the Mk11 Ministry of Defense pilot's watch, but with 100m of water resistance it's more than ready for time on the water as well. ⁣⁣
------⁣⁣
⁣⁣
⁣⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiihawkinge #pilotswatch #pilotwatch #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 29, 2019:








A quick bench shot of a 3-6-9 Project 300 coming together recently. A lot of pieces have been built on this bench. ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 3, 2019:








@gothamwerx knows how to pull together a good #edc | @mkiiwatch Gen 3 Paradive | @valientegoods Pop knife | @surefire_llc light | @brianfellhoelter Ti Bolt |  by @gothamwerx ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #divewatch #everydaycarry #surefire #watchknifepen


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 4, 2019:








@stringoes getting distracted from knocking out some school work by his Project 300...hard to blame him. |  by @stringoes 
-----
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 5, 2019:








@_jnbl has excellent taste in things Analog. We've been shooting some film of late and his Nikon F3 is definitely jealousy inducing. With a OD jungle jacket and Gen 3 Paradive on leather NATO he's on |  by @_jnbl ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #nikonf3 #mkiiparadive #mensstyle


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 7, 2019:








@blackopsiv letting the Project 300 lume speak for itself . Every MKII is #builtforthepursuit |  by @blackopsiv ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiproject300 #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 9, 2019:








Cruxible paired up with denim on denim (@raleighdenimworkshop & @ralphlauren ). Cuts aren't the same, but not too different from some of the Naval work uniforms during WWII. ⁣the A-11 spec watch that inspired the Cruxible was issued extensively to all branches of the US service during the war.
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkwatches #mkiicruxible #fieldwatch #corterleather #thejamesbrand


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 10, 2018:








@battlefieldarchaeologist does right by his MKII's, using them as intended and getting after it. Here he is on his first dive in a while with his Gen 3 Paradive along for the dunk.  |  courtesy of @battlefieldarchaeologist 
------
#mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 12, 2019:








@joshuaedric impressive kit for some recent travel. We were actually interviewed for that issue (9) of @gearpatrol If you haven't already it's worth picking up! |  by @joshuaedric ⁣⁣
------⁣⁣
⁣⁣
⁣⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #raen #gearpatrol ⁣⁣
#divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 13, 2019:








We recently wrote about Wabi Sabi and what it means to us, MKII, and the influence on our design philosophy. A few of the things in this shot exhibit the signs of a useful life that we love about wabi sabi. If you haven't already, head to our website (link in the profile) to read the full post and some more wabi shots! ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #wabisabi #fieldwatch #raleighdenim


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 14, 2019:








Quick bench shot of what a Gen 3 Paradive looks like pre bezel insert. 
------⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiibench #builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #divewatch #watchmaking


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 16, 2019:








The Key West isn't just for tracking your own  setting, @erikclabaugh is like us, using his Key West's GMT function to keep track of his wife's time zone while she's on the road. Good for not waking someone up with an ill timed call  |  by @erikclabaugh ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #gmt #travelwatch #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 17, 2019:








Gen 3 Paradive ordering is open again. For those of you who've been waiting head on over to the site to reserve one for your wrist!⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 20, 2019:








Yesterday we had a blast hanging out and talking watches and life with a few dozen other enthusiasts. Partnering up with @noduswatches @brewwatches and @astorandbanks we got to gather at a pub and the afternoon flew by staring at a whole lot of cool pieces and enjoying a couple pints. Be sure to check @wornandwound @jbmjbm0 and @horology.watch for some shots of the get together. Hopefully we'll get to do this again soon. Thanks to all who came by! |  by @wes_kwok (thanks Wes!)⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #noduswatches #brewwatches #astorandbanks


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 21, 2019:








@thejames80 absolutely on  with this shot of the Gen 3 Paradive with Acrylic bezel! |  by @thejames80 ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #divewatch #builtforthepursuit #lumeshot


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 23, 2019:








@mikepetrucci getting the next generation started young with rather adorable results. |  by @mikepetrucci⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #fieldwatch #havestonstraps #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 24, 2019:








@_jnbl always is on point with his watch/style combos  |  by @_jnbl ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #fieldwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 29, 2019:








Different time zone means different foods and local spins. New Orleans style beignets in the PDX isn't what you'd expect necessarily. Every place has a food or a place(s) they're proud to recommend, it's almost always worth trying. #builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #erikasoriginals #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 30, 2019:








@machlojki with an absolute stunner of a wrist shot of his Date Hawkinge.  Looks great on the grey NATO as well. |  by @machlojki 
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 1, 2019:








Weekend morning ☕ with the Gen 3 Paradive. ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #coffee #divewatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 2, 2019:








Two different eras for this watch and IR flag, but the values that bind us together are every bit as important. While our Cruxible is an homage to the WWII A-11 spec watch, it's equally an homage to the idea that we're at our best when we bind together to use our differences to collectively excel. Life, liberty, and the pursuit. It was true over seventy years ago, and it holds true today. If you head over to our blog you can read more about the inspiration for the Cruxible. ⁣
----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #militarywatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 3, 2019:








@ryvini opting for two looks on his Coke Bezel gilt dial Key West over the last couple days. Which do you like better, bracelet or @adptstraps NATO? |  by @ryvini ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #builtforthepursuit #gmtwatch #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 5, 2019:








We polled which one you'd take for the weekend last Friday, Key West was the narrow winner over Project 300. But just barely. Tough to go wrong though. 
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #divewatch #gmtwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 6, 2019:
































Morton Kimmel was in the 8th Air Force's 94th Bombardment Group during WWII. At 20 years old, Morton joined the war effort, leaving his native Philadelphia to join the Army Air Corps. Trained as a bombardier, Morton survived 36 missions over Axis territory from 1942-1945. In 2016, over 70 years after the war, France presented Morton with their highest honor for his wartime service, the Chevalier of the Legion of Honor. At 96 years old, Morton is one of very few remaining veterans of the 8th Air Force. He also happens to be the grandfather of one of our good friends. Today on the 75th Anniversary of the D-Day invasion of mainland Europe, Morton is part of a documentary on the Eighth Air Force, called The Cold Blue, on HBO. We were fortunate and honored to present Morton with a Cruxible in appreciation of his contributions during the war. Thanks to Morton and all his fellow veterans who contributed to an Allied victory. We're forever in their debt.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 7, 2019:








Issue 9 of @gearpatrol came out last month and as usual it's a beautiful execution of analog editorial. We were honored to have been asked to be in the issue. Pick up a copy to see the Cruxible and a whole lot of other fantastic gear. Thanks to @wrightswriting for their words and support! ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
#gearpatrol #mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatch #fieldwatch


----------



## Randy9999

Here's a link to the GearPatrol interview with Bill Yao:
https://gearpatrol.com/2019/04/04/bill-yao-mk-ii-interview/


----------



## chrisjones3

Great interview and story. Although I always consider the Quad 10 as the watch that put MKII on the map 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 9, 2019:








Project 300 for these long days of early summer. Hailing from the Northeast you fully use the hours of sunlight while they're here...sometimes that just means for well lit wrist shots. #builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatches #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 10, 2019:








@themetalandthetwisted left his bezel askew from timing a morning run. Glad to see the 60-min elapsed bezel of the Gen 3 Paradive being put to good use. We build them to be used, not just looked at  |  by @themetalandthetwisted ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #divewatch #mkiiparadive #builtforthepursuit #watchmacro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 12, 2019:








Our watches are made to be used. Used in the spirit of the original pieces that inspire MKII to push to evolve a next iteration. This shot from @be.the.outsider doesn't make our Gen 3 Paradive the hero, it's not a beautiful macro shot, or a perfectly lit wrist shot, it's a gear shot. The Paradive as part of a weekend climbing excursion, part of a daily packing list. We love seeing these kinds of shots every bit as much as a stunning close up. They show the spirit of "Built for the Pursuit" in practice and that's pretty awesome. Hope it earned a few scuffs on the route  |  by @be.the.outsider ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #prometheusdesignwerx #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 13, 2019:
















@th3measure taking our advice and checking out the new documentary The Cold Blue on HBO about the 8th Air Force during WWII. Cruxible being the obvious pick during viewing. |  by @th3measure ⁣⁣
------⁣⁣
⁣⁣
⁣⁣
⁣⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #thecoldblue #hbo #builtforthepursuit


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 16, 2019:








The electric greens of late spring contrasting the Gen 3 Paradive quite well on a Father's Day walk.⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#builtforthepursuit #womw #mkiiwatches #divewatch #wruw


----------



## longstride

Awesome Lume shot!


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 17, 2019:
























@battlefieldarchaeologist with his Cruxible and an original Waltham Built A-11 spec watch that was flown on missions out of Rougham Airfield (RAF Bury St. Edwards) with the 94th Bomb Group, the same Bomb group that Milton Kimmel was in. Incredible to see! If you haven't watched The Cold Blue on HBO yet, make some time this week! |  by @battlefieldarchaeologist ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #fieldwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 25, 2019:








Built as our homage to a certain GMT watch built for Pan Am pilots, the Key West is an ideal travel watch. GMT functionality, 200m water resistance, an aluminum bezel ready for your Wabi, and a glossy gilt dial. #mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #gmtwatch #pilotwatch #travelwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 26, 2019:








"Past midnight. Paradive looks good at all hours." - @andychen1734 |  by @andychen1734 ⁣
----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 27, 2019:








@prometheusdesignwerx taking their 60 min bezel Paradive for some pack rafting this coming weekend. Our motto is Built for the Pursuit, it's always fun to see the variety of ways our customers live it. |  by @prometheusdesignwerx ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #prometheusdesignwerx #divewatch #adventure #builtforthepursuit


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 30, 2019:








@uaireadoir_check was "Diving right into Sunday today." with his Gen 3 Paradive on one of our favorite straps, the @erikasoriginals MN strap. An excellent weekend combo for sure. |  by @uaireadoir_check 
-----
#mkiiwatches #divewatch #womw #wruw #divewatches


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 1, 2019:








@th3measure using his skills on his Project 300 to great effect  |  by @th3measure ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiproject300 #divewatch #watchmacro #builtforthepursuit


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 2, 2019:








Nikon F3 and the Cruxible. Two things made to last and go with you anywhere. #builtforthepursuit |  by @_jnbl


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 3, 2019:








Key West ⁣
----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #raleighdenim #newbalance #gmtwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 4, 2019:








Life, liberty, and the pursuit. Hope you all have a great 4th


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 5, 2019:








A Gen 3 Paradive exploring its natural habitat  on the holiday weekend. ⁣Built for the Pursuit 
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #yuccafins #prometheusdesignwerx #birdwellbeachbritches #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 6, 2019:








More inspiration from The Cold Blue comes from this shot of the Cruxible with a B-25 WWII bomber at @wwiimuseum in New Orleans. While it's not the B-17 flown by the 8th Airforce over Germany, the museum does have one on display as well.⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #wwiimuseum #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 7, 2019:








With its 12 hr bezel, ne15 automatic movement, and 200m water resistance, the Paradive is a versatile travel watch. Unsurprisingly then that a friend of MKII started a @paradive_travels account documenting his and other Paradives with license plates around the US and worldwide. Send him along shots of yours if you're on the go! |  by @paradive_travels 
#mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #divewatch #travelwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 8, 2019:
















@ikemadethis rolling with one of our favorite summer watch/strap combos with the date Cruxible on an @erikasoriginals MN strap.  |  by @ikemadethis ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #erikasoriginals #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 9, 2019:








@th3measure takes some seriously awesome shots of his impressive @mkiiwatch collection. Really liking this one of his Gen 3 Paradive and our favorite keychain knife, the Elko from @thejamesbrand . |  by @th3measure 
------
#thejamesbrand #mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #mkiiparadive #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 11, 2019:








@simonbourque1 and @charlesalexandrebcroteau getting their respective @mkiiwatch together |  by @simonbourque1 
-----
#mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #mkiihawkinge #divewatch #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 13, 2019:








We don't see a lot of these old Capstone LRRP's show up on Instagram. @bwongvivant 's is looking great! |  by @bwongvivant 
-----
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #gmtwatch #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 14, 2019:








@battlefieldarchaeologist doing some summer travel to Canada with his Cruxible in tow. Where have you taken your MKII this summer? |  by @battlefieldarchaeologist
-----
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #wwiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 17, 2019:








Give @ikemadethis a warm welcome to the Paradive club. We're honored to have you |  by @ikemadethis 
-----
#mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #lumeshot


----------



## Kvadrat

Hi! New follower coming to you!


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 20, 2019:








@wunnpablo 's kit for the weekend. - @ricoh_gr_official GR, @kinfolk issue, and our @mkiiwatch Hawkinge |  by @wunnpablo 
------
#mkiiwatches #kinfolk #ricohgr #fieldwatch #builtforthepursuit


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 21, 2019:








Paradive and a pint with former Philly friends @wearebrainstorm . Cool to see what they've gone on to do since seeing them @3potato4 more than a few years ago now.  
-----
#mkiiwatches #divewatch #contaxt2 #trix400 #kodaktrix400


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 22, 2019:








Can't argue with @paulwwalters "favorites for an afternoon hike." - @mysteryranch pack | @mkiiwatch Blackwater | @prometheusdesignwerx strap compass |  by @paulwwalters 
------
#mkiiwatches #prometheusdesignwerx #mysteryranch #hiking #builtforthepursuit


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 23, 2019:








Loving this subtle shot of @thousandyardstyle 's Key West along for one of his epic trips. This is why we say every @mkiiwatch is Built for the Pursuit. Wherever you're headed we want them to go with you. |  by @thousandyardstyle 
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #gmtwatch #travelwatch #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 27, 2019:








@gothamwerx knows how to pull together a good EDC alongside his Gen 3 Paradive. |  @gothamwerx ⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #emersonknives #prometheusdesignwerx #surefire


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatches 7/28/19:








@grifnk prefers his gear in green whenever possible. Our Hawkinge coupled with a classic @erikasoriginals MN strap and an OD @spyderco_inc make the grade.  |  by @grifnk
------
#mkiiwatches #erikasoriginals #spyderco #everydaycarry #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 29, 2019:








Just hanging out on the bottom...it's been really hot here. 
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #erikasoriginals #yuccafins #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 30, 2019:








@adamdeckeraz with his @mkiiwatch Vantage and @glaciernps as a background.  |  by @adamdeckeraz ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #fieldwatch


----------



## allanzzz

May I know if the hawkinge w date will be out in the future? Have been waiting for awhile.

Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 2, 2019:








Not much like a crisp Kolsch  on a hot summer evening. Hope everyone has a great weekend.  
-----
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #gmt #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 3, 2019:








@brosan55 knows how to properly pair up his Non-Date Cruxible with a canvas strap from @bandrbands . Great combo and a sharp shot! |  by @brosan55 
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 4, 2019:








@brokehorologist rotating in his Date Hawkinge for some wrist time. Love the classic Phoenix NATO as well. An apt pairing for a watch we built as an homage the Mk11 watch issued by the Ministry of Defense. |  by @brokehorologist 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 7, 2019:








The Quad 10 was the first true @mkiiwatch and the predecessor to our current ready-to-wear Hawkinge watch. Great to see @doug_tucker getting his some wrist time on a colorful Zulu diver NATO. Great summer set up  |  by @doug_tucker 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 8, 2019:








@prometheusdesignwerx just launched a watch strap thermometer with the same case as their compass. Pretty cool accessory to add to a NATO. Most importantly, as you can see it's a great match to our bead blasted Paradive  |  by @prometheusdesignwerx 
-------
#prometheusdesignwerx #mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #betheoutsider #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 9, 2019:








An awesome wrist shot of the Gen 3 Paradive from @thecapabilitiesgroup to carry us into the weekend. Hope everyone is making the best of the warm days! |  by @thecapabilitiesgroup 
-----
#builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #womw #thecapabilitiesgroup


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 11, 2019:








@ikemadethis has next level lume skills  Love the blue glow of the BGW9 lume on the Hawkinge setting off that Navy NATO from @cincystrapco |  by @ikemadethis 
-----
#builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatches #cincystrapco #lumeshot #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 12, 2009:








Can't pass up good lighting on the days carry : @mkiiwatch Project 300 | @wayfindercarry Borderless Passport Case | @sennheiser headphones | @vuarnetofficial "The Dude" sunglasses 
------
#builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatches #wayfindercarry #vuarnet #sennheiser


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 13, 2019:








The Non Date Cruxible on an @erikasoriginals MN Strap overlooking Taiwan  
-----
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #womw #wruw #builtforthepursuit


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 16, 2019:








@wtaps222 showing off his @mkiiwatch Nassau  |  by @wtaps222 
------
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 17, 2019:








Up close with Project 300  
-----
#mkiiwatches #mkiiproject300 #builtforthepursuit #wruw #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 18, 2019:








@brokehorologist trying out a Marathon TSAR bracelet on the Hawkinge. Looks pretty solid |  by @brokehorologist 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 19, 2019:








@paradive_travels getting some r&r beachside at an undisclosed locale. Gen 3 Paradive along for the trip. |  by @paradive_travels 
-----
#mkiiwatches #thecapabilitiesgroup #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 22, 2019:








The Cruxible looking out over Omaha beach in Normandy. We went there as part of six years of research leading up to the launch of this A-11 homage. Hit the link in our profile for a primer on our research and the books that helped inform the perspective we gained on "Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit"
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #wwiiwatch #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 23,
2019:








@mikepetrucci knows how to pick his kit. @observercollection STA hat, @mkiiwatch Cruxible and Gen 3 Paradive, with an @havestonstraps and an @erikasoriginals strap respectively. Seems like he's set for anything. |  by @mikepetrucci 
------
#mkiiwatches #observercollection #thousandyardstyle #havestonstraps #erikasoriginals


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 25, 2019:








Sunday Hawaiian vibes courtesy of @_jnbl 
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 28, 2019:








Stunner of a portrait of the Non Date Hawkinge by @time.illustrated Well done! 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #pilotwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 30, 2019:








Cruxible for the long weekend. Hope everyone has a fun "end" to summer! 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #thetropicstrap #corterleather #thejamesbrand


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 31, 2019:








@battlefieldarchaeologist continuing to explore Canada  with his Cruxible in tow!⁣
-----⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 1, 2019:








End table collection with a Project 300, @vuarnetofficial "The Dude", @sennheiser Momentum, and @wayfindercarry Flux & Borderless
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #itsavuarnetdayb #wayfindercarry #sennheiser


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 3, 2019:








Getting colorful with the Cruxible over the weekend on a Lizard Camo strap from @killhubris and @crownandbuckle . We don't sell the strap, but Cruxible's are in stock 
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #crownandbuckle #prometheusdesignwerx #pelicancases


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 5, 2019: 








@th3measure takes some of our favorite watch photos. This one with our Key West and @prometheusdesignwerx Ti Button Compass is another great shot |  by @th3measure 
-------
#mkiiwatches #mkiikeywest #prometheusdesignwerx #builtforthepursuit #gmtwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 7, 2019:








@paradive_travels pairing his Gen3 with the Enigma Machine from WWII. Serious military history in this shot. |  by @paradive_travels 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 8, 2019:








Key West in its natural habitat, a different time zone.   
-----
#builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatches #schondsgn #gmtwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 10, 2019:








The Gen 3 Paradive 60 min dive bezel amongst a grail worthy EDC set up from @prometheusdesignwerx . Keep your eyes peeled Wednesday, @prometheusdesignwerx will be launching their elusive Mini A-100 collab with @emersonknivesinc . They go well with Paradives of any generation 
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #edc #everydaycarry


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 12, 2019:








@jjhughes1969 showing off his rare limited edition Kingston on the right wrist. A classic in our Benchcrafted line. Who else out there has one?
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 13, 2019:








@watchisus with an excellent Friday the 13th set up with some woodland camo and the 60 min dive bezel Paradive. In the back you can see one of our "Built for the Pursuit" stickers. If you visit us at @windupwatchfair in NYC next month we'll have some to hand out|  by @watchisus 
------
#mkiiwatches #divewatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatches Instagram September 14, 2019:
















MKII got its start making parts to modify Seikos to your taste. @seikosaur posted these shots of his SKX007 modded with our parts from way back. The result is pretty cool in our opinion. |  by @seikosaur 
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #seikomod #divewatch #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 15, 2019:








@_jnbl uses his Paradive well on dry land or in the water  The Gen 3 Paradive has 200m of water resistance so it's more than ready to head deep! |  by @_jnbl 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 17, 2019:
































The new Hawkinge AGL glows bright at night with blue hands and 12/3/6/9 and a green sweep for easy timing. Some more close ups in the daylight here as well! 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #pilotwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 20, 2019:








@mikepetrucci taking a Hawkinge AGL into the skies. More to come on his exploits soon |  by @mikepetrucci 
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #pilotwatch #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 21, 2019:








@ysavinsky bidding good bye to summer in Brooklyn |  by @ysavinsky 
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #pilotwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 23, 2019:








Seeing Omaha beach in person was part of years of research leading up to the launch of the Cruxible watch. Seeing that beach and the battlefields nearby was an experience difficult to comprehend and incredibly powerful. Bunkers over 75 years old still hulk above the coastline providing harrowing context to the task the allies resolutely undertook.
-------
#mkiiwatches #lifelibertyandthepursuit #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 24, 2019:








A Non-Date Project 300 with an @thejamesbrand Chapter and Stilwell from @watchknifepen | What's your daily carry?
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #watchknifepen #thejamesbrand #everydaycarry


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 26, 2019:








The details. Yellow tipped sweep of the new Hawkinge AGL. The AGL is our inline version of a Hawkinge collab we did with @newline.halo and @thousandyardstyle . Get them while we've got them  |  from @mikepetrucci 
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #pilotwatch #fieldwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 27, 2019:








Paradive Gen 3 on the @prometheusdesignwerx Ti NATO for some  headed into the weekend. Should do well for any adventurous pursuits on the docket! 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 28, 2019:








@time.illustrated working some macro magic on the Hawkinge. |  by @time.illustrated 
----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #pilotwatch #mkiihawkinge #watchmacro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 30, 2019:








@ysavinsky showing off Seiko Monster modded with some of our early parts. Modding Seiko's are core to our origin story. So great seeing them out there still getting used!
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #seiko #seikodiver #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 1, 2019:








Not not jealous of @otryguy getting some saddle time on his @ducati Multi Strada during the waning warm days. @mkiiwatch Cruxible tucked away under some Lee Parks riding gloves  |  by @otryguy 
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #ducati #womw #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 2, 2019:








@erraticcompendium doing his best @lostinhabitant palm shot impression. Pretty spot on in our opinion. Gen 3 Non Date Paradive doesn't hurt the case. |  by @erraticcompendium 
-----
#mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## TheDude

MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram October 2, 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @erraticcompendium doing his best @lostinhabitant palm shot impression. Pretty spot on in our opinion. Gen 3 Non Date Paradive doesn't hurt the case. |  by @erraticcompendium
> -----
> #mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #divewatch #womw #wruw


Sadly you may get scolded for posting the knife.

I was for posting a pic of my buddy's original Benrus he was issued and wore in Seal Team 2 during Vietnam alongside his Ka-Bar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 5, 2019:








Standing out from the crowd. 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #pelicancase #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 6, 2019:








The AGL Hawkinge, our mainline spin on the collab we did with @newline.halo and @thousandyardstyle . This piece has all the functionality of the Hawkinge (100m WR, screw down crown, ne15 automatic handwinding movement) with a dial and hands dedicated to mission timing minute by minute. These are in stock now and only available in non-date. 
------
#mkiiwatches #thousandyardstyle #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #pilotwatch


----------



## Paul Ramon

MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram October 6, 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AGL Hawkinge, our mainline spin on the collab we did with @newline.halo and @thousandyardstyle . This piece has all the functionality of the Hawkinge (100m WR, screw down crown, ne15 automatic handwinding movement) with a dial and hands dedicated to mission timing minute by minute. These are in stock now and only available in non-date.
> ------
> #mkiiwatches #thousandyardstyle #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #pilotwatch


Ordered and on its way, can't wait!


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 8, 2019:








Non Date Cruxible on an OD Green Tropic Strap during warmer days at the end of the summer. With 100m of water resistance it went anywhere we did this summer without complaint
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #tropicstrap #corterleather #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 11, 2019:









Hawkinge AGL heading into the weekend. What's on your wrist for the weekend?
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #mkiihawkinge #thousandyardstyle #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 13, 2019:









@drunkengmtmaster pairing his Hawkinge with a proper Phoenix NATO, which is what the Mk11 that inspired the Hawkinge would likely have been issued on. Great weekend combo! |  by @drunkengmtmaster 
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 14, 2019:









A seasonably appropriate wrist shot from @the_fancy_watch_fox of his Gen 3 Paradive on a great looking OD canvas strap. We still have some of these Non Dates in stock if you've been waiting...|  by @the_fancy_watch_fox 
-----
#mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #womw #wruw #builtforthepursuit


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 19, 2019:

























As part of the launch of Cruxible-Hellion we teamed up again with @papanuisays to develop a Hellion Edition Watch Cap. Only 20 were made for release. 10 were available to initial orders from our Newsletter and 10 will be up for grabs at next week's @windup . Read on about the background of this cap. #mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #papanui
-------

During WW2 the Scouts & Raiders and UDT launched missions from submarines to conduct raids or recon landing sites such as Peliliu in the dead of night. For these units the techniques, equipment, and methods were groundbreaking and frequently improvised. Teaming up with the Papa Nui Cap Co. we created a watch cap in the spirit of these pioneers that would have served them well. Starting with the Papa Nui Dreadnought cap, a faithful recreation of a 1910 U.S. Navy pattern, featuring a crown and rib long enough for a double roll. Applying the leeway traditionally afforded elite units the cap is knit in non-regulation jungle green and topped with a black pom pom. Jungle green color would have served to camouflage operators better in the Pacific theatre and distinguish them from their fellow sailors and submariners onboard ship. The pom pom has historically been used on sailors' and submariners' caps to provide warning of low bulkheads as well as extra protection in tight quarters.

A Mk II Hellions 4-3 and vintage American Red Cross tinny donor badge are a tribute to in-theatre morale patches and the Knit for Victory program run by the ARC during the war.

Victory starts here! Remember Purl Harder!

About Papa Nui Cap Co.:
Papa Nui is not your standard 782 gear, it's a product selection that reflects my love of utility, military and surfing. It's a brand that draws inspiration from vintage and a fascination with the reso


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 20, 2019:









"Three key tenets of a good Military Watch or any Tool Watch in general is Visibility, Legibility & Readability. I present exhibit A, B &C! MKII Cruxible on NATO." @uaireadoir_check with some humbling commentary on the Cruxible  |  by @uaireadoir_check 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #toolwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 22, 2019:









If you're coming to @windupwatchfair this weekend at Chelsea market, swing by our booth to check out the new Cruxible-Hellion. We'll be offering a special package at the show with the Hellion, one of our rubber Swiss five straps, a @havestonstraps canvas strap, a @crownandbuckle premium NATO, and the @wornandwound strap tool. The first ten to pick one up also get the collaborative watch cap we did with @papanuisays Hope to see a lot of you there!
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #crownandbuckle #wornandwound #havestonstraps #papanui


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 23, 2019:









Pretty much packed up for @windupwatchfair at Chelsea Market. Hope to see a lot of you there Friday-Sunday  
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #windupnyc #wornandwound #havestonstraps


----------



## PeladonWatch

The AGL dial makes this simple field watch a whole new look.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 301, 2019:








@ikemadethis doing his best @kenkyotoh with his Gen 3 Paradive. Pretty solid wrist we'd say. |  by @ikemadethis 
-------
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #wristshot


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 31, 2019:









@mikepetrucci 's Hawkinge-AGL on study duty to get "Above Ground Level" 
The AGL and its unique yellow tipped lollipop sweep hand caught a lot of eyes at @windupwatchfair this past weekend.
------
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #pilotwatch #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 2, 2019:








We posted @ikemadethis 's homage to @kenkyotoh 's style of wrist shot a couple of days ago. Only seemed fitting to post the inspiring shot. Here's his Hawkinge on a rough out leather strap
------
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 3, 2019:









@paradive_travels is continuing their travels it would appear. A well worn hat and a 12hr bezel Paradive are two travel essentials for sure |  by @paradive_travels 
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #travelwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 4, 2019:









Inspired by WWII UDT's and Marine Scouts and Raiders, the Cruxible-Hellion was built as a nod to the A-11 variants they'd have worn in field. With 100 meters of water resistance, an automatic hand winding and hack set Ne15 movement, and BGW9 Super Luminova it can be used most any place you might find yourself.
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 6, 2019:









@ikemadethis with another stunner of the Project 300 flexing its blue lume.  
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #divewatch #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 8, 2019:









The sweep hand on the AGL got a lot of looks at WindUp the other week. @erikasoriginals had a new strap we're throwing it on tomorrow that should look 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #pilotwatch #thousandyardstyle #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 10, 2019:









Didn't synchronize the time obviously , but you get the idea. The original @erikasoriginals in 18mm on the Hawkinge and the new grey/yellow 18mm on the AGL. Love the way it pulls out the yellow sweep just a bit. 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #erikasoriginals #pilotwatch #fieldwatch


----------



## Paul Ramon

MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram November 10, 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't synchronize the time obviously , but you get the idea. The original @erikasoriginals in 18mm on the Hawkinge and the new grey/yellow 18mm on the AGL. Love the way it pulls out the yellow sweep just a bit.
> ------
> #mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #erikasoriginals #pilotwatch #fieldwatch


Been waiting awhile for 18s, someone has some sway with Erika ;-)


----------



## CaptTed

I don’t post watches on IG, but follow a lot who do and I appreciate MKii Paradive posts and pics. Great watch.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 12, 2019:









@vansiclen74 knows his Hellion isn't going to be held back by a  day. 100m water resistance and inspired by WWII UDT's and Marine Scouts and Raiders means it's ready for aquatic pursuits.  |  by @vansiclen74 
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 14, 2019:








@papanuisays knows how to do R&R right out on the atoll. Lots of salty days with his Gen 3 Paradive and a @prometheusdesignwerx Ti NATO.
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #divewatch #womw


----------



## longstride

Hawkinge - on a Barton canvas strap.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 16, 2019:








The second iteration of our Cruxible is the Hellion model. Inspired by UDT's who often launched from submarines, we worked with @papanuisays to create a watch cap fitting of these units. Only 20 were made available and they went quick!
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #papanui #havestonstraps #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatches Instagram November 17, 2019:







Blue lume for all but the sweep second hand on the Hawkinge AGL. The yellow lollipop sweep glows green at night for easier visual identification. We try to sweat the details
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #thejamesbrand #erikasoriginals #lumeshot 
---
 by @jongaffney


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 19, 2019:









@bfgreen taking his Gen 3 Paradive down to Tulum, Mexico on some jealousy inducing R&R. Give @paradive_travels a follow to see all the places Paradive's are ending up! |  by @bfgreen 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 20, 2019:









@mikepetrucci hard at work to take his Cruxible into the blue.  
 by @mikepetrucci 
------
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #randolphengineering #fieldwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 24, 2019:








@ikemadethis showing off the collection just a bit this weekend.  |  by @ikemadethis 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #erikasoriginals #divewatch #gmt


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 25, 2019:








Thinking back to weekend pursuits with the Key West. Not all pursuits are high speed and low drag.
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #gmt #pilotwatch #cribbage


----------



## longstride

Working at Warner Bros yesterday...









The perfect companion's - PD3 on an N80 canvas strap and Native sunglasses.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 25, 2019:









Wintery mix wrist shot from @semper_jeep rolling with the Graywater on a snowy Michigan day. Hopefully everyone is making it to where they want to for the holidays with the Midwest and mountain  storms. |  by @semper_jeep 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #gmt #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 29, 2019:








Black Friday style - Gen 3 Paradive on the black ops @erikasoriginals


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatches Instagram November 30, 2019:









@stainless_steel_time absolutely bringing it with his 10 MKII collection!! Only a couple other out there we know of who could compete with this collection.  |  by @stainless_steel_time 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #pilotwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 1, 2019:







@kkkkkkelvin showing the dark side of the Project 300  |  by @kkkkkkelvin 
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #lumeshot #watchphotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 2, 2019:









Back to work today has us thinking about the utility of the date watch. This is the Cruxible-Hellion Date. What's your pick most days, Date or Non-Date?
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #watchphotography #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 3, 2019:








Channeling @stainless_steel_time with a collection shot of our own...the @pelicanprofessional case only fits eight so obviously they're not all in there. Little fun with the long exposure  
------
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #lumeshot


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 5, 2019:








Another Cruxible-Hellion out in the wild and on the wrist of @m_and Excited to see these getting the wrist time! |  by @m_and 
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@Mkiiwatch Instagram December 8, 2019:








Classically awesome shot of the Gen 3 Paradive with Acrylic Bezel by @drunkengmtmaster . Also see that he went with the Ti NATO strap from @prometheusdesignwerx the hardware on that looks  with the bead lasted case of the Paradive. |  by @drunkengmtmaster 
-------
#mkiiwatches #mkiiparadive #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 9, 2019:









Safely getting "Above Ground Level" takes quite a bit of planning. @mikepetrucci 's been putting his Hawkinge-AGL through the paces of flight school over the last few months with some great shots like this along the way. Mike certainly takes is putting our ethos of Built for the Pursuit to the test! |  by @mikepetrucci 
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #pilotwatch #fieldwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 11, 2019:








@caleb.kay putting his Hawkinge to use timing exposures of a foggy Golden Gate Bridge  Photographic pursuits definitely qualify for Built for the Pursuit! |  by @caleb.kay 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #pilotwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 13, 2019:








Project 300 on leather strap courtesy of @ikemadethis Haven't tried this ourselves yet, but looks sharp! |  by @ikemadethis 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatches Instagram December 14, 2019:








Love seeing the Capstone LRRP's from years ago getting out and about. @bwongvivant taking his on his own long range patrolling. |  by @bwongvivant 
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #gmtwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 19, 2019:








@hawkriggergear showing off their Gen 3 Paradive on an interesting take on a parachute webbing style strap. Very cool buck on this one. |  by @hawkriggergear 
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 22, 2019:









@horocrazy with the @mkiiwatch Stingray from years past. Looks very classy on that leather strap!  |  by @horocrazy 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatches Instagram December 24, 2019:








quite the shot of Project 300 from @ikemadethis heading into the holiday zone. We posted an update on Project 300 to the MKII blog a few days ago for those of you looking for the latest info. |  by @ikemadethis 
--------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 26, 2019:








Holiday configuration on the Hellion with the OG @erikasoriginals red stripe strap. In the background our preferred bobble enabled hat for the cold months from our collab with @papanuisays (no disrespect to  ) #mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #thejamesbrand #schondsgn #muyshondt


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 28, 2019:








"Winter sunrise. I like it. A lot." Couldn't agree more with @watchsquatch . Great sunrises and you don't have to get up as early  |  by @watchsquatch 
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 30, 2019:








Hawkinge AGL and a Passport. Catalysts for more new places in 2020. Anyone taking their MKII to somewhere good for the New Year?
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 6, 2020:









Keeping the Project 300 classy for the workweek with @kenkyotoh |  by @kenkyotoh 
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 7, 2020








A close look at the stealth branding on Cruxible dial. Gloss black on matte black  Let the important stuff take center stage is our opinion. #builtforthepursuit 
------
#mkiiwatches #fieldwatch #wome #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

Bright yellow on the sweep of the Hawkinge AGL means your eye can quickly check down to the second what time it is. This was inspired by military unites that rely on their mission timers for successful execution in the field.
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #pilotwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 11, 2019:








Not not jealous of @stringoes recent AC Cobra exploits with his Graywayer  Doing #builtforthepursuit right  |  by @stringoes 
-------
#mkiiwatches #divewatch #watchphotography #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatches Instagram January 12,2020:








@ikemadethis working his #flatlay magic on the Non-Date Project 300. |  by @ikemadethis ------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #watchphotography #divewatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 13, 2020:








What we wish Monday had looked like ☕ ... |  @by_jnbl 
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 15, 2020:









The Hawkinge-AGL doing flight school homework. Well suited for getting Above Ground Level  |  by @mikepetrucci 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #wayfindercarry #schondsgn #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 17, 2020:








1 of 1 customized Cruxible for someone who goes places and does things. Moving fast and light  |  by @paradive_travels 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 19, 2020:








Not much water to be found amongst the Joshua Trees, but the Project 300 still fits in just fine. 
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 21, 2020:








@by_jnbl has his morning routine down... |  by @by_jnbl 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 22, 2020:







Cold coastal days with the Cruxible-Hellion on our buttery smooth rubber dive strap. With 100m of water resistance the Hellion is ready to dive in...even if we weren't  
-----
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #edgevale


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 23, 2020:








 days with Project 300 non-date.
-----
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #Womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 25, 2020:








Sunrise reading with the Hawkinge AGL. The AGL is the in-line version of a collab Hawkinge we did with @thousandyardstyle and @newline.halo . With a minute and second focused dial it was built to focus on mission timing. A yellow tipped sweep also glows green vs the blue of the indices for quick visual id day or night. Just like the Hawkinge it's got 100m water resistance as well so no matter where you find yourself it'll be ready. #builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatches


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 27, 2020:








Natural tamper proof storage for Project 300  #builtforthepursuit 
------
#mkiiwatches #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 28, 2020:








@mikepetrucci 's Cruxible on the @havestonstraps Canvas strap. This piece was with Mike for every flight on the way to earning his pilots license  Someday he'll pass it on and it'll definitely have some well earned stories to go along with it. |  by @mikepetrucci 
------
#builtforthepursuit #mkiiwatches #womw #wruw #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 30, 2020:








Gen 3 Paradive accompanying the new Otter Slip Joint knife from @terrain.365 . An homage to the classic Barlow knife updated with today's technology...our kind of product development perspective  #builtforthepursuit #terrain365 #divewatch #slipjoint #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 1, 2020:








"Synchronize watches!" --hack setting always reminds us of old war movies about the daring raids and missions of WWII. Researching the Hellion and reading about the founding UDT frogmen and Marine Raiders and Scouts put the movies to shame. As with the Cruxible, we'll do a post on our blog about some of the books we read about that informed this homage for those interested. Be sure you're signed up for our newsletter so you don't miss it.
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #militarywatch #fieldwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 2, 2020:








Of all the Key West's in the wild @thousandyardstyle 's might have the most air miles and destinations of any of them  ☕ |  by @thousandyardstyle at La Fontaine de Belleville, Paris 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #thousandyardstyle #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 4, 2020:








@jbmjbm0 with his Cruxible-Hellion on one of our favorite straps, the classic OD/Yellow @erikasoriginals . 100m water resistance, screw down crown, automatic and hand winding hack set Ne15 movement, the Cruxible is built for the pursuit. 
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 8, 2019:








Any day you get salty is a good day...just remember to rinse your watch afterwards  Cruxible-Hellion doing work in 39deg water today with 19deg air temp and 30mph offshore   
-------
#mkiihellion #mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #yuccafins


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 9, 2020:









@be.the.outsider with their Project 300 ready for adventure. The Ti NATO and compass from @prometheusdesignwerx look real good on our homage to the SM300's issued to British MOD Royal Army and Navy for a in the late 60's and early 70's. Make sure you're signed up for the Project 300 alerts if you're hoping to snag one of these. We'll be announcing open slots when they come up! |  by @be.the.outsider 
-------
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #divewatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatches Instagram February 11, 2020:









The daily carry and a 10 year  
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #bellroy #wayfindercarry #schondsgn


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 13, 2020:








Morning light playing on the Project 300 a few weeks back. Sometimes things just feel best in greyscale. 
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #thejamesbrand #wayfindercarry #prometheuslights


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 15, 2020:







Cold coastal pursuits with the Gen 3 Paradive. 
------
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 16, 2020:








@sonofawatchmaker pulling photo editing duty with his AGL along for the ride. Not everyday can be able Above Ground Level   |  by @sonofawatchmaker 
------
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 17, 2020:








Golden hour wrist shots of the Cruxible-Hellion. Can't wait to get this one back in the water. The Swiss rubber dive strap doesn't fit over a wetsuit, but it's a good reminder of warmer days. With 100m water resistance, the Hellion is ready for most aquatic undertakings you might pursue.  We built it to adhere to the lofty standards set by the founding UDT divers and Marine Raiders that wore the A-11 variants that inspired us in WWII.
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthrpursuit #womw #wruw #wristshot


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 19, 2020:








@justinmfrost time zone jumping with his aluminum bezel Gen 3 Paradive. These aren't in stock at current, but make sure you sign up for notifications on our website for updates about availability. We'll give updates there first |  @justinmfrost 
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 20, 2020:








Cruxible-Hellion and some worthy accessories. A few of these would have come in very handy for the UDT and Marine Raiders that inspired our Hellion. Technology has come a ways, but needs haven't changed much - know which direction you're headed, have a light to shine when you need it, know the time, an edge to cut, and something with a bit of pop
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #burnleycypop #muyshondt #prometheusdesignwerx


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 22, 2020:








The green @thetropicstrap is a nice nod to the green SuperLuminova lume on the Cruxible hands. We worked hard to make sure the Cruxible was easy to quickly read whether day or night. 
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #wwiiwatch #tropicstrap


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 23, 2020:








@watches_with_seoul is really showing off with this pair of MKII Benchcrafted watches. One LRRP and a Project 300, don't need much else.  |  by @watches_with_seoul 
*FYI if you're interested in future slots for a Project 300, be sure to sign up for updates on the project page so you get the info first!*
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 25, 2020:








Morning light on the non-date Project 300 and some other preferred essentials. Always fun to see what our fans carry in addition to their MKII watches.
-------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #thejamesbrand #prometheuslights #watchknifepen


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 27, 2020:








If you haven't listened to @wornandwound 's newest podcast episode, go check it out. It's a 's colliding moment where one of our favorite carry/knife brands ( @thejamesbrand ) link your and talk shop with @wornandwound and @ryvini . Great to see...hear 
------
#mkiiwatches #thejamesbrand #wornandwound #fieldnotes #podcast


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 29, 2020:







@blackopsiv getting after "Spritz Time" with his date Project 300. Make sure you're on the alert list for the Project 300 if you want in on an upcoming. |  by @blackopsiv 
------
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 1, 2020:








@time.illustrated with a  shot of our Hawkinge helping close out the weekend. |  by @time.illustrated 
-------
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #pilotwatch #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 3, 2020:








The Cruxible-Hellion looks just about perfect on the @havestonstraps canvas pass through strap. What's your favorite strap to wear the Cruxible or Cruxible-Hellion on?
------
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #watchmacro #watchphotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 4, 2020:








@ikemadethis showing why we  BGW9 lume on the Project 300. |  by @ikemadethis 
-------
#mkiiwatch #builtforthrpursuit #lumeshot #divewatch #watchphotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 5, 2020:









@ikemadethis photo from yesterday has us on a Project 300 kick. Desktop shot with some solid morning light  featuring @randolphusa @thejamesbrand @nikonusa ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #thejamesbrand #nikon #divewatch


----------



## Arthur

Tornek Rayville Jacket
Well made great quality !!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKF1221

very much in love with your creations!


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 7, 2020:








@watchsquatch giving his Non Date Cruxible some wrist time on an always classic grey NATO | Our homage to the A-11 issued to all branches of the US military during WWII, our Cruxible has drilled lugs for quick strap changes, 100m Water Resistance, an automatic hack set NE15c movement, and SLN lume on the hands and 12-3-6-9 for easy nocturnal time checks. We work hard to carry forward the spirit of the pieces that inspire us while evolving and improving. That's how we ensure each piece is built for the pursuit.⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiicruxible #mkiiwatch #fieldwatch #divewatch #wristshot


----------



## longstride

Arthur said:


> Tornek Rayville Jacket
> Well made great quality !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did the jacket come from?


----------



## longstride

OK found it - ‘American Trench’


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 9, 2020:








Sometimes the golden hour demands you put your watch down on the nearest surface and take a photo. It's always interesting the looks this gets when you're not around other WIS's. Or maybe it's just us ⁣
-------⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #grado


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 10, 2020:








The Hawkinge AGL is the in-line version of a collaboration watch we did with @newline.halo and @thousandyardstyle that's built with mission timing in mind. The yellow tipped sweep and minute focused dial aid in easy time checks. It draws the AGL moniker from the aviation term Above Ground Level. These shots from @mikepetrucci would lead us to believe he takes the name we chose more serious than most  Fly safe Mike |  by @mikepetrucci ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #mkiihawkinge #womw #pilotwatch


----------



## KingKF1221

MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram March 9, 2020:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes the golden hour demands you put your watch down on the nearest surface and take a photo. It's always interesting the looks this gets when you're not around other WIS's. Or maybe it's just us ⁣
> -------⁣
> #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #grado


Would something like this make sense with applied indices?


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 12, 2020:








@m_and with a stunning shot of the stealth branding on the Cruxible Hellion. Form follows function as they say  |  by @mkiiwatch ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #watchmacro #watchphotography #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch March 14, 2020:








@paradive_travels has the right idea with some Ranger TV to slow things down. Hope everyone is taking a breath, a break, or a pause this weekend. Be well. |  by @paradive_travels ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 15, 2020:








Really liking @chronodivergmt decision to pair his Hellion with a @zulualphastraps . It looks great - - What's your favorite strap to wear your Hellion on?⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
 by @chronodivergmt ⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiihellion #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 18, 2020:








Improvise-Adapt-Overcome...just because we can't fly to Europe for a while doesn't mean there aren't alternative methods of travel  Three different European style Pilsners in the fridge. Respectively Italian, Czech, and German. Looking forward to  with friends from around the world in better days to come! 
-------
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 20, 2020:
















Our collaboration Crewman sweatshirt with @americantrench took some time to nail the details. We applied the same research and mindset to a piece of apparel that we do with watches. We dug I'm deeply, observed, refined, and evolved. The finished product evoking its inspiration not copying.
-------
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #americantrench #tornekrayville


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 22, 2020:








Yesterday's morning light on the Hellion with the @prometheusdesignwerx Ti NATO. The big question being to go with the button compass  or thermometer ... Tough to go wrong though.⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #fieldwatch #watchphotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 23, 2020:









@kenkyotoh 's Project 300 is the first we've seen on shark mesh. Wouldn't have thought of that combo ourselves, but it looks really good.  |  by @kenkyotoh 
-------
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 25, 2020:








Gen 3 Paradive along for surf matting in 40 degree water up in Maine with @jongaffney .   |  by @jongaffney 
-------

#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #yuccabrotherhood #surfmat #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 28, 2020:








The world has changed a lot in the last two weeks. Every day new developments to track and to process, both business wise and personally. For small business owners like us, those two things are deeply entwined. We've been adapting as needed and here's the status as of 3/28: Our county in Pennsylvania is under a stay at home order, so Bill has moved our assembly operations back to his home until things open back up. Jim of our Service Department and Kate from Customer Service work remotely so their status is unchanged. Given we have always been an e-commerce company and until a few years ago Mk II operated out of Bill's home this arrangement is sub-optimal but not unfamiliar. Current projects, shipping, and QC will continue as usual although probably with the occasional hiccup in timing/lead time. The store is up to date with what's in stock at current and updates to that as usual will go out through email. We'll keep you posted if things change further. Otherwise stay safe, keep 6' apart, and be kind. We're all in this together and we'll get through it together.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 29, 2020:








Gilt white dial Key West getting some range time with an old friend of the brand a few weeks back...though it feels a bit longer. |  by @n_betts ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #gmtwatch #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 31, 2020:








@roaming_timber and his Cruxible are getting after some DIY projects of late. It's good to keep a watch nearby sanding Spackle as time seems to fly as fast as the dust we've found  |  by @roaming_timber ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

We don't carry all of it all the time, so this more a "many day carry" shot than an "everyday carry" shot ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #thejamesbrand #prometheuslights


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 3, 2020:








The Cruxible is our homage to the A-11 watches issued to U.S. troops of all branches in WWII. At 39mm with 100m water resistance and SuperLuminova lume it evolves on the model that inspired it with today's performance. |  @diywatchandstraps ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiicruxible #mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 4, 2020:








Saturday musings with the gilt Pepsi Key West...should we try it on the blue @thetropicstrap to change things up?  ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #gmtwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 5, 2020:








The @prometheusdesignwerx All Terrain Glyph taps into our love of unit patches through history and the tradition of theater made morale patches. The symbolism alludes to wilderness skill from sea to summit feels well aligned with our ethos of Built for the Pursuit. The Cruxible and Cruxible-Hellion also look awesome on the Ti-NATO with the Thermometer or Compass giving a modern look to these WWII inspired pieces. ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #womw #lumeshot


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 6, 2020:
















Stealth printing on the Cruxible-Hellion dial (as well as on the Cruxible) keeps the focus on what matters, what it's built to do: tell the time in an expeditious way and be ready for ???????? you're headed. #builtforthepursuit ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #macrowatch #watchphotography #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 8, 2020:








Morning golden hour shot of the date Hawkinge on an @erikasoriginals strap. In the background is the rare MKII shield  This shot goes out to @marcouells who asked for some Hawkinge photos last week ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #pilotwatch #fieldwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 10, 2020:








Project 300 and some snail mail to close out the week with socially distant socializing  ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #wokw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 13, 2020:








The Cruxible among with the limited edition watch caper did for its launch with @papanuisays . Inspired by some of the hats knit during WWII by civilians on the home front, it's a fitting complement to the Cruxible on cold days.⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 14, 2020:








@blackscoutsurvival 's Gen 3 Paradive looks really good on his new grey/black Marine Diver NATO strap⁣ |  by @blackscoutsurvival 
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #blackscoutsurvival


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 18, 2020:








Slowly building up rolls to drop for processing. With lots of walking of late it's easy to take a point and shoot like this little Canon Auto ML along to play with. Anyone else digging into other analog pursuits in addition to watches the last few weeks? ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #filmisnotdead #buyfilmnotmegapixels #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 19, 2020:








Our photo samples don't sit on a shelf or stay in the drawer. The longer a MKII model is out, the more you'll notice the signs of wrist time showing up in the closer shots. We say they're Built for the Pursuit, and we take that to heart. This drawer of watches has stumbled up the brutal trails of the NH White Mountains, got to Patagonia, walked through Paris, stood floored by Omaha Beach, attended WindUp four years, taken a year long road trip, been worn with a tux to loved ones weddings, timed coffees, burgers, and surf sessions a like. At the moment they're a good reminder of adventures big and small and a bit of hope for ones to come in times ahead. Hope you all had a good and safe weekend.⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 24, 2020:







@paradive_travels 's one of one custom Cruxible taking us into the weekend. Less travel and more staying at home of late though. |  by @paradive_travels -------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 26, 2020:







Morning reflections with the Cruxible-Hellion.⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #watchphotography #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 28, 2020:









Not exactly "gettin' salty", but with the beaches closed and tickets  for those who go in the water, you've gotta improve, adapt, and overcome if you want that rush of getting wet  ...or maybe we're just losing it a bit. ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #yuccafins #yuccabrotherhood #prometheusdesignwerx


----------



## MkIIForum

A great #watchknifepen trifecta from @vansiclen74 heading out for a resupply run plus some sneaky paracord work tucked in there too.  |  by @vansiclen74 ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #spyderco #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram April 30, 2020:







The Cruxible and the Cruxible-Hellion are our homages to the A-11 watches or various iterations issued to Allied forces during WWII. As a limited edition thank you to the early buyers we did two different collaboration watch caps with @papanuisays . Each inspired by hand made patterns from the Knit for Victory program during the war where women on the home front knit sweaters, socks, and hats to supplement the issued gear of the troops. Each watch cap came with a pin that we've only released with the cap. You can't get one of the watch caps anymore, but if a Cruxible or Cruxible-Hellion is on the wishlist we've got them in stock
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #papanuisays #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 1, 2020:







Found a way to get on the water amongst the insanity. Saw two bald  up close who were hanging on low branches above the river looking for dinner. Paddling through tidal flats and a river are a great way to chill out.⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #patagoniasurf


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 2, 2020:







An absolute stunner of a shot of the gilt dial Key West by @meetu The lighting is just so cool!  |  by @meetu ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #gmtwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 4, 2020:







The Cruxible-Hellion launch package from back in October. The first customers in the door got quite the set up for their UDT and Marine Raider inspired A-11 homage. Making sure you're on our email list is the best way to get first crack at the launch kits we often put together when we release a new piece. Hit up our website to sign up if you have t already⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #papanuisays #crownandbuckle #havestonstraps


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 5, 2020:







Classic pocket shot of our Kingston model. These are nearly a decade old now which is  Love sewing the gilt dials captured well, it's no easy task. |  by @jjhughes1969 ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 7, 2020:







May the Fourth was a few days ago, but we just saw this Paradive shot from @themetalandthetwisted of "the delivery of Vadar's new watch." In LEGO form no less. Too good not to post. #TBT to Monday  |  by @themetalandthetwisted ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #maythe4thbewithyou #legostarwars #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 9, 2020:







Grown up...but not all the way.  ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #burnleyknives #watchphotography #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 11, 2020:







@robertmichaelwalters got gifted a set of glass beach mugs and took a photo of his Graywater with them for scale. We're a fan of these mugs so couldn't pass up the opportunity to post this one! |  by @robertmichaelwalters ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #gmtwatch #divewatch #watchphotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 12, 2020:







@ikemadethis just makes it look all too easy. Capturing that gilt dial is anything but. Well done  |  by @ikemadethis ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #gmtwatch #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 14, 2020:







#tbt LRRP Capstone from @bwongvivant with his nicely Wabi'd example. Wear it well! |  by @bwongvivant ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #gmtwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 15, 2020:







You might have seen this hat on our feed or if you've come to WindUp or one of the MKII gtg. It's mark is a 13 starred shield that holds multiple meaning for MKII. MKII was founded in an apartment in Philadelphia, and our founder, Bill Yao, was born and raised 13 miles outside of the first capital of the United States in one of her original 13 colonies. This cap serves as a dual reminder of our origins as well as this nation's foundational commitment to the ideals of life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness for all of her people. We didn't make many of them this time, but they're up on the website until they're gone. Link is in our profile and in stories. Let the hat Wabi competition begin  
-------
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 16, 2020:







@horstmanjordan with some weekend vibes  in this shot of his Cruxible  |  by @horstmanjordan ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 17, 2020:







Select spots for Project 300 Date and Non Date ordering will be opening late this week. Make sure to sign up for our email list on our website if you haven't already. That's where we announce things first ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #sm300 ⁣
#womw #wruw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 18, 2020:







Finding some @shacksbury Arlo locally got us in an orange mindset  ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #edgevale #shacksbury #prometheusdesignwerx


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 19, 2020:







@timenatic with the killer Hawkinge wrist shot  |  by @timenatic ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #pilotwatch #fieldwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 21, 2020:







That Hellion lume though ...#builtforthepursuit ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #fieldwatch #womw #lumeshot


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 23, 2020:







@hawkriggergear testing out a double layer NATO set up on his Paradive. Looks to be one sturdy combo What's your favorite strap to wear your Paradive on?⁣
|  by @hawkriggergear ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #12hrbezel #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 24, 2020:







"What is this? Woodsy scene for ants?"... @southpawstl15 nailing the shot and the caption with a bonsai tree shot of his Non Date Cruxible |  by @southpawstl15 ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 27, 2020:







Current essentials from @gothamwerx with his Gen 3 Paradive |  by @gothamwerx ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram May 28, 2020:







@th3measure and the work day rituals...plus his Project 300. It's been interesting to see what rituals and habits change or evolve working from home more and which ones stay the same.  |  by @th3measure ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 12, 2020:







Keeping it simple heading into the weekend with the Cruxible-Hellion on our rubber dive strap. ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 14, 2020:







Sunday afternoon style: @edgevaleusa koozie, our MKII hat, @oxbowbrewingcompany Luppolo, and the Project 300 on its bracelet.⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthrpursuit #oxbowbrewingcompany #divewatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 16, 2020:







@gothamworks out and about in NYC on a bluebird day with his Gen 3 Paradive. |  by @gothamworks via @paradive_travels ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #travelwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 17, 2020:







@wh1chw4tch "trying to be artsy" with his Cruxible-Hellion. We think he succeeded. Great shot! |  by @wh1chw4tch ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 20, 2020:







Summer R&R style - Hellion on our suede strap (just restocked), frog skin camo @birdwellbeachbritches , @papanuisays cap, shirt and shoes as required ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #birdwellbeachbritches #papanuisays


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 24, 2020:







Morning light on part of the EDC - Hellion and @prometheusdesignwerx exemplary Ti lighter. Usually there's a pen and knife added in for the day. What's your carry consist of?⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #prometheusdesignwerx #edc


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 25, 2020:







Analog wrist shot of the Project 300 from a forgotten roll of TriX400 we shot on our trip to London last year. Not much travel this year, but going through the memories isn't bad either. ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #filmisnotdead #divewatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 26, 2020:







The Cruxible-Hellion is our homage to the A-11's issued to Marine Raiders and UDT's during WWII. With minimal gear, an astounding drive to get the job done, and a good amount of gallows humor, they accomplished missions that feel impossible even 80 years in the future. With 100m of water resistance, lunes hands and chapter ring, and a hand winding and hack set automatic NE15 movement we built it to stand up to whatever you might throw at it in the tradition of those who inspired it.⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatchfriday #fieldwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 29, 2020:







The Passport isn't getting much use for a bit, but the AGL looks every bit as good ground level or above  ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #pilotwatch #missiontimer #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram June 30, 2020:







With vintage inspiration and modern performance Cruxible Hellion looks good and performs anytime. #builtforthepursuit⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #fieldwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch July 2, 2020:







Steel and Titanium ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #filmisnotdead #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 8, 2020:










































New blog post: "We were first introduced to the mugs, commonly referred to as "watch mugs", in The Pacific, Ep. 2 as exhausted U.S. Marines leave Guadalcanal. The scene looks contrived, but it recreates a very real event likely repeated time and time again in the Pacific Theater as front line forces were relieved at long last and boarded US Navy ships for transport to a rear area for R&R. In the scene Leckie (Pfc. Robert Leckie) and his squad enter the galley of the ship and are served hot coffee in large handleless mugs. The scene is evocative as it so clearly depicts the incalculable value of those simple luxuries symbolic of safety and a shred of normalcy.⁣
⁣
This scene took us down the rabbit hole of military coffee mugs to learn more." Read the newest blog post on our website for the deeper dive! The photos here show three of the WWII variants that were used from different manufacturers as well as the excellent modern replica from @glassbeachmugs ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #wwiiwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 9, 2020:







#tbt with the Red Triangle 369 Nassau.
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch July 10, 2020:







Friday morning coffee ritual. If you're like us, you might try to make it last a little bit longer on the last morning of the work week. If you missed it earlier this week we released our newest blog post about the WWII "watch mugs" that an episode of The Pacific (watch it if you haven't) introduced us to. The link is in our profile if you're feeling like a read to go with that ️ ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #wwii #fieldwatch #coffeetime


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 13, 2020:







The Cruxible watch and the @glassbeachmugs "watch mug" a good match to start the week. |  by @_jnbl ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #defendanalog #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 14, 2020:







Gen 3 Paradive ready for action on the @prometheusdesignwerx NATO with their Ti compass. One of our go-to combos. ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #sashiko #womw


----------



## bbrovold

I really like my Hawkinge but a Kingston or something on that order would be great.


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 16, 2020:







V-Mail or Victory Mail was a big part of service men and women's world during WWII. Pen to paper providing an invaluable connection to those too far away for far too long. There's something incredibly satisfying dropping letters into mailbox and inversely getting unexpected mail from a friend. Like a mechanical watch, there may be more efficient modern methods, but it doesn't mean they're inherently better. Sometimes (most to us) analog > digital.⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #defendanalog


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 18, 2020:







The weekend set up. Gen 3 Acrylic Bezel Paradive on the @paidtoraidmrg ZULU, Mitchell Camo cover from @fairends , long serving kit bag from @goruck ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fairends #goruck #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 19, 2020:







@_jnbl planning some future weekend excursions. Cruxible on the wrist and hot coffee to think it through in an @glassbeachmugs watch mug. We went deep on the history behind watch mugs on the blog the other week if you missed it. The link is in our profile for a rundown on this humble handleless mug. |  by @_jnbl ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #coffeefirst


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 21, 2020:







Our 20mm suede strap is a great complement to our A-11 homages, the Cruxible and Cruxible-Hellion. It wears well and takes on incredible wabi sabi when put through the paces. It's back in stock on our website and now offered with polished hardware as an option to better match the Cruxible-Hellion. Also pictured here is one of the Watch Mugs from WWII that we recently covered on the blog. Worth checking out if you hit the site!⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 23, 2020:







The Hellion date and some  ⁣Tells time and gives you the date because the days seem to be flowing by even faster then ever or is it just us? 
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 25, 2020:







With 100m Water Resistance and Super LumiNova BGW9 lumed hands and indices the Cruxible-Hellion is ready for whatever the weekend holds. Close to home or further afield. ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #thejamesbrand


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 26, 2020:







The Cruxible-Hellion is our homage to the A-11 variants most frequently issued to UDT's and Marine Raiders who often were known to enjoy raising some hell on and off the battlefield. Naked Warriors is a good read on the background of the UDT's who eventually became the Navy SEAL units of today if you're looking to learn about their origins. 
--------⁣
⁣
On another note, if you missed our article on the blog about the WWII Watch Mug, hit it up with your morning coffee tomorrow. Link is in our profile. ️ Pictured here is the modern replica from @glassbeachmugs ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #glassbeachmugs #wwiiwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 28, 2020:







Keeping it simple yet effective.
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #papanuisays #fieldwatch #wwiiwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 29, 2020:







Midweek weekend dreams. The tools of summer gathered in the sun. Anyone else read Barbarian Days A Surfing Life?⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #watchphotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram July 31, 2020:







Worked on something exciting this week with the team @wearebrainstorm . Fun to get creative perspectives from different areas of expertise than our own. The fact that they used to live in Philly doesn't hurt either  ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #wearebrainstorm #printisnotdead #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 2, 2020:







Weekend reading with Project 300. ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 3, 2020:







Our Cruxible-Hellion looks great on our recently restocked suede strap. To ya it looks even better with the patina of a few months of solid wear on it.⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthrpursuit #womw #wruw #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 5, 2020:







The Gen 3 Paradive is water resistant down to 200m...but it's also ready to tackle  top pursuits as well. ⁣
-------⁣
It's not currently in stock, but make sure to be signed up for the waitlist and our email newsletter to get first alert on product restocks. ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 6, 2020:














Eight years of hard wear and some earned Wabi. Comparison shots of the same Olive Drab and Black 20mm NATO's after nearly a decade of adventures and the daily grind. Check out our Instastory for a Wabi Case Study, our first of more to come.⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 11, 2020:







P300 doing its best lightning bug impression during this heat wave. The watch band thermometer from @prometheusdesignwerx is coming in handy.  ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 14, 2020:







Shooting Instax Wide film on the dock the other weekend. The Gen 3 Paradive and rare One Nation MKII hat making an appearance. ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #contaxt2 #fujiinstax #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 16, 2020:







Thinking ahead to morning rituals to start the week right. Meditate, cup of coffee (in the watch mug from @glassbeachmugs ), make the day's to-do list, pen to paper on the thoughts of the morning or day before, then get to checking.⁣ 
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #glassbeachmugs #edgevale #velvasheen


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 17, 2020:







Wear those summer straps while you can. The season always feels a little too fleeting as the August nights start to cool a tad. @GearPatrol showing off the Non-Date Hellion on a classic Grey NATO.⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #maratac #fieldwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 20, 2020:







Morning mist on the Cruxible. ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 23, 2020:







Gen 2 and Gen 3 Paradive. Simple and effective. ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 25, 2020:







Analog pursuits. #defendanalog 
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #defendanalog #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 27, 2020:







Anyone else look forward to the next mornings cup of coffee when the night before?⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #papanui


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 29, 2020:







Cold (cool) day today and a lot of rain has us thinking about style for cooler days to come. Comfort has become a much larger decision factor in the last six months  Cruxible Hellion on the wrist from a shot on a trip abroad a while back.⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #fieldwatch #wornandwound


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram August 30, 2020:







Film shot from London last year's excursion to England. "Look right, stay left." was a good mantra to keep in mind making our way around. Hellion on the wrist.⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #trix400 #nikonf3 #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 2, 2020:







 ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #womw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 4, 2020:







The rare white dialed Key West shot by @hamiltonwatcher ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #gmtwatch #travelwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 6, 2020:







Saturday evening philosophy 
------

#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #thejamesbrand #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 9, 2020:







Beautiful capture of the Cruxible by @_jnbl ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 10, 2020:







This was the launch kit we put together last year for some of the first owners of our Cruxible Hellion. Inspired by early UDT teams and Marine Raiders, we worked with @papanuisays to make a bobble watch cap, included a watch strap changing tool from @wornandwound , and three different straps. It's always fun pulling these launch kits together to reward our customers.⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #papanuisays #haveston #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 14, 2020:







The Cruxible Hellion was inspired by WWII UDT's who often went into combat with nothing but a shorts, fins, a dive knife, and early water "proof" A-11 watches. We built the Hellion with modern capabilities to evolve on the uniquely American A-11 and hopefully be a piece that the UDT's who inspired it would want in their kit.
--------
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wwiiwatch #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 16, 2020:







Cruxible carry⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #pedroandtailor #builtforthepursuit #thejamesbrand #everydaycarry


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 19, 2020:







Cruxible Hellion on @havestonstraps canvas strap paired up with a lot of @prometheusdesignwerx Ti ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #haveston #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 20, 2020:







Getting a good photo of the gilt dial of the Key West is a challenge but always worth it. ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #gmtwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 21, 2020:







A rare moment where this particular Gen 3 was caught "deal diving"  Usually it's being put through the paces for r&d during more rigorous pursuits.⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #corterleather #hermanmiller #toorknives


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram September 23, 2020:







Blurring the sweep is always fun with watch photos  
-------
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch September 30, 2020:







Anyone else missing locales with different time zones these days?  ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#gmtwatch #travelwatch #mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 2, 2020:







That Cruxible-Hellion profile ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #natostrap #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 6, 2020:







We haven't run our Project 300 on an orange strap yet, but @be.the.outsider has us strongly considering it with this look. The @prometheusdesignwerx Ti NATO and button compass paid very nice indeed.⁣ |  by @be.the.outsider 
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #prometheusdesignwerx #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 8, 2020:







The days kit. Date Cruxible on suede | @luckydragonind Hat | @wayfindercarry KN-95 | @toorknives tool ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #luckydragonindustries #toorknives #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 9, 2020:







Mechanical things whenever possible. #defendanalog #analogisnotdead


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 11, 2020:







Sometimes the light demands you put a watch in it and take a photo. If it's the Project 300 all the better ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforpursuit #bellroy #divewatch #corterleather


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 14, 2020:







That early evening glow on the Cruxible.⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #kawecosport #thejamesbrand #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 18, 2020:







Cool colors on a cool day with the Cruxible. Temps are dropping.  ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 21, 2020:







@thousandyardstyle does it right. P300 making the rounds. |  by @thousandyardstyle
-------
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 21, 2020:







@thousandyardstyle does it right. P300 making the rounds. |  by @thousandyardstyle
-------
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 21, 2020:







The Gen 3 Paradive along with a few other daily carry's: Cypop from @burnleyknives | @wayfindercarry passport case | @muyshondt Flieger⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #burnely #muyshondt


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 24, 2020:







Putting the Gen 3 Paradive through the paces in cold water this afternoon. Paired up with @prometheusdesignwerx Ti NATO and Button Thermometer.⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch#builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #womw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 26, 2020:







100 meter water resistance - Screw Down Crown - Automatic hand winding hack set NE15c movement - BGW9 Superluminova lumed hands and dial all of it intended to carry on the spirit of early UDT units in WWII. Evolving on the A-11 spec with today's technology and hindsight. ⁣
------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #havestonstraps #fieldwatch #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram October 29, 2020:







@mikepetrucci managed to track down a rare Day/Date Gen 2 Paradive with the sapphire 12hr bezel. Looks great on the wrist and glad to see it's got a new home  |  by @mikepetrucci ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 14, 2020:







Upside of it getting dark so early is more time ogling the lume on watches  Here's the date Hellion with BGW9 SuperLumiNova for that blue glow.⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw #lumephotography


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 16, 2020:







The passport will come in handy again some day, but the Cruxible Date might be even more helpful that usual in keeping the days straight ⁣
-------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 17, 2020:







Shamelessly pairing the polished steel and of Cruxible Hellion with the raw Ti of a trifecta of @prometheusdesignwerx goodies ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 19, 2020:







Project 300 shot from a trip at the beginning of the year. Desert light looks great in greyscale.⁣
-----------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #thejamesbrand #everydaycarry


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 20, 2020:







Which Cruxible/Hellion x @wornandwound strap combo is your pick for the weekend? ⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #wornandwound #adptstraps #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 23, 2020:







Two executions of our Bench crafted watches. The Key West is intended for the skies  and Project 300 for the seas . ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## Lutefisk

MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram November 23, 2020:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two executions of our Bench crafted watches. The Key West is intended for the skies  and Project 300 for the seas . ⁣
> --------⁣
> ⁣
> ⁣
> ⁣
> #mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


Love the look of the Key West. Would prefer coke though

John


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 27, 2020:







The acrylic bezel on our test sample Gen 3 Paradive is starting to take on some signs of Wabi from the various pursuits. Each MKII is built with the intent (and hope) that it will be worn by our community members and truly made their own through the places taken and experiences earned. We try to put that same ethos into how we wear the watches ourselves. ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #erikasoriginals #divewatch #wabisabi


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram November 29, 2020:







Another film shot from our trip to London in Summer 2019. Research and shooting the Cruxible Hellion prior to its release. This was shot on @Kodak TriX400 with a Nikon F3 because watches aren't the only analog tools we love ⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 2, 2020:







Paradive triple stack⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 4, 2020:







The Cruxible Hellion makes a great field watch for the week or the weekend both.  ⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 6, 2020:







Project 300 and our One Nation dad hat make a great combo. If you've been wanting to get in on our homage to the classic SM300 be sure to sign up on our site for the restock alert. The Project 300 is part of our Benchcrafted line and gets released in small batches.⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw


----------



## jakec

MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram December 6, 2020:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project 300 and our One Nation dad hat make a great combo. If you've been wanting to get in on our homage to the classic SM300 be sure to sign up on our site for the restock alert. The Project 300 is part of our Benchcrafted line and gets released in small batches.⁣
> ---------⁣
> ⁣
> ⁣
> ⁣
> #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw


Subscribed !!


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram December 13, 2020:







Evening pour. ⁣
--------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #rebelyellbourbon #bellroy #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 19, 2021:







The Cruxible on wrist looking out over the coast of Normandy a couple springs back. We've been thinking about the impact of that trip a lot lately, it hasn't been dulled at all. When travel is safe again, we'd recommend a trip to the sites of D-Day to anyone.⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #womw #wwii #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 21, 2021:







If you've been waiting to get your hands on a Project 300 head to the product page for the Project 300 and sign up for the restock alert. They're coming soon and if you're signed up you'll hear about it first ⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 24, 2021:







Reflections from a sunny morning with the Key West. Really been enjoying the navy @thetropicstrap on the Pepsi gilt configuration.⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #gmtwatch #tropicstrap #travelwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 25, 2021:







The weekend load out: Gen 3 Paradive ON @erikasoriginals , @prometheusdesignwerx knife and merino watch cap, and @deltamagna brushstroke pouch⁣
---------⁣
To the likely Paradive inventory questions: We know we know, we're working on a restock . We want you to have access to new ones as soon as we can make it happen. Our supply chain, like most in any and all industries, has had its delays thanks to COVID. Not optimal, but the unfortunate reality. Be sure to sign up on the Paradive product page for the restock alert, that's how you'll hear first when we get new inventory.⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #prometheusdesignwerx #carryology #deltamagna


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram January 28, 2021:







We have suggested of recent that you sign up for the product alert on the Project 300 page if you want to be the first to know about restocking. Consider yourself warned ⁣
------------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram 1/31/21:







Key West closing out a cold  weekend  ⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #tropicstrap #gmtwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

Not warm, but the view was worth a cold climb.⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 6, 2021:







@watchsquatch with a killer wrist shot of his Gen 3 Paradive  |  by @watchsquatch ⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 8, 2021:







@luke_npt making us dream of warmer days to come with this shot of his Nassau out on the water as the deep freeze sets in |  by @luke_npt ⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 11, 2021:







One of the cooler places we've seen a Cruxible end up...cockpit of a U2   ⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 14, 2021:







Essentials from the weekend. The red Broad Arrow kerchief from our collab with @cantonmentco felt appropriate today⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 21, 2021:







Hawkinge AGL is the inline version of a mission timer collab watch we did with @thousandyardstyle and @newline.halo . We currently have a limited amount of these in stock on our site. They're $499 vs the normal $595 because we've deemed them "2nds" because of small aesthetic scratches and scuffs. It's the sort of thing you'd get from a week or so on wrist, but none the less you get a shot to snag one for a good discount and the same warranty as you expect from MKII. ⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatches #builtforthepursuit #pilotwatch #fieldwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 24, 2021:







Filling the frame with the Hawkinge AGL dial. Definitely one that keeps you coming back for the details.⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #pilotwatch #fieldwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram February 25, 2021:







Hellion Date - function and form.⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 1, 2021:







100m of water resistance for the Hellion is just one of the reasons it's a way more capable watch than the A-11 Canteen watches it nods to.⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 6, 2021:







Project 300 Non Date all lit up...desk diving kind of day  ⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #grado #thejamesbrand #divewatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 8, 2021:







A well worn NATO and a Hellion starting to show a bit of Wabi here and there...things are as it should be ⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #fieldwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 10, 2021:







Looking forward to days when passports regain their transportive qualities...for now we'll wear the Hawkinge AGL and dream of first class Above Ground Level  ⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #thejamesbrand #wayfindercarry #fieldwatch #pilotwatch


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 14, 2021:







Flat days means reading about surfing is the best substitute.  While the Paradive is technically a "dive watch" it's built for any water borne pursuit, surfing very much included. ⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #divewatch #womw #wruw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 17, 2021:







That yellow though⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #fieldwatch #pilotwatch #womw


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 19, 2021:







@mundanedetails with a stunner of a shot of his Paradive ⁣ Good one to close out the week.
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #observercollection #thousandyardstyle #divewatch #snowpeak


----------



## MkIIForum

@mkiiwatch Instagram March 23, 2021:







If you haven't signed up for the Paradive restock alert, that's who hears first when new inventory is going to be available. Link is in our bio and stories if you haven't joined yet. ⁣
---------⁣
⁣
⁣
⁣
#mkiiwatch #builtforthepursuit #womw #wruw #divewatch


----------

